# Last Post Wins! #2



## Brad (Jan 13, 2011)

Title says it all. The winner last time was Comatose. Who will win this time? Ready. Set. Go!


I'm winning!!!!!


----------



## Niya (Jan 13, 2011)

Try again.


----------



## Brad (Jan 13, 2011)

What try again to win this? Which I am doing.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn, I thought this thread would have died with the old TBT. Such a stupid game idea.


----------



## Brad (Jan 13, 2011)

But it didnt...


----------



## Niya (Jan 13, 2011)

Grrr


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 13, 2011)

Ugh, there's already a thread for this.

Also, I win.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 14, 2011)

Jack was the actual winner last time, bro.


----------



## Niya (Jan 14, 2011)

Yer lookin at the next one. Heh heh.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Niya (Jan 14, 2011)

No thanks, Jakey.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Niya (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, you. ;P


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 14, 2011)

No, I will not preform a sexual favor for you to view that. :3


----------



## Niya (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I will not do THAT to win against you. c:


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes you will...

:3


----------



## Phil (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder who's winning


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

That would be me.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2011)

[charge=amount]69 Bells[/charge]


----------



## Niya (Jan 14, 2011)

*wags finger at naughty Slicky*


----------



## Brad (Jan 14, 2011)

You silly little dumplings! Obviously I am the victor.


----------



## Niya (Jan 14, 2011)

Change "I am" to "Kylie is"


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 17, 2011)

All we need is to wait for TBT3.0


----------



## TheExhale (Jan 17, 2011)

Fast forward to next post. I guess i lose.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 22, 2011)

There can't be losers if there is no winner.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2011)

MUNKY BUNKY


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 22, 2011)

Chimera said:


> There can't be losers if there is no winner.


 
Correct.

If anyone posts after me, then that means that they admit that they hate their mother and that they hate their religion and all they want everyone they know to die. And I'm dead serious.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 22, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Correct.
> 
> If anyone posts after me, then that means that they admit that they hate their mother and that they hate their religion and all they want everyone they know to die. And I'm dead serious.


 But I don't admit that. You can't tell me what I hate and don't hate.


----------



## Josh (Jan 23, 2011)

This is pretty much useless.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh said:


> This is pretty much useless.


 Considering that there is another thread just like this.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 23, 2011)

Tyler cheated on the last one.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Tyler cheated on the last one.


 Actually. I reported it because I didn't see any reason why there should be two of these threads x3


----------



## Chimera (Jan 24, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Actually. I reported it because I didn't see any reason why there should be two of these threads x3


 But why? The old one had all our memories.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 24, 2011)

Chimera said:


> But I don't admit that. You can't tell me what I hate and don't hate.


 
You can't hide it. You posted, so you admit it, even if you say you don't.

The next person who posts admits that they hate their mother and that they hate their religion and all they want everyone they know to die. And I'm dead serious.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 24, 2011)

You posted after yourself.


----------



## Callie (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooh, burn.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

I should change my name to Last Post.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2011)

You should whilst they're still free. They are still free, right?


----------



## Callie (Jan 27, 2011)

Post


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome post


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

Amazing post.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 30, 2011)

Platitudinous post.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 30, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Platitudinous post.


 
Dude, you just smarted.


----------



## Callie (Jan 30, 2011)

I just blew your mind. And broke your fingers. You can't type now.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 30, 2011)

I am typing with my nose.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 30, 2011)

I always win this game.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 30, 2011)

Not today.


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2011)

Or yesterday.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 31, 2011)

Everybody wins this game in the 5th dimension, seriously.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

Next person to post after me will DIE A TERRIBLE DEATH.

I.E. Me headslamming you to death 8D


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2011)

You know dying a painful death really turns me on xD


----------



## Brad (Jan 31, 2011)

Im winning at my own game... TROLOLOLOL


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## Brad (Feb 1, 2011)

I think so.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 1, 2011)

Great, one person on here is living on my father, and another person is living at my momma's house.


----------



## Brad (Feb 1, 2011)

Consider yourself, lucky.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a relative term. But I wouldn't want to know what you otherwise had in mind.


----------



## Brad (Feb 1, 2011)

lol Clam down brochacho just a joke.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 1, 2011)

But I don't want to be a clam. They're blind marine bivalves and they taste bad. But I do know it was a joke.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

i'm winning


----------



## Chimera (Feb 2, 2011)

What gives you that idea?


----------



## Callie (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm tired because I just did a crapload of homework! What? Crapload's not a word...? Well it should be!


----------



## Callie (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm tired because I just started my homework, and I have craploads! 

Craploads doesn't sound right. If it's gonna be a word, we can never make it plural. EVER.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 4, 2011)

Agreed. Hey it's the weekend.


----------



## Callie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yayzers. Now I can sleep.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 4, 2011)

Yayeah! Callie, you can post on the banned game, it says that you were the last post, but it was really me. Just sayin'.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2011)

Ooh nice. I wish I had noticed that earlier, I fell asleep at my computer and now it's about 5 hours later 
-_-


----------



## Chimera (Feb 5, 2011)

Something tells me you were tired. :0


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my god! You must be psychic or something!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, my avatar isn't Ness for no reason.


----------



## Brad (Feb 6, 2011)

PSYCHIC!


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2011)

So, did you ever hear the one about the armadillo and the truck driver?


----------



## Chimera (Feb 6, 2011)

No, enlighten us.


----------



## Brad (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry that I had to bring this up again but I can't resist.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=24ci0pv&s=7


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2011)

The armadillo got hit by the truck and died a horrible, painful death. I know, it's a crappy joke, but it'll definitely get you some sort of attention.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor armadillo... R.I.P.


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2011)

Please, that ***** had it coming.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 7, 2011)

:O Ho! So it will die in vain.


----------



## Callie (Feb 8, 2011)

Exactly, a slow painful death. And all of the animal kingdom, from the squirrels to the lions, will look at the armadillo, and look away. Armadillos suck, no one likes them. When they go to the movies, they always talk really loud on their phones, and they cut in line.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 8, 2011)

How rude of them.... But still, that's pretty stringent.


----------



## Callie (Feb 9, 2011)

But at the same time, it is a shame, because armadillo make the best bean dip.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 9, 2011)

Eh, I don't care for bean dip anyway. Armadillos are just turtle wannabes.


----------



## Mr Meme (Feb 9, 2011)

RAWR!


----------



## Brad (Feb 9, 2011)

ROAR!!!


----------



## Mr Meme (Feb 9, 2011)

GROWL!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 11, 2011)

My attack was lowered.


----------



## Callie (Feb 11, 2011)

I scratched your pocket. Money fell out.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 11, 2011)

I summoned my robot dinosaurs that shoot beams when they roar to protect me from being mugged.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbgOBNHoT48&feature=feedlik


----------



## Callie (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the power of that man's accent to destroy the robot dinosaurs that shoot beams when they roar so then I can still mug you.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 12, 2011)

But then I use my lucky coffee mug to bamboozle you into thinking that you mugged me, when you really just mugged my mug.


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 13, 2011)

And then i win


----------



## Thornton (Feb 13, 2011)

No one likes you Erin14, you annoying whiny brat. GTFO


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2011)

Way to win.


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2011)

I'mma tye y'all to a radiator and grape you in the mouth.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll rip open your skulls to see if there's a conscience.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2011)

Callie said:


> I'mma tye y'all to a radiator and grape you in the mouth.


 
IT'S A GRAPIST

HIDE YOUR CHILDREN, HIDE YOUR CHIVES


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 13, 2011)

I win?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

Not by a long shot, Miene Freunde~


----------



## Callie (Feb 14, 2011)

If you read this message, you must forward it to fifty people, or you will DIE! ...In 6 days!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 14, 2011)

I get a mulligan because I'm the 101st post.


----------



## Callie (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, but 101 is better because if you could have 101 dollars vs. 100 dollars, you would go for the former.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 14, 2011)

But it has nothing to do with munniez. The number of posts is a goal.


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2011)

But the point is for the last post to win, not for the 100th. In a few pages, no one will care what # post you have. Most won't even read this page.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 15, 2011)

It is an accomplishment for any thread, and is worth noting anyhow.


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, you better not be expecting a cupcake because you won't be getting one.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 16, 2011)

I made my own cupcake!


----------



## Callie (Feb 16, 2011)

But what you don't know is, I replaced your flour with crack! But not just any crack, poisoned crack!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

This my safe haven until that horrible incarnation of MrMudkip is gone.
If he goes here, I'm doomed.


----------



## Callie (Feb 16, 2011)

Confesion time...I'm Mr. Mudkip...'s mugger.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

Keep mugging him.


----------



## Callie (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't. I only mug people on Tuesdays.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2011)

I am immune to poison because I'm part white pikmin. One thread is enough, how about you only try to kill me in the banned thread.


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2011)

Awe, but I _like_ killing people. Fine, okay, here's a coupon to get five bucks off popcorn at a local theatre no where near you.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2011)

Well then it isn't local then now is it? Yeah, I'm that kind of guy that everyone attempts to kill *dodges shuriken*. I guess I give off a puissant aura that compels people to try to murder me.


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, whenever I see your smile, your face, whenever I hear your laugh, it just makes me want to put my hands around your neck tightly and never let go. My sister had that same sort of aurora. Notice how I said had.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2011)

You can't see my smile, and I can't smile... my asberger's prevents me from it (jk).


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2011)

But you smile all the time in your sleep...


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2011)

:{ oh... well it must be a muscle spasm or something.


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't hide it. Surely you smile whenever you hear the cat planet song. If you don't smile to that, you have no soul.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2011)

Well duh, that goes without saying. Did you know that it is physically impossible to not smile at least once while hearing the cat planet song?


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard one guy tried to listen to the whole thing without smiling, and his mouth exploded.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2011)

I knew that guy... I tried to warn him, but he didn't listen!


----------



## Callie (Feb 19, 2011)

Awe, what a shame! I heard he was an excellent beat boxer.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2011)

He was, I always listened to him.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this still going on? when does this end?


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2011)

You bet your soft fluffy biscuits it is.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

This is such a useless game...


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2011)

It sure is fun.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

I for one enjoy it.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 20, 2011)

It's pretty great, 'cause you can do whatever you want in here.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

Exactly. Well except beatbox, because it'll never be the same.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 20, 2011)

I know, we can only try pathetic impressions of what we wish was true beat boxing.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

But, at least the memory will always be with us. We still have his records.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 20, 2011)

I have every single one of him. And they're autographed.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the shirt that he wore on his first concert. And it wasn't washed. Mmm, still smells like him.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 21, 2011)

Beatboxing?

Google Translate -> German to German -> Random Consonents -> Beatbox


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn, you're right. The legacy shall live on!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

They always do.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Feb 21, 2011)

^ Best. Avi. EVAR!


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! I like your siggy with the ninja


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm happy with my own avatar and signature thank you. Though I'm considering changing my avatar.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

What to?


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

*strokes chin* Well, I was thinking about changing it to Max from Sam and Max, but I was also considering changing it to a chimera.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe change it to Ness and Max riding a chimera!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

You're a genius!


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, hold the applause!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 22, 2011)

But, yeah I can't find that picture. You should draw me one.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

I probably will. I'm in the mood to do some drawing.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

I got bored and made one in photoshop. This is the result of me avoiding my homework! 



Spoiler: Amazing chimera


----------



## Chimera (Feb 22, 2011)

I love this. XD


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay XD


----------



## Chimera (Feb 23, 2011)

The only problem is that Ness and Max don't show up too well on the avatar but oh well. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, Ness is kind of visible but Max is basically nonexistant. Oh well, are least you can see his gun! XD. And no problem.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, the gun's one of the most important things.


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2011)

Although I've never actually heard of Max and Sam, what is it?


----------



## Chimera (Feb 24, 2011)

It's a hilarious point and click video game full of wicked sarcasm, pop culture references, and action. Though it started out as a comic franchise in 1987. It's basically one of those video games where you have to figure out what to do next to progress.


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2011)

XD, that sounds fun. What system is the game for?


----------



## Chimera (Feb 24, 2011)

PC, PS3, and some are for the Wii. I think it might also be on Xbox.


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, maybe I'll buy it some time. But because I'm saving for the 3DS, my game fund is completely squashed.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine too, I'm psyched for the 3DS, but I'll have to ask my dad for $50 more.


----------



## Callie (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm really excited too, my problem is I can't afford any games for it, just the system.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 26, 2011)

lallalalalalala


----------



## Callie (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh my god, I LOVE that song!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 26, 2011)

Since I'm now living in poverty I can't afford anything.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 26, 2011)

Callie said:


> Oh my god, I LOVE that song!


 
ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## Liv (Feb 26, 2011)

This is like the modern age spam.


----------



## Callie (Feb 26, 2011)

ShadoMaster said:


> ME TOO!!!!!


 
I think the bridge is the best part.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 27, 2011)

I like all the parts.


----------



## Callie (Feb 27, 2011)

Which do you like best, the original or the dance remix?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 27, 2011)

I WANNA WIN STOP IT!!!!!!! D:<


----------



## Callie (Feb 27, 2011)

No, that song sucks.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the techno remix


----------



## Chimera (Feb 27, 2011)

The dance remix makes me want to dance around to it, but you can't beat just sitting there, listening to the original.


----------



## Callie (Feb 27, 2011)

I totally get where you're coming from. Ya know, I heard they're making a movie about the song, it'll be 3 hours. I'm excited.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds rockin, I need to see it.


----------



## Callie (Feb 28, 2011)

I hear that the 1st 10 people to get tickets will get special passes to a fancy hollywood film debut party.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd do anything to be one of those top ten.


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2011)

I love you Chimera, but I sold your soul so I would have a higher chance. Rumor has it souls score big points with ticket sellers, I might get moved to the front of the line now


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't I have to agree to something or sign something for you to do that? Well, I just took your soul as well while you weren't looking.


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2011)

No silly, you're soul was on a clearance sale! But you can't steal my soul once I've stolen yours, it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2011)

Fine, I already stole your brain a while ago anyways, I compensate with that.


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2011)

What brain? (OOOOOOOH! SELF BURN! HIGH FIVE! ...wait...)


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't worry, you don't seem much different without your brain.


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you! Wait a second...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 5, 2011)

mmhmm... <_<


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2011)

What, is there something stuck in my teeth or something?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldn't know, but if you were within an observable radius, then I would tell you immediately.


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2011)

But I'm not wearing my dentures today D:


----------



## marioallstar (Mar 7, 2011)

a mac is better than a pc


----------



## Chimera (Mar 7, 2011)

Are you advertising?


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2011)

Marioallstar, chillax. I enjoy macs myself, but advertising on TBT is going a little bit too far...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 7, 2011)

Ya I'm using a mac right now, I don't need another.


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2011)

Same. I enjoy my mac very much, I do not need another.

And marioallstar, it's all about preference. For instance, I prefer macs, my brother prefers pcs, we NEVER fight about it. We just live.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 8, 2011)

Why can't we just all get along as fellow computer lovers?


----------



## Callie (Mar 9, 2011)

I know. We should all stand hand in hand, all mac, pc, linux, and anything else there might be lovers. I have a dream that one day we can all skip marrily, and have picnics. We could have potato sack races, and maybe play some frisbee, or some pictionary. But, I cannot accomplish this dream alone. All of us together, need to take the first step to harmony.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 9, 2011)

That's it. I'm voting for you to be the next president.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay! DDDDDDDDDDD *victory dances*

I mean, yes. Together we can make a difference. I appoint you to be my campaign manager. One vote is amazing, but I'll need more than that to win this election.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll make some posters.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

And cupcakes with my face on them?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, along with cookies, T-shirts, hats, and flags.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay, I'm excited. We should also do a lot of TV, newspaper, and internet adds, to make sure everyone sees them.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, every website will have a popup that advertises your campaign. I'll tell everyone I know to spread the word about you.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

YES! And we will have to go to schools to make speeches as well. Get the young kids who don't read the paper and have been grounded.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

What's your campaign slogan?


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

Vote for me, I'll help you no matter what corner of the internet you come from! ELECTRONIC EQUALITY IS MY GOAL. YES. 

Okay, my slogans suck, you think of one, after all, you are my campaign manager.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 11, 2011)

"My goal, is to eliminate the trolls, no matter how they roll!"

I dunno I just thought that up in a couple seconds. Perhaps in time I could think of another one.


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

This is hard. I like yours though. Maybe...take my mouse, and together, we will rule the house!

Okay, maybe not. Damn, this is harder than it looks...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 11, 2011)

These things take time. Perhaps a larger organized party will do.


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes. After all, what good is a campaign slogan without any followers to listen to it?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 13, 2011)

That's right. More people means more votes.


----------



## Callie (Mar 14, 2011)

And more votes means more money change.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah and more money means more nuclear weapons more change means a better future.


----------



## Callie (Mar 14, 2011)

And more nuclear weapons means more war which means more power for me when we win a better future will lead to a better country that will stay better, and never fall down.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't wait for this "better country"


----------



## Callie (Mar 15, 2011)

I know, it will be so good. People will no longer view America as the place where the streets are paved with gold, they'll be paved with souls pure happiness. Every time you take a step, you become happier.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 15, 2011)

I could make that work with endorphin stimulation technology.


----------



## Callie (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooh, yay! And the cars (which will hover), instead of releasing gas that is bad for the environment, they'll release gold, but it'll shock anyone who is rich if they touch it, so that way only people who need it can get it.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 16, 2011)

Well that could cause inflation but it involves gold so I'll go with it.


----------



## Callie (Mar 16, 2011)

But, as future president, I don't want no inflation. Maybe only a few cars will do it. Or maybe they'll only have a certain amount. WAIT, BETTER IDEA! They release food! And again, it will shock all of those who touch it and don't need it.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 17, 2011)

Why are you two the only ones who ever posts here? =P


----------



## Chimera (Mar 17, 2011)

Callie said:


> But, as future president, I don't want no inflation. Maybe only a few cars will do it. Or maybe they'll only have a certain amount. WAIT, BETTER IDEA! They release food! And again, it will shock all of those who touch it and don't need it.


I like it. It's a great way to decrease the amount of obese individuals.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 17, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Why are you two the only ones who ever posts here? =P


 
Because here you don't have to stay on topic, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Callie (Mar 18, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Why are you two the only ones who ever posts here? =P



Because this forum game is invitation exclusive. Now Thunderstruck, may I see your invite? If not, I'm going to have to ask you to leave.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 18, 2011)

Shall I "let him have it"? *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Callie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hm...not now. Too many witnesses. But tonight at "that time" do operation "exotic zebra 185" on him. That'll show him... >


----------



## Chimera (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh ho, that's one of my favorites.... "that time" will come soon.


----------



## Callie (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent...



just don't forget the hackie sack this time.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 19, 2011)

Of course. Shall I throw in some razzle dazzle as well?


----------



## Callie (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, that makes it much more enjoyable for me. And um, why don't you throw in some "Johnny Appleseeds" while you're at it.


Excellent...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 19, 2011)

All right....

Crap, he got away.


----------



## Callie (Mar 19, 2011)

AWE SHOOT! WE WERE THIS CLOSE!

Well, he'll be back. No one tries to sneak in just once...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 19, 2011)

Only next time, I'll give him double the punishment.


----------



## Callie (Mar 20, 2011)

And use thrice the amount of steak sauce...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 20, 2011)

And quadruple the amount of acid.


----------



## Callie (Mar 20, 2011)

And why don't you throw in the electric chair too? Ya know, for kicks.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 20, 2011)

Your right. It would be fun to watch him go brain dead.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2011)

It would. Especially if wears the curly blonde wig, when he gets shocked the curls will go flying, it will be HILARIOUS!


----------



## Chimera (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah and then the curls will change color.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2011)

And then they'll turn into snakes and bite him. They won't kill him, just make him feel extreme pain, worse than death. Ah, I can just imagine his shrieks of terror...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh yes, and I should record the whole thing so we can watch it again and again.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes. And then we'll release it in theatres and make millions...


----------



## williamd (Mar 21, 2011)

and while you are doing that I win this thread for a small period of time!


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2011)

You won for about almost 4 hours! Here's your prize!



Spoiler: prize



Why do you think you deserve a prize? I'm ashamed that you would even click this spoiler thinking you would get a prize.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 22, 2011)

I will get a prize when I'm the last living thing in this forum.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 22, 2011)

Seriously guys, I'm gonna win! Because I am the Flying Mint Bunny!


----------



## williamd (Mar 22, 2011)

Nevar shall I lose to the Flying Mint Bunny!


----------



## Chimera (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I found freakin cat planet! I should win!


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2011)

I am running for freaking president. It will be good publicity if I win.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 22, 2011)

Sure but that would mean no one ever visiting this place.


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2011)

Fine fine. Here, I'll split you a deal. I'll win, but someone else can get the prize. Deal?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya can I be that someone else?


----------



## Yokie (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope sorry.


----------



## Callie (Mar 23, 2011)

Um, my middle name is someone else. And all my friends call me by my middle name, so...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 23, 2011)

So, you mean to say that you and me both have the same middle name and are both called by our middle name? Well what a coincidence!


----------



## Callie (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, how unfortunate interesting. Hey someone else, do you mind sitting in that chair over there? Ignore the buzzing and occasional spark, it just adds atmosphere.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 24, 2011)

Sure, just let me get my rubber suit on...


----------



## Callie (Mar 25, 2011)

No, take it off. Make yourself comfy.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't take it off, or I'll be naked.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2011)

Not if you put on some steak sauce. And ignore my pet lion, she'll just be sleeping.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 27, 2011)

No, I'm allergic to steak sauce, I'll get all puffy.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2011)

But this steak sauce is made with organic steaks. You'll be fine.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

As opposed to inorganic steaks? Whatever, I'd like to play with your lion, but I'm afraid she'd get to rough and detonate my touch sensor atomic bomb.


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2011)

Ya know, I know a guy who get that removed...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

Who would this guy be?


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2011)

My local drug dealer, he went to medical school for 2 days Oh, my father is a surgeon.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know, one wrong move and it's bye bye Brooklyn.


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2011)

No, my dad and mom have been divorced for a very long time. He lives in eagleland, and would do the operation there.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I'm sure as heck not doing it there. How about China? The damage won't hurt them, they've got more money than they know what to do with.


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2011)

But if China goes, WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO MY PLASTIC YOYOS AND OTHER USELESS RANDOM CRAP??????????????????????????


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

All your useless crap will be manufactured at, CAT PLANET: FACTORY FACTORY FACTORY FACTORY!!!


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2011)

The cat planet people won't mind becoming our slaves and working in sweatshops? We'd need it to be that way because shipping'd take a lot longer...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

There are cats on cat planet, not people. And on cat planet cat planet cat planet, the factory does all the work. Its got switches and crushers and CATS.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

There should be cool dogs on that planet.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

There are no dogs, only cats. And there are crows in the center of the planet, but they don't belong there because they're not cats at all.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

This sounds excellent...

When I become president can I visit cat planet and pet the cats? They so cute...


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Dogs are cuter.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

There has been no discovery of any dog planet yet.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

So? What's your point?


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

When the Sun dies, all the dogs will die because there's no dog planet. The cats on the otherhand will thrive.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

But the cats wouldn't have anything to eat.


----------



## Brad (Mar 30, 2011)

Except for Seahorses.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Cats eat seahorses?


----------



## Brad (Mar 30, 2011)

Who dosent?


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Weirdos. Like me.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

The cats on Cat Planet have no bodies, so they either don't need food, or thrive on something growing on their planet. Oh! Maybe they eat the crows!


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

But are there enough crows for everyone?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

Well the crows are roughly the size of the cats, so I think they could split evenly.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

I suppose so. What is the population number of cat planet anyway?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

There are 67 known cats on cat planet, and 20 crows.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

How many of those cats are kittens?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

We don't know their ages, we never asked. :/


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Well do any of them look smaller? Will they eat less crows?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

All the cats on Cat Planet Cat Planet are exactly the same size when adults, but the kittens are probably at least 1/2 half that size. Further observations will be kept. The cats eat the crows at the same rate they breed.

(The cat in your avatar..... Kiki's delivery service?)


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

And what is the breeding rate.

(And yes. Jiji. I love that movie )


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

20 crows per week.


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay then, we'll be good


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

We sure will.


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep. I'm excited. Hey, is cat planet in our universe?


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe, but who cares? I don't. I still think there should be a dog planet.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

Cat Planet is actually in one of many parallel universes, which explains why they can talk. But If I made it to Cat Planet, we all can!
Dog Planet hasn't been discovered. If there is one, it would most likely be in a parallel universe as well.


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

(*In head* maybe you'd find dog planet if you were still discovering the universe...)

But if cats talk in that parallel universe, would that make humans meow?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

You know I can read your mind, I'm psychic. I'm still discovering the universe, I might find a dog planet, but do you know how long it takes for me just to travel a freakin' lightyear? Give me a break!

And it is possible for humans to meow in a parallel universe, it just depends on where the universe is lined and placed in the 5th dimension.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

What, it takes you a year or something? Geez...go faster.

BTW, humans can meow in this world.


----------



## Callie (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, but not many, and usually they're ********.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

But do they meow as a primitive way of getting each other's attention? No.

And according to Einstein, nothing can travel faster than the speed of light, so the fastest would be a year to travel a lightyear, hence the name.


----------



## Callie (Apr 1, 2011)

Well didn't I give you some of the endorsement money from my presidential campaign to defy the laws of physics?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah but I'm still negotiating with Mother Nature and Father Physics.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

Why is it Father Physics? Why not Uncle Physics?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

Because Father Physics' is doesn't have a brother, his son, though, is Father Time.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

So it would be grandfather physics...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

No, they're both just fathers, only Father Time refers to Father Physics as Father.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

Why not Gramps or something creative?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

Because it's respectful.


----------



## Callie (Apr 2, 2011)

Why not call him Grampy McGramperton? That sounds fancy...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2011)

Anything with Mc in front of it sounds unornamented.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 2, 2011)

McDonald's?

Mmmm.....I'm hungry...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2011)

Big Mac!


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 2, 2011)

Fillet-o-fish!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2011)

Give me back that fillet-o-fish, give me that fish.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll give you back the fish, but I keep the fillet.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 3, 2011)

The fish is delish.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 3, 2011)

What else rhymes....hmm..........

The delish fish was on a dish.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 3, 2011)

I cherish the delish fish on the dish.


----------



## Callie (Apr 4, 2011)

The fish was delish and it made quite a dish.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 4, 2011)

All the delish fish on the dish that I cherish will flourish.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 4, 2011)

Flourish doesn't rhyme very good...
Plus the fish will be dead, so he can't flourish.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 4, 2011)

Flourish rhymes great to me Mr. Critic. And the fish can flourish..... with bacteria.


----------



## Callie (Apr 4, 2011)

I cherish the delish fish on the dish, although I wish I had some knish.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

I cherish the delish fish on the dish that will flourish with a side of knish to swish.


----------



## Pieman (Apr 5, 2011)

I cherish the delish wish fish on the dish that will flourish with a side of knish to swish.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2011)

I cherish the delish fish on the dish that will flourish with a side of knish, but if you swish it, will it get squished?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

I certainly wish the delish tish fish on the dish will not squish because of the knish and continue to flourish.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2011)

To help the delish tish fish with the side of knish that I cheirsh flourish I will polish it, not swish it. That way it won't squish.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

If so, I will now finish the delish tish fish on the dish with the side of knish.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2011)

This sitch makes me sick, will you not save some for the british? They love delsih tish fish with a side of knish.


----------



## Brad (Apr 5, 2011)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

You just keep on scratching your chin.


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with him, he lives in your house, creepy...


----------



## Brad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah watch it, I'm a freakin' wizard.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I'm a freakin' chimera! I live EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

Why is his drool green?


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i win


----------



## MasterC (Apr 6, 2011)

You lose


----------



## Chimera (Apr 6, 2011)

Callie said:


> Why is his drool green?


 
Because it's acid. Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

What _kind_ of acid?


----------



## MasterC (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe it's a friendly kind of acid.


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe it's dihydrogen monoxide?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 6, 2011)

That's not an acid. The acid I'm referring to is hydrochloric acid.


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

Is that deadly?/istoolazytogoogle


----------



## Chimera (Apr 7, 2011)

It's very corrosive because it's stomach acid. Only this breed of hydrochloric acid is many times more corrosive because of the different animals that are part of the chimera.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh I love learning new things....I just googled the word "Chimera",but ain't there a robotic Mother 3 version of one?


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 9, 2011)

Without googling, I'm 99% sure hydrochloric is HCl and is extremely bad for you.

It also makes reactions. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6B_M5Zy-Vc

And
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afxwDTz_JTk&feature=related


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll win!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 9, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Oh I love learning new things....I just googled the word "Chimera",but ain't there a robotic Mother 3 version of one?


 
Yes it's called the Ultimate Chimera. Now go play Mother 3.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 9, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Without googling, I'm 99% sure hydrochloric is HCl and is extremely bad for you.
> 
> It also makes reactions.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6B_M5Zy-Vc
> ...


Hydrochloric acid is bad anywhere except in your stomach. That's why you should brush your teeth after throwing up; it corrodes the enamel on your teeth.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 10, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Yes it's called the Ultimate Chimera. Now go play Mother 3.


 I saw a playthrough of the entire game.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 10, 2011)

Good, now play it because it's obviously an awesome game.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 10, 2011)

Is Mother 3 where Ness/Lucas from Super Smash Bros. Brawl are originally from?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 10, 2011)

Ness originally was from Earthbound/Mother 2. Lucas was from Mother 3 (not released in America). And Ninten, (not in SSB) is from Mother 1.


----------



## Callie (Apr 10, 2011)

I really need to play earthbound one of these days...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2011)

You really should, it's a bunch of fun. You should start out by watching a good LP of it.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

I will win.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, didn't chuggaconroy do an LP of it? Maybe I'll watch that...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes he did, that one would probably be best.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll get on it when I have more free time.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2011)

Okayyy


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

Your y's reminded me of texting for some reason :/


----------



## Chimera (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't text.


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

WE MUST SHUN THE NONBELIEVER.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 12, 2011)

I wiLL wi.


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

You will wi? Okay, you do that in the corner, while I win...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just going to sit here and play with these knives.


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope they're plastic...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 12, 2011)

The handles are. :|


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

Are the sharp pointy things made of cotton?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't think of anything, but steel wool is kind of sharp.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2011)

If you put batteries up to it it can start fire


----------



## Chimera (Apr 13, 2011)

Does steel wool come from robot sheep?


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2011)

I think it comes from armor mad for alpacas actually.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, thats more resistant wool. When it comes to softness, sheep>llamas>alpacas.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2011)

And and are lambs softer than sheep, 'cause they're babies and all that?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats right. Oh boy are kittens soft! I was just petting my cat.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2011)

um, did I walk in at a bad time?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 14, 2011)

No,



Spoiler: meow


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2011)

If you guys are doing something personal, I can come back later. Really, it's fine.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 14, 2011)

o_o dude, we're just listening to the cat planet theme song. You can join, just follow the link in my sig.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!! kitty is so cute =^.^=


----------



## Chimera (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yes indeed. Cat party!!!


----------



## Callie (Apr 16, 2011)

Is there free cat nip? And is dj meowsta gonna be there? You know I don't go to ANY parties if meowsta isn't there.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

What does a Magikarp do in a cat party? 
Splashing frigging fast away.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 16, 2011)

Well duh, of course meowsta is gonna be there. And that magikarp might get eaten when surrounded by cats.


----------



## Callie (Apr 16, 2011)

YES!!! NO MORE DEADLY MAGIKARP!!!!!!! love meowsta <3


----------



## Chimera (Apr 16, 2011)

Isn't he the best?


----------



## Callie (Apr 16, 2011)

He is, best dj eva yo.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 17, 2011)

He's expensive though.


----------



## Callie (Apr 17, 2011)

Use the campaign mone-GASP!!!!! YOU SPENT IT!!!! :OOOOOO


----------



## Chimera (Apr 17, 2011)

On him though...


----------



## Callie (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess that's cool. I mean you got all the campaigning done beforehand, right?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya some people are already making political cartoons about you.


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2011)

Are they funny?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, but some make fun of the way you want to change the country. They make you seem like a dreamer.


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2011)

I have dreams, I am not a dreamer. Why am I not a dreamer? I make my dreams happen.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 19, 2011)

That's the presidential spirit!


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes! 


How much time do we have until the elections?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Still a few months. Until then, more change and advertisements.


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

We need to have enough advertisements, that when people think president, they think Callie, but not too much, or it'll seem like we're stuffing it down their throats. This one girl in my school posted waaay too many fliers around for the ASPCA, everywhere you turned a sad puppy was staring you in the face.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, those commercials. 0_0


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

SO.MANY.FLIERS. And they were up there for about a month. On the bright side, she raised 1,000 dollars. But she also scarred the entire school for life


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Was there graphic content.


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Thankfully no. Our building has 5th graders in it, so they wouldn't let her. It was just a dog in a cage way too small for it with the saddest looking face in the world.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor puppies. They deserve treats.


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

And food and hugs. Lots of food and hugs.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 21, 2011)

And a nice home.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

And they deserve to be walked daily.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

And go to competitions, and have accessories, and find presents, oh wait.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

And be trapped in a video game only to be ignored for 3 years and to starve and be dirty D:


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

And the cycle starts all over again.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

How do we stop it Sargent Chimera?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

Simple. We only allow responsible people to own pets.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

But can we afford to screen each person?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

Each person must take a responsibility trial before purchasing.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

But won't the courts be way too busy if that happens?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

Not if we hire assistants.


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2011)

How much do we have to pay them?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 23, 2011)

$3 dollars an hour. It's not like they're doing much.


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2011)

But think of all the people who want pets. Will we have enough people doing the screening?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes because 1 person can do more than just 1 per screening.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

okay then! and do they just have to be interviewed?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes and the pet has a camera on it's collar for a couple days.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooh, nice! And the owner doesn't know about, right?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 24, 2011)

That's right.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

This will be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## rafren (Apr 24, 2011)

No, it wont be awesome.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 24, 2011)

Your face won't be awesome when I'm done beating it.


----------



## Callie (Apr 26, 2011)

Why do you get hog all the face? I want to beat it too!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 27, 2011)

Well here, grab a bat. I'll give you a couple swings.


----------



## Callie (Apr 27, 2011)

Can I step on his face with my cleats?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2011)

Please do. Remember to step on his face indirectly so you scrape it good. I'm going to saw off his legs.


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2011)

Saws are so over rated. Can you use a machete instead?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2011)

I suppose, but I was using a chainsaw, they're more messy.


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2011)

How about an axe with chainsaw capabilities?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, with splinter giving action.


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2011)

And make it launch cooties!


----------



## Brad (Apr 29, 2011)

OPEN IT!!!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Chimera (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks like me in my younger days.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2011)

Please tell me you're talking about the child in the photo...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 29, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 1, 2011)

Yay, last post...For now.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, you're not a regular on this thread like Callie and me, so all you post about is being the last post.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 1, 2011)

I do hope thats an invitation! But yeah, I have been known to butt in on a thread such as this and completely miss what people are talking about.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Yes, a lot of people do that. >_>


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 1, 2011)

^,^' But my love for the Weasley twins must make up for my past mistakes! *Laughes sheepishly*


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, keep dreaming. The only thing that will make up for your past mistakes would be if you got an auto-graph from George Washington, and it must say "To Flying Mint Bunny". Then you must do the dance that summons nyan cat.

Only these steps will grant your forgiveness. MAYBE.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

And ask if he really chopped down a cherry tree for me.


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

And if you can get a picture with him, then you score an extra year of life.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 1, 2011)

My Snorlax goes rawr


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 1, 2011)

Xx Jason xX said:


> My Snorlax goes rawr


 
i suppose it would, if you have on that is.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

fsjal


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

^SPAMMY MCSPAMMINGTON.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

fsjal


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

Pictures don't make things better, Spammy McSpammington.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

fsjal


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

I don't care how awesome that is, Spammy McSpammington. FACES DO NOT MAKE THINGS BETTER.


----------



## Chimera (May 2, 2011)

You spam more. Miss Spamham!


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, well at least _my_ spam is made with real bacon.



Spoiler: dur hur


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2011)

Nyan~ =(^.^)=

lol its a kity


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2011)

your kitty needs diet.

go from =(^.^)= to =^.^=


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2011)

my kity is fine


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2011)

NO! IT'S TOO FAT! I MUST JUDGE IT *judging look*


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

This kitty is just the meowiest.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Kitty no has whiskers :'(


----------



## Brad (May 4, 2011)

Wakka, wakka,.... wakka.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

AY AY! ZAMINAMINA ZANGELEGWA, 'CAUSE THIS IS AFRICA!


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

AFRICA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Italy?


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

._________________.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

I dunno, purple bunny confuzzled me.


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

Look up Dr. Rabbit on YouTube.


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2011)

which one, the dr. rabbit is racist? that was really funny xD


----------



## Chimera (May 5, 2011)

Yeaaa... that ones pretty funny. Along with the ones about molesting children.


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2011)

Out of context, that sounds very horrible.


----------



## Chimera (May 5, 2011)

Uh-huh. Report my post whydontcha?


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2011)

Oh, snapples. Is that a challenge?


----------



## Chimera (May 5, 2011)

Yes, a self threatening one. But if you tattle taled on me, then Jeremy would see your other posts too, and ban both of us. Like at school, where we're both misbehaving in a different room than the teacher.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

Fine, I won't tattle, _for now..._


----------



## Chimera (May 9, 2011)

I had the highest rated comment (61) for a while.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

Nice! Although someone called you a furry


----------



## NyaaCat (May 9, 2011)

13255


----------



## Chimera (May 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> Nice! Although someone called you a furry


 
I know! What's up with that?!


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

....


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

^Awkward entrance of someone without an invite.


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

Too cool for an invite. B)

Today's my anniversary of joining TBT! Hooray for forums.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

Congrats! I suppose I can let the invite thing slide...


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

Hm. Hm.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

...for now.


----------



## Chimera (May 10, 2011)

Some party.


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2011)

...Chimera, where's your invite? If you can't show it to me or bribe me, I'm going to have to ask you to leave.


----------



## Chimera (May 11, 2011)

I'm too cool for invites. I just chill. Where's yours?


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2011)

I don't need one because I also take a shift being the bouncer.


----------



## Brad (May 11, 2011)

'' When life gives you lemons, don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down! ''

-Cave Johnson


----------



## Chimera (May 11, 2011)

How could you not like lemons? They're so tangy!


----------



## Brad (May 11, 2011)

Cave did it.


----------



## Niya (May 11, 2011)

He also rebels against oranges. It's tragic.


----------



## Chimera (May 11, 2011)

This guy...


----------



## Niya (May 11, 2011)

He's the one who makes the annoying orange videos. Poor oranges. :'(


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

What??!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)

All those fruits... humiliated. Fruit rights ftw!


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

Fruits deserve equal rights. Vegetables don't however.


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

Okay, on a more serious note. It seems like you guys are they only people who are going to in. So now you must fight to the death for the coveted prize  of being all supreme mecha death champion of the world guy girl.


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

Chimera! What is up with you posting pictures I can't see? D:

And Brad, what are you talking about? It's no competition, I'm gonna win.


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)

You wish, and anyway, how can you not see that? Must be your computer.


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

Me neither.


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

I see your veggie thing though! D:


----------



## Chimera (May 13, 2011)

Maybe your computers can't take the awesomeness of certain formats.


----------



## Brad (May 13, 2011)

Well, maybe your computers too stupid make other formats. JK JK JK JK JK


----------



## Callie (May 13, 2011)

Or maybe our computers are above your wimpy format.


----------



## Chimera (May 13, 2011)

Obviously not since the problem is quality.


----------



## Callie (May 13, 2011)

Well, um, your pictures are not worthy of my sight!


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Your sight is not worthy of my pictures.


----------



## Callie (May 14, 2011)

Your pictures are not worthy of this site.


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

This site is not AWESOME enough for my pictures.


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2011)

Your pictures are not awesome enough to be exist.


----------



## Chimera (May 15, 2011)

You cannot grasp the true form of my pictures.


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2011)

I can, I just won't try because they're not worth it.


----------



## Chimera (May 15, 2011)

My pictures are so AWESOME that they surmount your inner conscience and cause you to think that you don't like my pictures, and therefore, can't see them.


----------



## rafren (May 15, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## Chimera (May 15, 2011)

Haha that came out of the blue.


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2011)

Rafren and Chimera sitting in a tree
K-I-S-S-I-N-G
First comes love,
then comes marriage,
then comes an abrupt tragic miscarriage.
Then comes blame,
then despair
two hearts broken beyond repair
Rafren leaves Chimera and takes the tree
D-I-V-O-R-C-E


----------



## rafren (May 16, 2011)

damn straight


----------



## kierraaa- (May 16, 2011)

damn skipppy.


----------



## Chimera (May 16, 2011)

I must say I've never heard that one Callie. But I'm a loner, a free rider, yep.


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2011)

Totally didn't steal it from C&H or anything, that's be silly! 

And sure, if by loner you mean outcast, then yes, you are a loner


----------



## Chimera (May 16, 2011)

But of course, it's hard to be a loner when people like you always stalk me.


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2011)

I don't stalk you. I just follow you not on twitter.


----------



## Chimera (May 16, 2011)

If you followed me on twitter (thank God I don't have an account), I would officially be scared.


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2011)

Don't think of it as scared, think of it as surprised and somewhat chilled (and I have a twitter, but don't remember the name/haven't use it. twitter confuses me)


----------



## rafren (May 17, 2011)

I love you too.


----------



## Chimera (May 17, 2011)

You're so loving, it's crazy!


----------



## Callie (May 17, 2011)

Rafren, what is this love you speak of? Is it like hate in french or something?


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 17, 2011)

ohhaidere


----------



## Chimera (May 17, 2011)

owudoin?


----------



## Yokie (May 18, 2011)

I've never been here before. *cough*


----------



## rafren (May 18, 2011)

I love you the most.


----------



## Chimera (May 18, 2011)

I love your speedo megaman.


----------



## Callie (May 18, 2011)

that's um, one lovely almost severed arm you've got there chimera.


----------



## Chimera (May 20, 2011)

It's the exact opposite of a severed arm! Anyway, I love your leg warmers!


----------



## Callie (May 20, 2011)

Just tried it in chrome, and your images _still_ don't show up! -_-


----------



## rafren (May 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Chimera (May 21, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## rafren (May 21, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2011)

No prob bob.


----------



## Chimera (May 21, 2011)

Good


----------



## Callie (May 22, 2011)

groovy B)


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

mmmmmm groovy


----------



## Chimera (May 22, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> mmmmmm gravy


Fixed


----------



## Callie (May 22, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Fixed


 
AWE, IS THAT WHAT HE REALLY MEANT? I was hoping I had finally met someone who likes to eat words, just like me. Guess not


----------



## Chimera (May 23, 2011)

You know what? I'm gonna make you eat those words.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 23, 2011)

haidereonceagainz


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2011)

Chimera said:


> You know what? I'm gonna make you eat those words.


 
Yummy


----------



## Chimera (May 23, 2011)

I eat munniez!


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2011)

Does that make your voice green?


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmmm groovy
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## Callie (May 25, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Fixed


 
Fixed.


----------



## Chimera (May 25, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> I'm an obnoxious butthead!



Fixed.


----------



## Callie (May 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Callie is so cool, I wish I could be like her <3



Fixed.


----------



## Chimera (May 27, 2011)

Callie said:


> Chimera is the most awesome and delicious guy in the entire expanding universe!!!



Fixed


----------



## Callie (May 29, 2011)

Chimera said:


> I'm a compulsive liar


 
Reestablished.


----------



## rafren (May 29, 2011)

I love you with all my heart


----------



## Callie (May 29, 2011)

Your love means nothing when you give it away like herpes.


----------



## Chimera (May 30, 2011)

Callie said:


> I mean nothing when I give my turds away like herpes.



What?


----------



## Callie (May 30, 2011)

Chimera said:


> I love herpes so much, best gift I ever got from my mom fjdslkfjds;fghsauighaligh cats aslfdjsdfhsdfuhsduifghsufgoahs love dsjfjdsfughsuflhgdlghldugh yum.... fdsfjsad;fgjs;origu



What the hell kind of drugs are you on and where can I get them?


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Callie (May 31, 2011)




----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

Reminds me of Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Chimera (May 31, 2011)

Callie said:


> Incest <3



You..


----------



## Callie (May 31, 2011)

Ya know, I was thinking the same thing. One of my facebook friends posted it.

EDIT: NOOOOOO! I didn't mean it like that, I didn't see Chimera's post. HOWEVER, I will not delete the original because it has some comedy value to it (or maybe I'm just easily amused, yeah, that makes more sense)


Um, kittens are so cute.


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

I like hamsters better.


----------



## Callie (May 31, 2011)

No one asked you.


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

Callie said:


> No one asked you.


----------



## Callie (May 31, 2011)

But he's smiling, so those are tears of joy, right?!


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

That hurt my feelings. :'(

Why is it that you and Chimera are the most active ones here in the basement. xD


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

NONONONONONONONONO. Less :'( more :') Notice how happy fellow number two is!!!!!! You should be more like him! He loves you!

And um, I'm going to be the mature one and not comment on your remark (giggle giggle)


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2011)

You see children. Abraham Lincoln is where babies come from. Hope that answers your questions. Yep. Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

But what about the stork? I need an explanation for my tail feathers!


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2011)

Callie said:


> NONONONONONONONONO. Less :'( more :') Notice how  happy fellow number two is!!!!!! You should be more like him! He loves  you!
> 
> And um, I'm going to be the mature one and not comment on your remark (giggle giggle)










Brad said:


> You see children. Abraham Lincoln is where babies  come from. Hope that answers your questions. Yep. Abraham  Lincoln.



*mind is blown*


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone grab the will, quick! Did I get his CD collection? _Please_ tell me I got his CD collection!


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2011)

Callie said:


> But what about the stork? I need an explanation for my tail feathers!


Well, everybody knows that Abraham Lincoln is 1/4th bird silly. Where to do you think eggs come from?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 1, 2011)

Random fact: Ben Franklin cheated on his wife 1000 times and then died of syphilis.


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2011)

With Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Random fact: Ben Franklin cheated on his wife 1000 times and then died of syphilis.


he got what was _coming_ to him  

@brad, what are the other 3/4s?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

*insert funny picture here*


----------



## Chimera (Jun 1, 2011)

Callie said:


>



Done


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey, that's one of my best friend's profile pictures on facebook!


----------



## Brad (Jun 1, 2011)

Callie said:


> he got what was _coming_ to him
> 
> @brad, what are the other 3/4s?


 
Whatever he wants you to want it to be. It was really creepy when he said it to me.


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

Can he be part candy man?!


----------



## Brad (Jun 2, 2011)

As long as you believe in your dreams.


----------



## Brad (Jun 2, 2011)

Hold on this Abe Lincoln  gives me an idea. You'll see.


----------



## Callie (Jun 2, 2011)

I can haz contribution.


----------



## Brad (Jun 2, 2011)

yay!


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

Brad said:


> yay!


 
You have 666 posts.

Lets celebrate!


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 2, 2011)

there's a new challenger in town!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

robokabuto said:


> there's a new challenger in town!!


 
Reply to my PM's.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 2, 2011)

Reply to your own PMs!


----------



## Callie (Jun 2, 2011)

Reply to my vibes that I sent you!


----------



## Chimera (Jun 2, 2011)

Eat the shorts I sent you!


----------



## Brad (Jun 2, 2011)

Too late, George Washington did.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 2, 2011)

His wife was butt ugly!


----------



## Callie (Jun 4, 2011)

She's my sister you jerk! *goes off to cry in corner*


----------



## Brad (Jun 4, 2011)

Really, I thought George Washington was born om 2339 making him amrried to Abe's great great great great grandson.


----------



## Callie (Jun 4, 2011)

Gran*daughter*! You're all insensitive jerks!!!! *continues crying*


----------



## rafren (Jun 4, 2011)

*cries along*


----------



## Chimera (Jun 4, 2011)

Callie must be pregnant, she's got some mood swings goin' on!


----------



## Brad (Jun 5, 2011)

I Is lost.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2011)

Next person who posts hates their mother.


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

You wouldn't be lost if you listened to me once in awhile! Why do you always leave your dirty laundry on the floor?? Why don't care about what I want? It's always you you you!

And rafren, thanks, at least _someone_ cares about me!

And Chimera, is that a fat joke? Because it was so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!! Funny enough to make me cry! TEARS OF SORROW YOU JERK!


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

Callie said:


> And rafren, thanks, at least _someone_ cares about me!


 
You're welcome.


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

...so, do you guys like colors?


----------



## DavidKbeback (Jun 5, 2011)

Reminds me of Visage and what he did to my town!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

Who/what is the visage?


----------



## DavidKbeback (Jun 5, 2011)

how do u not know? hes famous for goin into peoples towns n messn up tha place. HE"S ON THE LOOSE I REPEAT HES ON THE LOOSE hes a clown with a big black hat n a suit


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been looking around, and noticing you posting about him everywhere. I understand you're upset, but take it down a few notches. You're at a 10 when you need to be at a 2.


----------



## DavidKbeback (Jun 5, 2011)

Callie said:


> I've been looking around, and noticing you posting about him everywhere. I understand you're upset, but take it down a few notches. You're at a 10 when you need to be at a 2.


shut yo ****ing mouth up he ****ed up a 30 dollar game close yo ****ing gates and turn off yo wii!


----------



## DavidKbeback (Jun 5, 2011)

I REPEAT HES REALLY DANGEROUS U GOT LIKE NO IDEA WAT HES TRYING TO DO TO MY TOWN. visage's a 100 when he should be a 2! im serious i just saw him running around doin his little thing wit tha trees n hybrids!


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay! He's banned!


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Callie said:


> Yay! He's banned!


Who is?


----------



## Brad (Jun 5, 2011)

I think that guy who was freaking out about a game!


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

DavidKbeback said:


> I REPEAT HES REALLY DANGEROUS U GOT LIKE NO IDEA WAT HES TRYING TO DO TO MY TOWN. visage's a 100 when he should be a 2! im serious i just saw him running around doin his little thing wit tha trees n hybrids!


----------



## Callie (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, that would be him


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Why wont my internet cooperate. </3


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 7, 2011)

last post as of now.


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 7, 2011)

Why would you be?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 7, 2011)

Excuse me sir, but your fox is on fire...


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2011)

And I believe your internet ran away and is off exploring.


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally got internet back!


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Aloha.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

I just realized Chimera hasn't been here in a while...


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah...what's up with that? You and Chimera always went back and forth on the forum games.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm his replacement.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

Or are you secretly him in disguise :O (dun dun duuuuuun)


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

I sure don't hope so.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNN


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 10, 2011)

All hail Visage the Great One!
This thread is now for discussion of Visage and all other related topics.
Visagers welcome!


----------



## DavidkTheRealOne (Jun 10, 2011)

Nook got banned


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

No he didn't. He made that his member title for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Brad (Jun 10, 2011)

Although, I dont know why anybody would be doing that at the same time. =p


----------



## Chimera (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm back from not being here!


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, we kinda already replaced you with someone who is possibly you. Sorry about that, we expect to have openings for this position sometime within the decade though. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 11, 2011)

Alright, I'll just never come back here again. See ya not later.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

April fools! See! Is just a joke! The fact that it's actually June makes it funnier! Wasn't that funny? A real knee slapper. Boy, I haven't laughed harder since I heard the joke about the chicken crossing the road. HIGHLARIOUS!


----------



## Brad (Jun 11, 2011)

HAHAHAHAhahahaha.... ha! ha. *ahem*


----------



## Zebra (Jun 11, 2011)

Bahahaha!

...I don't know why I'm laughing but I choose to laugh along.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Freak! we must shun you now.


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2011)

Callie said:


> Freak! we must shun you now.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Yokie (Jun 11, 2011)

HI GUYS!


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

BUY YOKIE!!!!!!


----------



## Yokie (Jun 11, 2011)

It'll be around 50 bucks thank you.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

nonononono. I don't want to buy you, I'm trying to sell you. And in order to attract customers, let's lower that a bit.

BUY YOKIE FOR 1 ABE! THAT'S RIGHT! JUST ONE, SHINY, COPPER LINCOLN FOLKS!!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2011)

Callie said:


> nonononono. I don't want to buy you, I'm trying to sell you. And in order to attract customers, let's lower that a bit.
> 
> BUY YOKIE FOR 1 ABE! THAT'S RIGHT! JUST ONE, SHINY, COPPER LINCOLN FOLKS!!!


----------



## Yokie (Jun 12, 2011)

rafren said:


>


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2011)

Yokie said:


>



lol'd


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yokie said:


>


 That face creeps me out.......... :|


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> That face creeps me out.......... :|


----------



## Chimera (Jun 13, 2011)

peepin


----------



## Callie (Jun 15, 2011)

...I was just looking for one of these


----------



## Chimera (Jun 16, 2011)

I believe they're smaller than that.


----------



## rafren (Jun 17, 2011)

Activity's been bad the past week


----------



## Yokie (Jun 17, 2011)

Mkay.


----------



## Callie (Jun 17, 2011)

Hilow.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

You're such a willow!


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 18, 2011)

lolk


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

shut up spidermangirl


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

Hah...hah...I lost those cards that you have in your sig...


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

You can print them from online and then they'll work. I thought I lost mine, but found them when cleaning my living room. Er, most of them.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

I see! Then I must try that!


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! Do so! Awe shoot, I just realized I'm still missing the question mark block one. I will be doing that later as well...


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

Not that I really used them anyway.


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

I use them from time to time. Mainly when I play nintendogs + cats. I was playing it earlier and was horrified. You have to give cats baths! And they don't complain! :O


----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2011)

It's so unrealistic -_- I want to see their fur really wet and funny looking. And I'm gonna add you.


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, I was surprised to see my cat dirty, and when I went to clean it, it was like, "yeah, whatever." It even turned so I could get the other side. I WANT MY HANDS TO BLEED FROM HER SCRATCHES DAMMIT!!!! I NEED TO SEE THREE DEE BLOOD!!!!!

And awesome. Can I have your code so we can be happy buddyness?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya here you go  2148-8183-4230


----------



## Zebra (Jun 19, 2011)

I hate Sundays.


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Ya here you go  2148-8183-4230


 
Thanks! Grr, my 3DS is taking an awfully long time loading it...


----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2011)

Dad gum!


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 19, 2011)

This post just made this thread 20% cooler!


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

*cricket cricket*


----------



## rafren (Jun 20, 2011)

Callie said:


> *cricket cricket*


----------



## Chimera (Jun 20, 2011)

Ba dum ch!


----------



## Callie (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## xAlvinX (Jun 20, 2011)

*snore*


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 20, 2011)

-I decline!
-Don't you see the irony here?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Callie (Jun 21, 2011)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/irony


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2011)

Oatmeal :d


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

oatmeal comics=good
real oatmeal=I have no idea, but it doesn't look all that good :x


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2011)

Flavored oatmeal is amazing!


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

What _kind_ of flavors?


----------



## Brad (Jun 22, 2011)

My favorite is strawberry.


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

What is in oatmeal anyway? Besides well, oats.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2011)

And meal! I'm not really sure, I think it's just oats covered in cinnamon or whatever it's flavored with, then you add milk and heat it up.


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hm, doesn't sound to bad. But isn't it supposed to be thick and lumpy? That can't be all oat, can it? I've never had oats, but they can't make it thaaat thick, can they?


----------



## rafren (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally have OoT. <3


----------



## Chimera (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I think the milk thickens it along with the other ingredients. The more liquid you add, the lower the viscosity.


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah, I see. I'll have to give it a try some time. I've been getting kind of tired of cereal anyway...

and rafren, isn't it amazing?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 23, 2011)

It's better than cereal  but not better than poptarts


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2011)

man, I haven't had a poptart in years...but I shall try oatmeal! Hopefully it is as good as you say!


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2011)

Callie said:


> and rafren, isn't it amazing?


 
Indeed. :3

Though it has been receiving negative reviews as a "remake"


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never played the original, so I wouldn't know. But at one point I was extremely stuck, and I looked up how to get past it on youtube, and watched someone play the original. You had to do the same thing in both games, but I guess that's only one bit. Have you played the original?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I want to get the 3DS version so bad.


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

So far I'm loving it. I just got to the forest temple. Have you played the original chimera?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2011)

No, my parents liked sega, so I grew up with genesis and dreamcast. I never got a 64 to play it.


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

Well if you see an N64 at a yard sale, it'll probably be pretty cheap. I have terrible luck with yard sales though. If I'm ever lucky enough to find someone having one, 9 times out of 10 they're selling baby clothes. I do have an N64, but we never had Ocarina growing up. I vaguely remember having a zelda game, but I think we gave it to a friend. And my brother actually buys all of our game systems (not including portable ones), so he moved it into his man cave.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 25, 2011)

He may have the man cave, but you have...wonderland (sorry I had to) And pretty much every 64 game is on VC now so it doesn't matter. But I do have to buy a SNES just to get Earthbound.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, with the copy right stuff that's never gonna come to VC...well, good luck finding both. A SNES shouldn't be too hard, but Earthbound will be tricky to find for a somewhat inexpensive price.

I think one of these days I'm gonna buy myself a gamecube, 'cause that's my favorite console and they're only about 30 bucks at gamestop now.


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2011)

Callie said:


> I've never played the original, so I wouldn't know. But at one point I was extremely stuck, and I looked up how to get past it on youtube, and watched someone play the original. You had to do the same thing in both games, but I guess that's only one bit. Have you played the original?


 
No dancing stones? :O

Nope, I haven't. Just Twilight Princess.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

No, I remember they weren't able to help me :O. I was trying to get to Zora's Lair, but I was convinced it involved lake hylia, and spent way more time then I should have exploring the area like crazy. So yeah, I don't know if you're there yet or past it, but trust me, lake hylia will not help you get there. And this is my first Zelda game, and I like it. I've never played anything with such an open world and so free. Although it scares me at times, like with redeads D:


----------



## Chimera (Jun 25, 2011)

Hah..yeah a SNES is like $20 and Earthbound is at least $60, but people are still trying to help the game out. And I actually have 2 gamecubes, not that I need them because of the Wii.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

I've seen copies of Earthbound that are nearly 200 dollars or more. If you find a 60 dollar copy, I think that's gonna be your best bet. And for now I'm good, but when my brother goes off to college in 2 years, I'm gonna be in trouble game wise. Unless he goes somewhere really close and decides to just go to school from home.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure you can work something out. And I may just end up using an emulator.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, we probably/hopefully will. And an emulator will work, just depends on if you want the original or not. If you don't care about that, then go ahead.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2011)

Callie said:


> No, I remember they weren't able to help me :O. I was trying to get to Zora's Lair, but I was convinced it involved lake hylia, and spent way more time then I should have exploring the area like crazy. So yeah, I don't know if you're there yet or past it, but trust me, lake hylia will not help you get there. And this is my first Zelda game, and I like it. I've never played anything with such an open world and so free. Although it scares me at times, like with redeads D:



I see, I see. Currently at Goron City.

you need to try TP if you have a Wii / GC


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I might own it, I'll have to check. I'll probably try it when I'm a bit farther into Ocarina.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 26, 2011)

I want the original, but I also just want to play the dang game already.


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2011)

If you can't find a decently priced copy, I'd say get an emulator. Keep hunting for a good copy, but play your emulator. It's got a great rep, so I'm sure you wouldn't mind playing through the game twice.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course I wouldn't mind, I'm a huge fan!


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesomeness! Then this plan should work perfectly!

And out of curiosity, have you played mother 1 or 3?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 29, 2011)

I've played 3 but I haven't played 1 yet, I've seen a playthrough though.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

Hm. I've never played any, but I've seen reviews and stuff so I know a little bit about the series.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2011)

Very underrated games by the general gaming community.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2011)

I see people talk about them on the internet all the time, so I didn't think they were underrated until I saw a review calling it the most criminally underrated series of all time. I was kind of surprised I'll admit. I mean I know it's no where up there in fame with Mario and the like, but a lot of people on the internet seem to know about it. But maybe they just know and haven't played. I dunno.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah it gets out there and it's getting more popular and wanted every year. Earthbound originally though didn't sell very well in NA, because the game's slogan was "this game stinks"


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remember seeing that in a video. Plus it came in a bigger box which made it more expensive (I think).


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah it was huge but it had the coolest clever player's guide with it.


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2011)

True. As awesome as that must've been, still probably added to people not wanting it because it probably would've increased the price. But still, sounds like the people who bought it back then got a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## rafren (Jul 4, 2011)

im 10 wuts earthbournd


----------



## Chimera (Jul 4, 2011)

It even had scratch and sniff cards  and rafren it's the best RPG you'll ever play. If you really wanna know, check out          clanofthegraywolf's explanation on youtube.


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remember seeing that in AVGN's nintendo power episode. It looks like a lot of fun, I really need to play it one of these days.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I didn't see that episode. I was waiting for him to mention it.


----------



## Callie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, right here.






Oh, and I don't know if you're a fan of the Happy Video Game Nerd, but he did this video on Earthbound. http://theitochannel.com/happy-video-game-nerd-earthbound/


----------



## Chimera (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah haha I watched them both, I don't usually watch happy nerd guy.


----------



## rafren (Jul 9, 2011)

I love how all of the last posts were from the both of you. xD


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2011)

Less people posting = less competition to win. I will terminate all of you. Yeah, it's funny how things work like that xD.


----------



## rafren (Jul 9, 2011)

/off topic

Did Aeri Tyaelaria like, die? :0


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about him. Ya know, I've never been quite sure on how to pronounce his name...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm glad I never say it out loud


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, my friend who's also a TBTer and I just refer to him as the guy with the really long name on the rare occasions we need to say it out loud.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 10, 2011)

derpderp.


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Chimera (Jul 11, 2011)

Herping is overrated, but derping is awesome!


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 11, 2011)

Derp herp.


----------



## Callie (Jul 12, 2011)

How about...



Spoiler



_*chirping?*_


----------



## Marty McFly (Jul 13, 2011)

I win!


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2011)

what is this I don't even


----------



## Chimera (Jul 14, 2011)

I do even.


----------



## Callie (Jul 14, 2011)

You would, wouldn't you?


----------



## rafren (Jul 15, 2011)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 15, 2011)

The whole Hare Hare Yukai video in a gif .


----------



## Callie (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember when I taught myself that dance! I wonder if I still remember it...

*turns off paramore and looks up music on youtube* The first half I'm pretty solid, second half not as much.


----------



## rafren (Jul 16, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> The whole Hare Hare Yukai video in a gif .


 
how is this possible


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

*must resist urge to turn thread sexual*


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Blocks attack on thread*


----------



## Mabel (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm winning! Woohoo!


----------



## Callie (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice try...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 18, 2011)

Try try again


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

>XD

Nyehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2011)

You reminded me of nyan cat.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Callie said:


> You reminded me of nyan cat.


Wha?? DX


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2011)

You got THIS stuck in my head, so you must burn in hell.

nyan.cat <---put that in your url bar


----------



## rafren (Jul 19, 2011)

how can one be on TBT and not know the nyan cat :0


----------



## .IE. (Jul 19, 2011)

rafren said:


> how can one be on TBT and not know the nyan cat :0


 
I know nyan cat. :O
I just don't get why I have to go to hell...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2011)

rafren said:


> how can one be on TBT and not know the nyan cat :0


 
What is this... I don't even......


----------



## .IE. (Jul 19, 2011)

ShinyYoshi said:


> What is this... I don't even......


 
Huh?


----------



## Callie (Jul 19, 2011)

Es un meme de TBT.

Just run while you can.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought you liked that cat.


----------



## Callie (Jul 19, 2011)

I do, and I actually bought an app on my phone that is a nyan cat game, but having the song strike you out of no where and making a (what seems like) permanent vacation in your mind can be somewhat annoying.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 20, 2011)

I got that app too, but the song on it is unnervingly inaccurate.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 20, 2011)

Do threads actually have a post limit?


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2011)

really? It sounds pretty similar to me...

and internetakias, gosh I hope not...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2011)

The free app doesn't sound like the same song used in the video.


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2011)

I got the paid app (Nyan cat: lost in space). I rarely pay for apps, and it was an impulse buy, but I am enjoying it


----------



## .IE. (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 23, 2011)

derp.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2011)

Typing this with one hand! Oh nail polish...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 24, 2011)

Too girly


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 24, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Too girly


 
Agreed.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 25, 2011)

Mhmm!


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody have Plants vs. Zombies for iPod Touch?


----------



## rafren (Jul 26, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Anybody have Plants vs. Zombies for iPod Touch?



I don't even have an iTouch.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 26, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Anybody have Plants vs. Zombies for iPod Touch?


 
I have it for my DSi XL.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 26, 2011)

Hyrule's caste guards are worthless.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 26, 2011)

lolwut.


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard it's awesome, but am too lazy to buy.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 27, 2011)

PvZ is worth it. Really fun. Can be challenging though.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I have it on reserve :/


----------



## TheRejectPhoenixxxxxx (Jul 29, 2011)

I want pie.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 29, 2011)

It's been a while since I've posted in a Forum Game.


----------



## FallChild (Jul 29, 2011)

Wheeeee! im winning!

terminate happiness in 5 4 3 2...


----------



## Freya123 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry to intrude, but I guess I'm here to terminate happiness.


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2011)

Happiness is for losers.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2011)

Happy happy is blue...


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2011)

I no can haz understand grammar my goood is.


----------



## TheRejectPhoenixxxxxx (Jul 30, 2011)

I STILL WANT PIE.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 30, 2011)

TheRejectPhoenixxxxxx said:


> I STILL WANT PIE.


 
Ok, someone give him his pie.........


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2011)

Why don't you do it, selfish.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 31, 2011)

The whole random "I like pie" bit is SO over done, just saying.


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2011)

Is I like murder okay? Or is that a bit too honest?


----------



## rafren (Aug 2, 2011)

I like you.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 2, 2011)

You have a
SIG
   NA
     TURE
that has Kirby in it.


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2011)

No **** sherlock


----------



## Chimera (Aug 4, 2011)

That's Mister Doctor Professor Watson to you!


----------



## Animalz (Aug 5, 2011)

My agains eniemes, me again friends, somehow both they seem to be one, a sea full of sharks and they all smell blood. TO FLY!


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2011)

Chimera said:


> That's Mister Doctor Professor Watson to you!



What about to my...



Spoiler: little friend?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 7, 2011)

Your friend looks delicious.


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Then open your mouth real wide for me...


----------



## rafren (Aug 8, 2011)

nom nom nom nom


----------



## Brad (Aug 8, 2011)

I leave for about a week and 'this' is what happens?


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

You make it sound like a bad thing! :O


----------



## Brad (Aug 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi thar guiz! 

I am not sure if anyone has realised already, but any Staff Member could EASILY win this forum game by closing it. xD


----------



## kierraaa- (Aug 8, 2011)

olol. That's true then someone would just make another one.


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

then they'd be cheating, and it would be the responsibility of the TBT community to promptly shun this non believer in the ways of the last post wins.


----------



## rafren (Aug 8, 2011)

*insert smart quote here*


----------



## Chimera (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoa how did I get here?


----------



## Brad (Aug 8, 2011)

It's one of life greatest mysteries isn't it?


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 9, 2011)

This confuses me...


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Whoa how did I get here?



*gets sock puppets* well you see, when a mommy and daddy love each other very much...


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2011)

...they call the Stork. Right? Riiiiight?


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, daddy gets a stick, and mommy loves sticks, she's always been a nature girl (she even has seeds inside her!). The stick leaks sap, and the sap makes mommy seeds grow. The seeds grow into a baby, that baby being you. They couldn't afford an abortion, so you're here to stay The end!


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2011)

So, babies are oranges.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't want to be graphic, but the "sap" is human blood. The stick is from a man eating tree. So the baby is half human half plant. But eventually the baby's roots from the man eating part of its soul act up and kill the plant half with bloody murder.


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2011)

So, babies are VIRAL DOGS!!!


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Spoiler: Babies essentially come from...












So um, as to your question, no. Only crotchety old men are viral dogs.


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2011)

How is a raven like a writing desk? 
Poe used them both for a poem.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Snap, you got it. *Applause*


----------



## Chimera (Aug 12, 2011)

With these hands I hold the fate of millions.


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2011)

We're doomed...


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2011)

At least we all know it won't be 2012.


----------



## Callie (Aug 13, 2011)

So given that the fate is in Chimera's hands, I give us...a week?

So, WE GON' PARTY LIKE, LIKE IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD. WE GON' PARTY LIKE, LIKE IT'S 20..11?

GODDAMIT CHIMERA! KEEP US ALIVE LONGER, IT ISN'T AS CATCHY.


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless he's got a time machine!


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2011)

But are the batteries dead?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 14, 2011)

We're just gonna party, and the trolls will have to provide services and resources if they wanna live.


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2011)

But what if they sneak a bomb in our resources and services?


----------



## Brad (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, here's what you do, cut the red wire. Or maybe it was the black, wire.... NO! I'm almost positive it was re-, no I think it was Blue. Actually, just... good luck.


----------



## Callie (Aug 15, 2011)

Isn't it red you're dead, blue you're through, and yellow you're mellow? So cut the yellow.

BUT WHAT IF IT'S RED YOU'RE TED, BLUE YOU'RE NEW, AND YELLOW YOU'RE JELLO? I DON'T WANT TO BE JELLO!


----------



## Brad (Aug 15, 2011)

NOT JELLO MAN!!!


----------



## Callie (Aug 15, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 16, 2011)

Sucker! I'm WINNING!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 16, 2011)

Well you see, I control the fate of trolls, so they best not be trying anything funny.


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2011)

But they know when you're sleeping, and they know when you're awake! :O


----------



## Brad (Aug 16, 2011)

So, that guy in the bushes outside my house isn't with neighborhood watch like he said? I was kinda wondering why he was facing the wrong way.


----------



## Callie (Aug 17, 2011)

Set your bushes on fire. This is the only way.


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I didn't see you there, I didn't know I'd 'bump' into you here. Excuse me while I 'bump' my way through this crowd. I need to get something to drink, I hope nobody 'bumps' me while I'm walking cuz then I'll spill. You know what's a weird word? 'Bump'.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

i c wat u did thar.


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

It turns out the guy in my bushes was Micheal Bolton and he wanted to tell me a tale. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY&ob=av3e


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

Was it about Jack Sparrow?


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe, I forgot.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

So...teach any whales lately? (this will look really odd if you change your usertitle)


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

This will explain it all...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uj0W6oBzd4

I think when I go back to school and the Teahers ask me what I did over summer break this what I'll tell them.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

That's funny 

But I think I'll tell my teachers this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&ob=av3e


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

HAHA! But, speaking of school. I really don't want it to start... /sigh


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

Me neither. I still have summer reading left, and I go back on the 6th. I really need to get on it :/


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

I go back on the 6th too... because my friend is 2 years ahead of me he starts a day after me. maybe I shouldn't have teased him about me getting out 1 day early...


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

Ssssh, he doesn't have to know. Tell him you went in to help the custodians because you're an amazing person! Or went to go vandalize. That works too.


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

But then what happens when he returns the next day and nothing is wrong?


----------



## FallChild (Aug 25, 2011)

Tell him that, because you're such an awesome person, that you.... cleaned it up. I dunno


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2011)

....with the custodians! Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

No problem! Here to keep your rep up since 2011.


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## rafren (Aug 26, 2011)

Callie said:


>



awww yeaaah


----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2011)

(delayed reaction is delayed)


----------



## Brad (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm winning!


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow! Never seen that post in this thread before!


----------



## Brad (Aug 30, 2011)

Good to know I'm the first one to do that.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 30, 2011)

It's been a while


----------



## Callie (Aug 31, 2011)

I was just starting to think you hadn't been here in awhile...EVERY TIME I DO THAT YOU RETURN! DO YOU HAVE MIND READING POWERS? :O


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 4, 2011)

IM WINNING HA


----------



## Callie (Sep 4, 2011)

You're not bi winning though.


----------



## Brad (Sep 4, 2011)

So... yeah, Baby Fight Club.


----------



## Callie (Sep 4, 2011)

First rule of fight club, don't talk about fight club.


----------



## FallChild (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you ever actually watch that movie?


----------



## fifia (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm gonna wiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## MasterC (Sep 5, 2011)

No you arrennn't.


----------



## Callie (Sep 5, 2011)

FallChild said:


> Did you ever actually watch that movie?



No. But one of my friends asked me if I wanted to join fight club when I was a wee lass, and I asked what it was, and he said that the first rule of fight club was to not talk about fight club. A few years after I found out it was a movie. 

YAY POINTLESS CHILDHOOD STORIES.


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yawn...


----------



## Callie (Sep 8, 2011)

YO FOUR CHARACTER LIMIT HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## Brad (Sep 8, 2011)

YAWWW MANN!!!!! WAZZUPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niya (Sep 9, 2011)

I got my permit today.

I'm scared.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 9, 2011)

Yet again why do we have a four character limit, you know how many bad words are four letters? and we cant make a smiley alone ):


----------



## Niya (Sep 9, 2011)

i'm watching you....

<-------------------------------------------

[size=-5]very...[/size]

[size=-6]very...[/size]

[size=-7]closely...[/size]


----------



## Brad (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Niya (Sep 10, 2011)

Seeing this video made my day. <3


----------



## Callie (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello people.


----------



## Niya (Sep 10, 2011)

FOSHIZZLEMANIZZLE


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Sep 10, 2011)

the awkward moment when a mod posts and then closes this thread.


----------



## Brad (Sep 10, 2011)

Touch?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 10, 2011)

Kylie said:


> I got my permit today.
> 
> I'm scared.



Driving is really easy... And kinda fun...


----------



## Callie (Sep 10, 2011)

Just don't run anyone over and you're golden.


----------



## Brad (Sep 10, 2011)

You know what's annoying. When you go to use the microwave after your friend and they had set the time for 3 minutes and they take it out 3 seconds before the end. Then i have to raise my lazy hand up to hit 'cancel'. Just sayin'.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Why would you stop something early? If anything I forget it's there as I don't hear the beep and then it gets cold and I have to heat it again.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

I usually walk away from the microwave and go up in my room, but I leave the door open so I can hear it.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

I just get distracted by something and don't hear it, even though I'm within hearing range.


----------



## Niya (Sep 11, 2011)

They should make the food float out to you when it's done. Yeah.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Not float, jet ski. That'd be epic.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

Wait one second...


----------



## Niya (Sep 11, 2011)

package for mr.kalunda


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

HERE!


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

YES. I WANT TO MARRY THAT PICTURE.


----------



## Niya (Sep 11, 2011)

The chicken's mine. BACK UP SLIM


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

Callie said:


> YES. I WANT TO MARRY THAT PICTURE.



Idk if that's legal.....


 and COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

NO, I AM EATING IT. AND IT WILL BE TASTY AND CRISPY AND JUICY AND JETSKILICIOUS.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

Jetskilicious. Added to my spell checking dictionary.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Jetskilicious -adj.

When food is prepared in such an epic way, the only way to describe it is jetskilicious. The preparation method often includes microwaves and jetskis. The food is always tasty, but tasty is an understatement. Jetskilicious is the perfect word.

Synonyms: OH WAIT THERE ARE NONE, IT IS THE BEST WORD EVER.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

Example: MMMMM! This Pizza is Jetskilicious!


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Antonyms: Every negative word to ever come into existence.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll call Websters now.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

And oxford. I know they stopped producing their large dictionary set where you can get a whole book shelf full of words, but they'll have to start it again to get jetskilicious in there.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, and your picture that you drew will be next to it in the entry!


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's what it would look like.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 



Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I'm guessing you enjoyed that picture.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

2 hours later...what's up party people?


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2011)

7 and a half hours later.... not much.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

14 hours and ten minutes later...how you dawgs doing?


----------



## Chimera (Sep 11, 2011)

Much later, and has a new avi :3


----------



## Brad (Sep 12, 2011)

It's quiet... too quiet... ITS A TRAP!


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn it, Chimera's back...

Yay Chimera's back!


----------



## Brad (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, welcome back to the game! (Well, it's not really a game anymore.)


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2011)

It's random chat time I guess? It'll turn into a game again if we move to TBT 3.0


----------



## Brad (Sep 13, 2011)

I had Mcdonalds and it was jetskilicious.


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2011)

:O really?


----------



## Chimera (Sep 14, 2011)

BIG MAC :B
And you can't fool me with that tiny line across your comment Callie


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't like mcdonald's :x
And don't insult my line! Clearly it wasn't tiny if it was that noticeable.


----------



## Brad (Sep 15, 2011)

Our lines will block out the sun!


----------



## Callie (Sep 15, 2011)

They might even block your mom! Maybe...is she is one large lady.


----------



## Brad (Sep 15, 2011)

HOOOOOOOOOO SNAWP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Sep 15, 2011)

Remember to tip your waitress cause you just got SERVED!


----------



## Brad (Sep 15, 2011)

Good thing the hospital has a 24-hour burn center, cuz I just got burned!!!


----------



## Niya (Sep 16, 2011)

Want some ice for that burn?


----------



## Callie (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone better call CPS, cause you just got burned!


----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2011)

coastal postal?


----------



## Callie (Sep 17, 2011)

Child protective services.

Yeah, that one was bad...


----------



## Brad (Sep 17, 2011)

*cough*


----------



## Callie (Sep 22, 2011)

It's um, nice weather, isn't it? *pulls on collar* is it hot in here, or is it me?


----------



## Brad (Sep 22, 2011)

It actually was like, really hot today. The sky was completley gray and it almost rained but it was 70 all day today... :[


----------



## Callie (Sep 23, 2011)

Awe :/

For us it was really muggy, and it rained while I was at school but when I left the building it cleared up


----------



## Brad (Sep 24, 2011)

That just proves my theory that school is a terrible place.


----------



## Callie (Sep 26, 2011)

It's 2 in the morning and I have homework to do. I agree 100 percent.


----------



## Brad (Sep 26, 2011)

It's 11:00 here and tomorrow is teacher in service. Procrastination FTW!


----------



## Chimera (Oct 17, 2011)

This is what happens when I'm not on here for a while, THE THREAD STOPS MOVING!


----------



## Brad (Oct 17, 2011)

There was no inspiration! :O


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2011)

Awe D:

I was hoping I would win.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe next time...


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2011)

This time perhaps?


----------



## Brad (Oct 18, 2011)

NEVAH!!!!!


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 19, 2011)

Brad said:


> It actually was like, really hot today. The sky was completley gray and it almost rained but it was 70 all day today... :[


Some days in summer, we have 100 degrees.  but in winter, we have -40 degrees...


----------



## Brad (Oct 19, 2011)

Man, I wouldn't be able to handle that.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I would love it! EXTREME >:]


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 20, 2011)

We have the greatest summers and the greatest winters ever!    Especially winters.  On New-Years, drinking egg-nog early in the morning, with 20 inches of snow outside, you just CANNOT beat that.


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2011)

It snows here every once in a while, but even if it's like an inch we get out school.


----------



## FallChild (Oct 20, 2011)

speaking of getting out of school, the generator and the back up generator caught fire. Praying for no school. Or at least a 2 hour delay


----------



## Callie (Oct 20, 2011)

Chimera said:


> I would love it! EXTREME >:]








EXTREMELY RADICAL >:-D


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2011)

Scrumpadoochus!


----------



## Callie (Oct 20, 2011)

Every time I watch the bus stop part 2 I actually tear up a wee bit. I am pathetic D:


----------



## Brad (Oct 21, 2011)

It's okay... we all do.


----------



## Serk102 (Oct 21, 2011)

I kinda want to win this.


----------



## Brad (Oct 21, 2011)

You kinda won't.


----------



## Callie (Oct 22, 2011)

You're kinda right.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Because I will win.


----------



## Brad (Oct 22, 2011)

Why so serious buddy?


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know.


----------



## Brad (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you remember, the 5th of November.


----------



## d3ranged (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Brad (Oct 23, 2011)

Remember, remember the 5th of November.


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2011)

I just read this entire page out loud. Err, screamed it. I am not mentally well. I want to sleep.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 24, 2011)

Whoa you should lay down. Anyways I'm winning!


----------



## Chimera (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey there everyone it's Chimera! :3


----------



## Brad (Oct 25, 2011)

Woah.... 0.o Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Oct 25, 2011)

Missed this stupid game. Haha


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Hey there everyone it's Chimera! :3



Is that supposed to be a good thing?


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2011)

http://buuurn.com/


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 26, 2011)

These children, leaving in your parent's basement, it's disgusting.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

Judging by the post that ShinyStar posted above me. I'm not gonna click on that link that Brad sent


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey #1000 post. WHOOO! What do I win?


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2011)

Nothing because you double posted *cue audience aaaaawe*


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Judging by the post that ShinyStar posted above me. I'm not gonna click on that link that Brad sent



It's 'kay, it's clean.



Shiny Star said:


> These children, leaving in your parent's basement, it's disgusting.



I don't even have a basement. http://buuurn.com/


----------



## Chimera (Oct 26, 2011)

My presence fills you all with sweet pancakes and milk.


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2011)

My presents fill you all with sweat paincakes and kilts.


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2011)

My presence fills you all with sadness.


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2011)

You speak the truth.


----------



## Brad (Oct 27, 2011)

That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Callie (Oct 30, 2011)

To make people sad? You terrible person. I bet you kick puppies in the face for funzies...


----------



## Brad (Oct 30, 2011)

I did, but I lost my steel toe boots.


----------



## Callie (Oct 30, 2011)

You're better off without them, a snake's probably in 'em by now...


----------



## Brad (Oct 30, 2011)

There's a snake in my boot!


----------



## Callie (Oct 30, 2011)

If a mod sees that they will probably make you edit it for having swearing in a picture, just sayin'.

But the picture is  (one of the only 4chan? thingythangs I know)


----------



## Brad (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't really sure what would happen with that picture. Oh well, changed it.


----------



## Callie (Oct 31, 2011)

Fixed it!


----------



## Brad (Oct 31, 2011)

That... made my day. Thank you.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 31, 2011)

Callie said:


> Fix'd it!


Fix'd


----------



## Callie (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn, I just got schooled.


----------



## Brad (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 2, 2011)

I know it's I'm not going to get the last post. But what the hell?


----------



## Callie (Nov 2, 2011)

The best three words to describe this thread ^^


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Callie said:


> The best three words to describe this thread ^^


'What the hell?'?


----------



## Brad (Nov 2, 2011)

What'chu talkin' about?


----------



## Callie (Nov 2, 2011)

Ryusaki said:


> 'What the hell?'?



Hells yeah my mad muggin' muffin.


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2011)

MMMHHHMMMM!


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 7, 2011)

What's the prize?


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2011)

Guess.


----------



## Callie (Nov 7, 2011)

We won't give it out until you address it by its proper title, "Prizayzay"


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2011)

Lets get some prizzle up in this shizzle for' rizzle mane!


----------



## Callie (Nov 8, 2011)

But bizzle, you nizzle to get the prizzle from the crizzle yo.


----------



## Brad (Nov 9, 2011)

Cizzle, I ain't got no mizzle to go to the stizzle and bizzle some prizzle.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 9, 2011)

Crizzle, lets sizzle some bizzle for prizzels 

IDK random XD


----------



## Callie (Nov 9, 2011)

But Rizzle, last time I sizzled the polizzle threw me in jizzle.


----------



## Brad (Nov 9, 2011)

Aw nizzle what did you diggity diggity dizzle?


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 10, 2011)

C-c-c combo breaker!
Anyway what do you win if you are the last post?


----------



## Brad (Nov 10, 2011)

Prizzles.


----------



## Callie (Nov 11, 2011)

I dizzle nothing you can provizzle.


----------



## Sable (Nov 12, 2011)

whats a pizzle??


----------



## Niya (Nov 12, 2011)

Just some shizzle they made izzle.


----------



## Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

Kylie said:


> Just some shizzle they made izzle.



Don't you mizzle, uzzle?


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 12, 2011)

You don't win anything because that mean everyone who ever posted on this Thread would get a prize!

Sizzling wizzle dizzle!


----------



## Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

No, because they're not the last one to post.


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm mad confuzzled now.


----------



## Brad (Nov 13, 2011)

Because my last post had no words that ended with -izzle?


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes bizzle, no one ever taught me to speak English, I was raised -izzlese. I've learned from growing up in America, but English is still a somewhat foreign language to me.


----------



## Brad (Nov 13, 2011)

Ever thought about using Rosetta Stizzle?


----------



## Callie (Nov 14, 2011)

Brad, you are kind of amazing.
AMAZING! No izzles! It's working


----------



## Brad (Nov 14, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Callie (Nov 14, 2011)

DDDDD

Encore, encore!


----------



## Brad (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like Joe Jonas died there.... sorry.


----------



## Callie (Nov 15, 2011)

He didn't die, his life is just taking a permanent vacation.


----------



## Brad (Nov 15, 2011)

I brought pictures!


----------



## naminji98 (Nov 16, 2011)

I WON


----------



## Brad (Nov 16, 2011)

You never will.


----------



## Callie (Nov 16, 2011)

Brad said:


> I brought pictures!


----------



## Chimera (Nov 16, 2011)

i dunt get it :B


----------



## Brad (Nov 16, 2011)

Read back a few pages.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 16, 2011)

It took me a while to figure out what that was :3


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

This post is still alive, eh?


----------



## Chimera (Nov 16, 2011)

You mean thread my good fellow.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chimera said:


> You mean thread my good fellow.


 oops, sorry


----------



## Callie (Nov 16, 2011)

Too late for apologies. Someone get me the official waffle iron of shame please.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe he prefers the fiber sheet glass of shame.


----------



## Callie (Nov 16, 2011)

Or perhaps the swim noodle of shame?


----------



## Brad (Nov 17, 2011)

Or the sandpaper of sadness.


----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2011)

The dodo bird of negative emotions.


----------



## Brad (Nov 17, 2011)

Bat of Bad Behavior.


----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2011)

Radical Rocket of Regret.


----------



## Brad (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2011)

Love that show 
It was actually on a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Brad (Nov 19, 2011)

One of my favorite shows as a kid was All That. I know it's still on but.... ya' know.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 19, 2011)

Nicktoons tv is the channel to have.


----------



## Callie (Nov 19, 2011)

^^^Agreed.

And Brad, All that is still on?!?!?! :O
I still remember the episode where the black kid had a massive garage sale in the studio and he ended up selling the cast of the show. He was holding a ridiculous pile of money, and someone goes up to him and asks, "Hey, I'll give you a dollar for that." And he's like "YEEES!" so he trades the pile of money for a dollar. Good times


----------



## Sable (Nov 19, 2011)

wow ...


----------



## Callie (Nov 19, 2011)

Sable said:


> wow ...



is mom upside down.


----------



## Brad (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, if you get Teen Nick, it's on every weeknight!


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 20, 2011)

So you just post here?
Does this mean I am winning/
lol


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2011)

Brad said:


> Yeah, if you get Teen Nick, it's on every weeknight!


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow.
What a shocker...kinda?


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2011)

Very much so. I refer you to the :O face pulled off by Pumbaa


----------



## Brad (Nov 20, 2011)

Huh, sorry, I missed that. I was too busy rolling on the floor laughing from Pumba's expression.


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2011)

I really need to watch the lion king again. I had to google his name, I thought it was Mufasa XD


----------



## Brad (Nov 20, 2011)

Good thing they just re-released it!


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2011)

Isn't that over though?


----------



## Chimera (Nov 20, 2011)

I love how newbies enter this thread actually talking about the topic like "ooo I'm winning"

Lion King 3D is just a way for Disney to make a quick buck by rereleasing the same movie AGAIN for like the 4th time


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2011)

This really is a random ass chat thread for the most part. It only got intense when we moved from TBT 1.0 to here.

And I only saw it when I was really small so I don't remember it at all. I may go see it in theatres,or just rent it. That would definitely be cheaper. Disney is definitely a fan of money...


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2011)

Aren't we all though?


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

Some people are fans of money, like a wind producing fan. As soon as it gets near them they blow it away XD


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2011)

Speaking of fans. Look at this thing. Isn't this just about the coolest thing you've ever I seen. I thought so anyways.


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

That is pretty awesome. I googled fans to see if I could find a better one, instead I found um, this.


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2011)

I sure am proud to live in the good ol' U.S. of A.... -.-


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep, where pizza is a vegetable and we have lovely men like him. But I think this man makes up for it:




Look at dat batman logo.


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2011)

HOLY CHESTHAIR BATMAN!


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

unrelated but equally amazing


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2011)

Me-oh my! We have to get those cakes back.


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

Would he stash them in candy land?


----------



## Brad (Nov 25, 2011)

In Candy Castle, the Candy Castle that's made of Ice Cream...


----------



## Callie (Nov 29, 2011)

Does not compute.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 20, 2011)

What?


----------



## Brad (Dec 20, 2011)

#Winning


----------



## Callie (Dec 20, 2011)

Biwinning?


----------



## Keenan (Dec 20, 2011)

Callie said:


> Biwinning?



Come on bro, I've got tiger blood


----------



## Keenan (Dec 20, 2011)

oh yeah, last!


----------



## Brad (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## acrules11 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm winning.


----------



## Brad (Dec 21, 2011)

C'mon, lets get creative!


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 22, 2011)

OK, then...


----------



## Sable (Dec 22, 2011)

Lalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I am winnnnnnnnninnngggg  Lalallalalalalalala


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 23, 2011)

Hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I am winnnnnnnnninnngggg  Hahahhahahahahahaha

*FACEPALM!*


----------



## Brad (Dec 24, 2011)

Good, good. Dance! Dance, minions, DANCE!

_PS: I'm winning._


----------



## Callie (Dec 24, 2011)

Bunny ears.


----------



## Brad (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Callie (Dec 24, 2011)

I found him when googling for bunny ears. I enjoy him very much.


----------



## Brad (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats a pretty cool picture.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

I believe I'm winning.


----------



## MasterC (Dec 25, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> I believe I'm winning.



That was close.I just found this:



Callie said:


> WE MUST SHUN THE NONBELIEVER.


----------



## Brad (Dec 25, 2011)

20 minutes till CHIRSTMAS!!!!!! DDDDDD


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

*MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP*


----------



## Callie (Dec 25, 2011)

^I approve of the above post, mainly because I say meep way too much in real life.

And now I'm currently making Christmas cards at four in the morning! The procrastinator inside me continues to live...


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm quite sure that I am winning. hehe


----------



## Joey (Dec 25, 2011)

Answer: How much does a 3DS cost first hand in euro?


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys! who plays ACCF here I'm now winning yaaay! but I don't think so for long. lolx


----------



## Joey (Dec 25, 2011)

puppychups said:


> Hey guys! who plays ACCF here I'm now winning yaaay! but I don't think so for long. lolx


 I do


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm winning now WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## Joey (Dec 25, 2011)

Time to just randome type: akhnghowhwankpeniskhgoeahlkgdickskhgoeihnobhandjobnvodakhsohedickheadhkadogh


----------



## Brad (Dec 25, 2011)

Joey said:


> Time to just randome type: akhnghowhwank*penis*khgoeahlkg*dicks*khgoeihnob*handjob*nvodakhsohe*dickhead*hkadogh



Sneaky troll, is, somewhat sneaky.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 25, 2011)

Brad said:


> Sneaky troll, is, somewhat sneaky.



Lawlz.

(For those who say lolz, Lawlz is the proper spelling.)


----------



## Callie (Dec 25, 2011)

How do you make that face?


----------



## Brad (Dec 25, 2011)

This face?



Spoiler


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 25, 2011)

@KeenanACCF

Lolz or Lawlz is not a proper word. It means Laugh Out Loud. It's like brb or btw.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 25, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> @KeenanACCF
> 
> Lolz or Lawlz is not a proper word. It means Laugh Out Loud. It's like brb or btw.



You really don't think I know that? Come on 

@Callie:  is on the list of smilies, You make it by putting rolleyes in between two colons,  but there are other ways to type it. Ex. C.C , c.c , 8-l . Only : rolleyes : (no spaces) works on TBT as far as I know.


----------



## Callie (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks!



Spoiler: @Brad


----------



## Brad (Dec 26, 2011)

What would bring her to make that face? 0.0


----------



## Callie (Dec 26, 2011)

David Letterman asked her about a film series she didn't know about.


----------



## Brad (Dec 26, 2011)

I see... I see.


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 26, 2011)

わたしわりゅさきです！


----------



## Keenan (Dec 26, 2011)

Ryusaki said:


> わたしわりゅさきです！



What language is that?


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

Ryusaki said:


> わたしわりゅさきです！



私はりゅさきです！*
The wa is a different character .




KeenanACCF said:


> What language is that?



Japanese


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

Winning!


----------



## Callie (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a cat next to my head. Just thought you should know.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm winning.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 27, 2011)

Duh, winning


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

*cough* Benn done before. *cough*

So now that means _I'm_ winning!


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

Winning


----------



## MasterC (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm winning!
[IMG]A funny gif that didn't show up[/IMG]


----------



## Keenan (Dec 27, 2011)

lawlz. That is a funny gif!


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

Winning...? ≧ 口 ≦


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

YAY! I'm winning!


----------



## Keenan (Dec 27, 2011)

win ning


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

I ma gninniw won!


----------



## Keenan (Dec 27, 2011)

nope. Chuck testa is going to win


----------



## Static (Dec 27, 2011)

Who Chuck Testa? o.o


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

Callie said:


> ^I approve of the above post, mainly because I say meep way too much in real life.
> 
> And now I'm currently making Christmas cards at four in the morning! The procrastinator inside me continues to live...



I made a christmas card for my date, but it got cancelled.

foreveraloneface.png


----------



## Static (Dec 28, 2011)

Still winning?


----------



## Keenan (Dec 28, 2011)

Static said:


> Who Chuck Testa? o.o



who doesn't know who Chuck Testa is? He is a taxidermist from Ojai Valley. He is the coolest person you will ever see!

First video is the original, the other is a remix song by Schmoyoho.



Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Dec 28, 2011)

NOPE! Its just Brad missing when Rhett and Link  used to make YouTube videos frequently....


----------



## Callie (Dec 28, 2011)

Brad said:


> *cough* Benn done before. *cough*
> 
> So now that means _I'm_ winning!



HEY YOU! Cover your mouth when you cough! Shame on you.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 28, 2011)

Callie said:


> HEY YOU! Cover your mouth when you cough! Shame on you.



Way to tell him Callie!


----------



## Brad (Dec 28, 2011)

Callie said:


> HEY YOU! Cover your mouth when you cough! Shame on you.



Make me.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm winning, now, Anyways, I had no idea who Chuck Testa was, either. A lot of people don't know him.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 28, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> I'm winning, now, Anyways, I had no idea who Chuck Testa was, either. A lot of people don't know him.



Tell that to the 10 million people who have see the video.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2011)

Brad said:


> Make me.



Either cover your mouth or your mouth comes off.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

Call me for a good time (;


----------



## Brad (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, what are we gonna do? I hope we play board games. I always have a good time playing Monopoly.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm having an orgy at my house


----------



## Brad (Dec 29, 2011)

Ummmm..... I just..... I dont even........ I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

NO YOU WONT MATE.
WE'RE HAVING THIS ORGY.
END OF STORY.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Um... OK. Well, I'm winning anyways.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> NO YOU WONT MATE.
> WE'RE HAVING THIS ORGY.
> END OF STORY.



I was looking at this post for 5 minutes and I still don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Joey (Dec 29, 2011)

lol !! I'm winning  xx


----------



## Keenan (Dec 29, 2011)

no. i r.


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 29, 2011)

Neither are you!


----------



## Keenan (Dec 29, 2011)

winning until someone posts something after me...


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, the until part just happened.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 29, 2011)

But what you didn't know is... I wanted you to post so I could post after you and continue winning!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHahahaha...haha...ha...meh


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> I was looking at this post for 5 minutes and I still don't know what to make of it.


posting yes would be a good response.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 29, 2011)

I put down my honest opinion. I had no idea what to make of that post.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I'm winning.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 29, 2011)

winning


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

You're not winning anymore.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2011)

It's really irit and annoying it just being

Member: I'm winning
Member: not anymore, i'm winning
Member: i'm winning now
Member: winning
Member: i'm winning
Member: winning



KeenanACCF said:


> I put down my honest opinion. I had no idea what to make of that post.



I am upset



NOW ENOUGH WITH THE STUPID "I'M WINNING" ****


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Are trying to be a pokemon or something? I don't play any of the games, but I know what a Bidoof is. Don't worry, I'm kidding. Anyways, I doubt anyone can be bothered talking about something or uploading pictures.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 30, 2011)

yo gane


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 30, 2011)

*Wondering when will this ever end*


----------



## Joe. (Dec 30, 2011)

Clock


----------



## Keenan (Dec 30, 2011)

Ryusaki said:


> *Wondering when will this ever end*



Will this ever end? Its been gong on for almost a year.


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 30, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> Will this ever end? Its been gong on for almost a year.


Everything had to end sometime.


----------



## Joey (Dec 30, 2011)

Keenanaccf


----------



## Brad (Dec 30, 2011)

Ryusaki said:


> Everything had to end sometime.



The last one ended earlier this year. When we moved to this forum. So. Not for a while.


----------



## Joey (Dec 30, 2011)

How old are you brad?


----------



## Brad (Dec 30, 2011)

......Why? 0.o


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## acrules11 (Dec 30, 2011)

OK...that's really random...


----------



## Keenan (Dec 30, 2011)

Whats wrong with pedobear?


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2011)

Nothing. Ily pedobear


----------



## Keenan (Dec 30, 2011)

0,o
---


----------



## Callie (Dec 31, 2011)

My friend actually put Pedobear as his facebook status. He thought it was just a normal bear...


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd lol if someone did that. SO WHO WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT MY BESTIES AUTO CORRECTS? some are hilarious.

I'll type them up anyway.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd lol if someone did that. SO WHO WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT MY BESTIES AUTO CORRECTS? some are hilarious.

I'll post them anyway.



Spoiler: may contain offensive language haha


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't care what the bear is, I just think it's random. Anyways, is this going to end soon?


----------



## 22spike20 (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Joey (Dec 31, 2011)

Just wondering


----------



## Keenan (Dec 31, 2011)

Just wondering... Full sentences please, Joey.


----------



## acrules11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Many people don't write full sentences anymore. It probably happened when people started texting and used 'brb', 'btw','lol' and other things. Anyways, Y U no help in Japan isn't a proper sentence, either.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 1, 2012)

acrules11 said:


> Many people don't write full sentences anymore. It probably happened when people started texting and used 'brb', 'btw','lol' and other things. Anyways, Y U no help in Japan isn't a proper sentence, either.



Thank you for the english lesson. 



Spoiler: acrules11


----------



## Brad (Jan 1, 2012)

rounded square root of my age: 3.74165739


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2012)

acrules11 said:


> Many people don't write full sentences anymore. It probably happened when people started texting and used 'brb', 'btw','lol' and other things. Anyways, Y U no help in Japan isn't a proper sentence, either.



But at least with those the idea you are trying to express is clear. If you just say "just wondering" without any context, your idea is not clear. You're just wondering what? We don't know, because we weren't told.


----------



## Brad (Jan 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> But at least with those the idea you are trying to express is clear. If you just say "just wondering" without any context, your idea is not clear. You're just wondering what? We don't know, because we weren't told.



I think he was referring to when he asked about how old I was, then I replied with, why?


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> I think he was referring to when he asked about how old I was, then I replied with, why?



Oh, well then, this is um, err


Spoiler: uuuh


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2012)

WELL.
JAKE IS MAD.
I NEED TO HAVE A HIGHER VOICE SO I CAN HIT THE HIGH NOTES WHEN I SING.
seriously, I try 24/7, i'm driving my car and I try hit them, I'm in the mall and I try to hit them. I swear people think i'm a dickhead.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> WELL.
> JAKE IS MAD.
> I NEED TO HAVE A HIGHER VOICE SO I CAN HIT THE HIGH NOTES WHEN I SING.
> seriously, I try 24/7,* i'm driving my car and I try hit them, I'm in the mall and I try to hit them.* I swear people think i'm a dickhead.



Out of context, that sounds like you're a murderer...maybe you are..?


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2012)

No need for a maybe, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Ryusaki (Jan 2, 2012)

I am winning for this moment in time!


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 2, 2012)

ポケモン


----------



## Keenan (Jan 2, 2012)

hva??


----------



## Brad (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, speak american.....



Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (Jan 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hey, speak american.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Trololololololololololol


----------



## Callie (Jan 3, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Trololololololololololol


----------



## Keenan (Jan 3, 2012)

Callie said:


>


----------



## Callie (Jan 4, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


>


----------



## Keenan (Jan 4, 2012)

u sure?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 4, 2012)

god damn double posts!


----------



## Callie (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 4, 2012)

You have a comeback for everything Callie.


----------



## Callie (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 5, 2012)

Callie said:


>


----------



## Brad (Jan 6, 2012)

So at your wedding, do you want doves... or, something else?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Brad said:


> So at your wedding, do you want doves... or, something else?



A cake is sufficient, thanks Brad.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't get the game but I have the last post now!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> I don't get the game but I have the last post now!



what's hard to understand? The last post wins, which happens to be mine!


----------



## Brad (Jan 7, 2012)

Not any more. :3


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you sure?


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

Not anymore, but now I have the last post!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope!



Spoiler











I am.


----------



## Callie (Jan 8, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not too many people I know know who chuck testa is. It's quite sad D:


----------



## Brad (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler:  lol Look at what I made! :D


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Out of context, that sounds like you're a murderer...maybe you are..?


what of it?

funniest kids ever;


----------



## Keenan (Jan 8, 2012)

Callie said:


> Not too many people I know know who chuck testa is. It's quite sad D:



I disapprove of not knowing who Chuck Testa is. He is a hero to taxidermists everywhere.



Brad said:


> Spoiler:  lol Look at what I made! :D



Brad, you got my hopes up, I was excited to see what you had made. What a cruel joke. (jk)


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm winning


----------



## Keenan (Jan 8, 2012)

u meen lozing? Cuz im wining.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, I have enough of this! But i'm winning!


----------



## Brad (Jan 8, 2012)

Not long.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> Not long.





Spoiler: ...


----------



## Brad (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 8, 2012)

Brad said:


>



I like that pelican.


----------



## Brad (Jan 8, 2012)

I pelican't look at a pelican and take it seriously.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what of it?
> 
> funniest kids ever;



more of our humor;


----------



## Keenan (Jan 9, 2012)

Brad said:


> I pelican't look at a pelican and take it seriously.



I appreciate your witty remarks.


----------



## Brad (Jan 9, 2012)

Pelicans are actually really mean...


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2012)

Fun fact: When I was a wee young lass toucans were my favorite animals.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> Fun fact: When I was a wee young lass toucans were my favorite animals.



When I was I wee young lad, rocks were my favorite animals. Then I realized that rocks aren't animals. They are rocks.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 10, 2012)

Now I feel bad for segregating rocks.

I'm going to go adopt a few right now.


----------



## Brad (Jan 10, 2012)

They don't need your pity!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 10, 2012)

They don't need my pity, but I need them. I now realize I am lost without my pet rock, sausage.


----------



## Callie (Jan 10, 2012)

Sausage is not yours, you are his.


----------



## Brad (Jan 10, 2012)

Rocks are people, not objects.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> When I was I wee young lad, rocks were my favorite animals. Then I realized that rocks aren't animals. They are rocks.



i luv u


----------



## Callie (Jan 10, 2012)

We should all be grateful the rocks don't enslave us all.


----------



## Brad (Jan 10, 2012)

I for one welcome our new rock overlords.


----------



## Callie (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm good with rocks ruling, but I'd prefer not to become a slave...


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2012)

------------------------------------------









Spoiler: Bad language, open at own risk


----------



## Keenan (Jan 11, 2012)

Callie said:


> I'm good with rocks ruling, but I'd prefer not to become a slave...



Being a slave doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Brad (Jan 11, 2012)

Trust me, it's not.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 11, 2012)

Brad said:


> Trust me, it's not.



You've had experience?


----------



## Brad (Jan 11, 2012)

Loads.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2012)

WHY DOES NOBODY RESPOND TO MY FB CONVERSATIONS ):


----------



## Brad (Jan 12, 2012)

idk D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 12, 2012)

Jake, you look like one of the bass players in my high school's band.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 12, 2012)

nevar posted in hear befeor.  *Don't try to correct my typos, pl0x.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 12, 2012)

Winning.


----------



## Brad (Jan 12, 2012)

Deja Vu.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Jake, you look like one of the bass players in my high school's band.


what can I say?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what can I say?



Idk, what *can* you say? (rhyme master!)


----------



## Callie (Jan 13, 2012)

Technically it should be type.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2012)

***** please


----------



## Brad (Jan 14, 2012)

I just played in my school band.


----------



## Callie (Jan 14, 2012)

What instrument?


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Joey (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm Winning


----------



## Brad (Jan 14, 2012)

Callie said:


> What instrument?



Well, I play Flute.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Well, I play Flute.


----------



## Callie (Jan 14, 2012)

Bidoof, funny thing about that song. Until last year, I thought the lyric was "Summer lovin had me a lass", not blast.

And Brad, how did the venue contain your muscles and fire?


----------



## Brad (Jan 14, 2012)

You mean the muscles I don't have, and the fire I'm afraid I'll burn myself on? Then yeah.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2012)

Callie said:


> Bidoof, funny thing about that song. Until last year, I thought the lyric was "Summer lovin had me a lass", not blast.
> 
> And Brad, how did the venue contain your muscles and fire?


lol. I always thought it was "We stayed up, 'til 10 O'clock" and I was like wtf that's not even late, but I googled the lyrics and it says "we stayed out" not up haha it was awkies


----------



## Brad (Jan 15, 2012)

It might snow tonight!  I'm so excited.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2012)

Bidoof doesn't give a ****


----------



## Brad (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> It might snow tonight!  I'm so excited.



I really hope it snows soon! Winter sucks if it is freezing but there is no snow.


----------



## Brad (Jan 15, 2012)

It snowed.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> It snowed.



Nice! How much?

It hasn't snowed here yet.


----------



## Brad (Jan 15, 2012)

Not too much at all. Its already all gone.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> Not too much at all. Its already all gone.



BOO.  This winter is lame so far.


----------



## Callie (Jan 16, 2012)

It snowed for 5 minutes, then stopped D:


----------



## Brad (Jan 16, 2012)

But its back and now there's snow everywhere.


----------



## Callie (Jan 16, 2012)

We still have none D:


----------



## Keenan (Jan 16, 2012)

Callie said:


> We still have none D:



We don't have any either. It's below freezing and windy, can't we at least get some snow?


----------



## Callie (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 17, 2012)

Callie said:


>



It hailed yesterday night, close enough.


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2012)

You can't make a hail man.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> You can't make a hail man.



Kwestion mrk?


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2012)

If you can't make a man out of it, it isn't snow.


----------



## Brad (Jan 17, 2012)

Its supposed to know like 5-7 inches which is a lot for where I live. Where it never snows. I hope it does, because that would mean no school!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> If you can't make a man out of it, it isn't snow.



I didn't think that one through very much. It didn't matter though, there was barely a dusting and it's all gone now...



Brad said:


> Its supposed to know like 5-7 inches which is a lot for where I live. Where it never snows. I hope it does, because that would mean no school!



We might get something on Saturday, but it will probably just be rain.


----------



## Brad (Jan 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> If you can't make a man out of it, it isn't snow.


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2012)

Brad said:


>



I was hoping someone would do that.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 17, 2012)

Brad said:


>



Funny and inspiring. Very nice.


----------



## Brad (Jan 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> I was hoping someone would do that.



It's not easy, but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> Its supposed to know like 5-7 inches which is a lot for where I live. Where it never snows. I hope it does, because that would mean no school!



so brad, any snow? Or just more disapointment?


----------



## Brad (Jan 18, 2012)

Just more disappointment.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> Just more disappointment.



oh well. me too.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

yup, defs gonna snow;


----------



## Keenan (Jan 19, 2012)

30% chance of snow tonight!


----------



## Callie (Jan 19, 2012)

It might snow!


----------



## Brad (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys, if it snows where you are.... Ima come to you're houses and melt all the snow outside.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

BUT I WANT SNOW


----------



## Brad (Jan 19, 2012)

Not you Bidoof. you're an excpetion to my new tyrannical snow genocide.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

if you came here, you'd probably die from the heat as soon as you land.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 20, 2012)

no snow last night, but there might be some tomorrow!


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2012)

No snow...
ever.


----------



## Brad (Jan 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> if you came here, you'd probably die from the heat as soon as you land.



I went to Vegas, once. Hottest I've ever been. Ever. EVER. *EVER*.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> I went to Vegas, once. Hottest I've ever been. Ever. EVER. *EVER*.



then you've never been here


----------



## Callie (Jan 20, 2012)

We were supposed to get snow but we didn't. The Weather Channel lies D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

Me living in the middle of the desert were suppose to get snow too, weather channel lies >>


----------



## Brad (Jan 21, 2012)

Now you know my pain.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 21, 2012)

WE GOT SNOW!!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

I WANT SNOW IN THE DESERT!!!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I WANT SNOW IN THE DESERT!!!



NO SNOW FOR YOU BIDOOF!


----------



## Deku Scrub (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm suprised this thread didn't die


----------



## Brad (Jan 21, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> WE GOT SNOW!!!



Better watch out.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> Better watch out.



And why is that?


----------



## Brad (Jan 21, 2012)

Your snow. I'm gonna melt it.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> Your snow. I'm gonna melt it.



My snow is under video surveillance. I'd like to see you try.


----------



## Brad (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll cut the line.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 21, 2012)

*buuurrrrpp*


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

I JUST WANT SNOW


----------



## Keenan (Jan 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I JUST WANT SNOW



Snow is great when you look outside your window in the morning and see everything perfectly coated in a blanket of pure, untouched snow...But then you have to shovel and it gets all dirty and slushy, it's not always worth it in the long run.
It is fun to snowboard though! (Even thought I got hurt snowboarding last night. )


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

COME AT ME BRO!!


----------



## Brad (Jan 21, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> It is fun to snowboard though! (Even thought I got hurt snowboarding last night. )



Karma.....


----------



## Keenan (Jan 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> Karma.....



Hardly Karma, I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. (I got hit head on by a skier who was going full speed)


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

I WANT GLEE, I WANT QUINN SOLO!!!


----------



## Callie (Jan 21, 2012)

Deku Scrub said:


> I'm suprised this thread didn't die



Dude, we're gamers; we never leave the basement.

At any rate, WE GOT SNOW!  It was only two inches though, but still!


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

Callie said:


> Dude, we're gamers; we never leave the basement.
> 
> At any rate, WE GOT SNOW!  It was only two inches though, but still!



I WANT QUINN SOLO *****


----------



## Shiny Star (Jan 22, 2012)

Who is this old lady meant to be?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> WE GOT SNOW!  It was only two inches though, but still!



Same!


----------



## Brad (Jan 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> Dude, we're gamers; we never leave the basement.



Woo! *highfive*


----------



## Callie (Jan 22, 2012)

High tens all around.

And on an even happier note, I met Allan Rickman and Jerry O'Connell today! And I got Allan's autograph


----------



## Keenan (Jan 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> I met Allan Rickman and Jerry O'Connell today! And I got Allan's autograph


----------



## Brad (Jan 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> And on an even happier note, I met Allan Rickman and Jerry O'Connell today! And I got Allan's autograph



Woo! *highfive*


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2012)

***** GIVE ME A SOLO


----------



## Callie (Jan 22, 2012)

Brad said:


> Woo! *highfive*



Twas awesome. My friend nearly fainted though


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys it's alright she gets a solo in the Michael Jackson episode 






NOW THEY NEED TO GIVE TINA A SOLO!!!

BUT SHE GETS A DUET WITH MIKE APPARENTLY IN THE VALENTINES DAY EPISODE SO IT'S ALRIGHT


----------



## Brad (Jan 23, 2012)

Bidoof, may I ask what it is that you are talking about, with solos and all. Is this a show, or are you talking about the cups? What? Tell me! Tell me!


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe it's on glee? I've only seen one episode though, so I might be dead wrong...


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

Callie said:


> I believe it's on glee? I've only seen one episode though, so I might be dead wrong...









Yay I love you, Tina and Quinn never get solos :'(

@Brad:


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

Lawlz.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys, best show ever; I've watched 8 episodes today;
- Pilot (uncut version had never watched it until today!)
- The Power of Madonna
- Audition
- Funeral
- I am Unicorn
- Asian F
- Pot O' Gold
- Yes/No

Ahh I just want it to be the 31st/1st already (airs in America on the 31st but in Australian time it's th first) I want Michael Jackson tribute, I want Santana and Sebastian duet, Quinn solo and Blaine to finally get slushied and have an allergic reaction so he doesn't appear in the Ricky Martin or Valentine's day episode


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

A lot of my friends bash me for not watching glee. But in general I just don't watch TV. The only thing I really keep up with is certain shows on the Food Network.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

Callie said:


> A lot of my friends bash me for not watching glee. But in general I just don't watch TV. The only thing I really keep up with is certain shows on the Food Network.



Same with me, I love food network, NEVER going to watch Glee. I'm too obsessed with my laptop to watch tv.

I'm sorry chef Callie, you have been chopped.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

Callie said:


> A lot of my friends bash me for not watching glee. But in general I just don't watch TV. The only thing I really keep up with is certain shows on the Food Network.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> NEVER going to watch Glee.





Bidoof said:


>



*Rethinks decision


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> *Rethinks decision



She won too haha.

Anyway, SOME KID HACKED SOMEONE AND LEAKED SONGS FROM THE MICHAEL JACKSON EPISODE (Bad and Wanna be Startin' something)
THEY ALSO FOUND OUT THEY'RE DOING DISNEY AND TINA GETS NO SOLO 






^^ FU RIB!!

also apparently Tina and Mike break up ):


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> She won too haha.
> 
> Anyway, SOME KID HACKED SOMEONE AND LEAKED SONGS FROM THE MICHAEL JACKSON EPISODE (Bad and Wanna be Startin' something)
> THEY ALSO FOUND OUT THEY'RE DOING DISNEY AND TINA GETS NO SOLO
> ...


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Same with me, I love food network, NEVER going to watch Glee. I'm too obsessed with my laptop to watch tv.
> 
> I'm sorry chef Callie, you have been chopped.



D:, so much I could have done with that money. Nonetheless, it's been an honor competing with theses great chefs, and I'm glad I had the opportunity.

Have you watched the Worst Cooks in America? The newest season starts soon.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


>



I know




yeah *****


----------



## Brad (Jan 23, 2012)

I rarely ever watch TV. But the only things I do watch are things on 90's Are All That, or American Dad, Family Guy, South Park, etc.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> I rarely ever watch TV. But the only things I do watch are things on 90's Are All That, or American Dad, Family Guy, South Park, etc.



ADD GLEE TO THAT LIST NOW!!


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

I watch Shark Tank, but I missed the season premier


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

Callie said:


> I watch Shark Tank, but I missed the season premier




start watching glee




You get to see 8 month pregnant ladies dancing




_________________________________________________


























See what you miss!! KIDS IN WHEEL CHAIRS GOING INTO POOLS!!! [size=-100]oh and read across not down[/size]


----------



## Brad (Jan 24, 2012)

So, they preformed an unrehearsed musical number at a pool party. Seems legit.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 24, 2012)

Callie said:


> D:, so much I could have done with that money. Nonetheless, it's been an honor competing with theses great chefs, and I'm glad I had the opportunity.
> 
> Have you watched the Worst Cooks in America? The newest season starts soon.



I have watched worst cooks in america, it's pretty funny. I'm looking forward to the new season!



Brad said:


> I rarely ever watch TV. But the only things I do watch are things on 90's Are All That, or American Dad, Family Guy, South Park, etc.



I watch American Dad, Family Guy, South Park and a few others pretty often. I've seen every episode of South Park.



Brad said:


> Your snow. I'm gonna melt it.



Cancel your flight Brad, the snow has melted. It was 50 degrees today, it had no chance.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2012)

Brad said:


> So, they preformed an unrehearsed musical number at a pool party. Seems legit.



NO YOU IDIOT, THEY PERFORMED A NUMBER IN A POOL FOR A PROPOSAL!!!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> NO YOU IDIOT, THEY PERFORMED A NUMBER IN A POOL FOR A PROPOSAL!!!



0:16 Man or Woman?


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2012)

WOMEN YOU IDIOT

BUT YAY YOU WATCHED IT <3


----------



## Keenan (Jan 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> WOMEN YOU IDIOT
> 
> BUT YAY YOU WATCHED IT <3



You do know I was kidding.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> You do know I was kidding.



about watching it or asking if it was a man or women?

YOU BETTER HAVE WATCHED IT


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

Science pun time! Is donating your blood a positive thing, or can it b negative?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> about watching it or asking if it was a man or women?
> YOU BETTER HAVE WATCHED IT



I watched it, I was kidding about the manwoman.



Callie said:


> Science pun time! Is donating your blood a positive thing, or can it b negative?


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> I watched it, I was kidding about the manwoman.



I'd make another science joke, but all the good ones Argon.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 25, 2012)

Callie said:


> I'd make another science joke, but all the good ones Argon.



Q: Why do chemists call helium, curium and barium the medical elements?
A: Because if you can't helium or curium, you barium!


----------



## Brad (Jan 25, 2012)

A neutron walks into a bar and asked, "How much for a beer?" The bartender goes, "For you? No charge."


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

A policeman is in a bar, then he walks out and the bartender says "See you copper"


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

There was a librarian who loved books, He came into to the library everyday, people called him " Booker "... Ahh i couldn't help myself!




btw i love all your jokes! they're killing me!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> There was a librarian who loved books, He came into to the library everyday, people called him " Booker "... Ahh i couldn't help myself!
> 
> btw i love all your jokes! they're killing me!



i'm glad someone else shares my sense of humor.


----------



## Brad (Jan 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> btw i love all your jokes! they're killing me!



I'll be here all week.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 26, 2012)

how the weather?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yay



I'm glad I don't go to that school.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> I'm glad I don't go to that school.



Best school ever!!

AHH ONLY 5 DAYS LEFT


----------



## rafren (Jan 27, 2012)

WHEN IN THE WORLD WILL I WIN


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Best school ever!!
> 
> AHH ONLY 5 DAYS LEFT



Left until... the last post wins?


----------



## Callie (Jan 27, 2012)

rafren said:


> WHEN IN THE WORLD WILL I WIN



WHEN YOU STOP DYING.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Left until... the last post wins?











WE WE WE SO EXCITED, WE SO EXCITED.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> WE WE WE SO EXCITED, WE SO EXCITED.



I can't tell if you answered my question...

The chello guys rocked.


----------



## rafren (Jan 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> WHEN YOU STOP DYING.



you see my friend, i am merely a figment of your imagination


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> I can't tell if you answered my question...
> 
> The chello guys rocked.



They so sexy;

and lol at 35 seconds;


----------



## Callie (Jan 27, 2012)

rafren said:


> you see my friend, i am merely a figment of your imagination



But when I imagine you're there, you are aren't. AM I GOING INSANE? MY IMAGINATION BROKE D:


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> MY IMAGINATION BROKE D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


>


Just ignore me next time ):<







^^ She got a solo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFwEllGBqL4&feature=player_embedded



Spoiler: probably best thing I've ever seen








[size=+6]*GOTTA MAKE MY MIND UP, WHICH SEAT CAN I TAKE?*[/SIZE]


----------



## Brad (Jan 28, 2012)

The voices are telling me to kill you all. But my therapist says I shouldn't listen to them.


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2012)

MY THERAPIST SAYS TO SPREAD THE GLEE LOVE ON TBT BUT ALL YOU **** ARE IGNORING ME!!


----------



## Brad (Jan 28, 2012)

Well. I'm just wondering. Do they have any original songs on that show.


----------



## Kip (Jan 28, 2012)

Ugh i hate glee


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> Well. I'm just wondering. Do they have any original songs on that show.



I think they've got 14.


----------



## Kip (Jan 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think they've got 14.



Wait, are you a glee fan? e_e


----------



## Brad (Jan 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think they've got 14.



Show started in '09. Why haven't they made more?


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2012)

Brad said:


> Show started in '09. Why haven't they made more?



They only started like episode 16 of season 2, which aired March 15 last year, and it had 6 original songs (although in episode 14, they had an original song, but they didn't record it, they just performed it live on the show)
Then during the Fleetwood Mac "Rumors" tribute, they had recorded 2 original songs, but only ended up using one in the episode, but released them both anyway.
then during the season finale of season 2, they had 3 original songs.
then when the released last years Christmas album (which came out in november) it had 2 original songs, but they only used one on the show.

so yeah 14;
(Season 2)
My Headband
Only Child
Trouty Mouth
Big Ass Heart
Hell to the no
Pretending
Loser like me
Nice to meet you have I slept with you
It's 10am I'm drunk
As long as you're there
Pretending
Light up the world
(Season 3)
Extraordinary Merry Christmas
Christmas eve with you

Yes, I know every song because I am that obsessed

@Kip: Uh, yeah. My ipod literally has every song they've done, which is more than 300. There's about 350 there


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


>



My imagination is that rainbow D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2012)

***** WE'RE TALKING ABOUT GLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ***** WE'RE TALKING ABOUT GLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Compramise:


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2012)

Callie said:


> Compramise:



That was the song from the Season 1 finale,

AND THAT ***** STOPPED WEMMA
BUT THEN SHE MADE WEMMA HAPPEN


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2012)

ALL I KNOW IS THAT PHOTO INVOLVED GLEE AND RAINBOWS. HERE'S ANOTHER:


----------



## Keenan (Jan 29, 2012)

Callie said:


>


----------



## Brad (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 29, 2012)

Brad said:


>


----------



## Brad (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 29, 2012)

Brad said:


>


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


>


----------



## Brad (Jan 29, 2012)

Callie said:


>



did you take that? I've been looking for my van everywhere. D:


----------



## Keenan (Jan 29, 2012)

Brad said:


> did you take that? I've been looking for my van everywhere. D:


----------



## Brad (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jan 29, 2012)

Brad said:


>


----------



## Brad (Jan 30, 2012)

Smosh is cool.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2012)

Callie said:


> ALL I KNOW IS THAT PHOTO INVOLVED GLEE AND RAINBOWS. HERE'S ANOTHER:



YAY






OMG DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS?

LESBIAN KISSES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^ ROFL!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> Smosh is cool.







I agree, they are hilarious.



Bidoof said:


> OMG DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS?
> 
> LESBIAN KISSES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Jan 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> did you take that? I've been looking for my van everywhere. D:



Um, sorry about that. Mine broke down. Here's some candy to make up for it though


----------



## Keenan (Jan 30, 2012)

Callie said:


> Um, sorry about that. Mine broke down. Here's some candy to make up for it though








I Nom your candy Brad.


----------



## Brad (Jan 30, 2012)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!








It's too late. There is nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Brad (Jan 30, 2012)

Too much bandwith usage.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> Too much bandwith usage.



Edited.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2012)

Kip said:


> ^^^ ROFL!



not funny


----------



## Brad (Jan 30, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Edited.


Good. Don't let it happen again. Watchin' you, BOY!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> Good. Don't let it happen again. Watchin' you, BOY!








and I'm watching you right back.


----------



## Callie (Jan 30, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> and I'm watching you right back.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2012)

Glee tomorrow, so this thread will be spammed with videos of Quinn's solo and gifs, enjoy


----------



## Brad (Jan 31, 2012)

Callie said:


>



It looked like my cursor was over this picture, so when I  moved my mouse, but it didn't, I was like, "Duh Eff?"


----------



## Thunder (Jan 31, 2012)

Brad said:


> It looked like my cursor was over this picture, so when I  moved my mouse, but it didn't, I was like, "Duh Eff?"



Aw dammit, that got me, too.


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Aw dammit, that got me, too.



I didn't even notice this until now.


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> not funny



Yes, very funny, well to me at least!


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2012)

PUTLOCKER WONT WORK SO I HAVE TO WAIT FOR AGES TO WATCH GLEE!! AHHH

I'VE BEEN HOME 3 HOURS AND I STILL HAVEN'T WATCHED IT AHHHH!!!


----------



## Callie (Feb 1, 2012)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That was most definitely planned. Yep. Without a doubt.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2012)

Callie said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That was most definitely planned. Yep. Without a doubt.



FU WATCHING IT IN LIKE 5 MINUTES


IT FROZE RIGHT WHEN QUINN'S SOLO WAS ABOUT TO START


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> FU WATCHING IT IN LIKE 5 MINUTES
> 
> 
> IT FROZE RIGHT WHEN QUINN'S SOLO WAS ABOUT TO START



Ugh i hate when that happens. I wait for it to load, i play it when its done loading, it either freezes or just stops...


----------



## Keenan (Feb 1, 2012)

Kip said:


> Ugh i hate when that happens. I wait for it to load, i play it when its done loading, it either freezes or just stops...



I hate when that happens. My new laptop is still running well though, it hasn't been much of a problem yet.


----------



## Brad (Feb 1, 2012)

Testing posting on mah new phone. :/


----------



## Keenan (Feb 1, 2012)

Brad said:


> Testing posting on mah new phone. :/



Kewl. what phone?


----------



## Mark (Feb 1, 2012)

I win!


----------



## Keenan (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope... (you know what comes next)


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH






WATCH IT!!!



Spoiler: aww **** he's dead


----------



## Kip (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^Lol


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2012)

Kip said:


> ^^^Lol


HE DEAD!!!
HE DEAD!!!
HE DIED!!!

AHHHHHHHHH

BUT QUINN GOT A SOLO SO I DON'T CARE!!


----------



## Keenan (Feb 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> BUT QUINN GOT A SOLO SO I DON'T CARE!!



Congrats on your solo Quinn.


----------



## Brad (Feb 2, 2012)

I got teh iPhone 4. Theres a shock.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> I got teh iPhone 4. Theres a shock.



the real shock is that you spelled a three letter word wrong. Lol.


----------



## Brad (Feb 3, 2012)

The even bigger shock is that I ment to.


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Congrats on your solo Quinn.



yay ily <3

she is suppose to be getting a boyfriend soon 

I SHIP QUINNDEPENDENCE 

also for anyone wanting to know what happened;



Spoiler: HERE'S WHAT YOU MISSED ON GLEE (just read it for the lolz)


----------



## Brad (Feb 3, 2012)

That show seems confusing....


----------



## TOMO NOOKS (Feb 3, 2012)

i win


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> That show seems confusing....




IT ISN'T CONFUSING.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't understand. This seems like a spam thread.


----------



## Brad (Feb 3, 2012)

No, its a game. See, I'm winning! Hehe. Yeah. A game. Well, you best be on your way and we hope you have a good trip home.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> No, its a game. See, I'm winning! Hehe. Yeah. A game.



'Nother game 'Nother game 'Nother game 'Nother game.


----------



## Brad (Feb 4, 2012)

I like cereal.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> I like cereal.



Si, and I like Potatoes.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 4, 2012)

It'll be Froot Loop time around 9:00 PM here.


----------



## Brad (Feb 5, 2012)

Ya' know, it's not easy herding seagulls through a walrus farm.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG I AM SO EXCITED FOR TUESDAY!! 

I'm gonna be so hood.
breaking into the store rooms of the mall

lol jks, I've always wanted to see whats out the back, so I'm borrowing my friends work uniform (since they don't arrest you if you have a uniform) and I'm gonna walk out the back and explore, and see what they have there,  I'M GONNA BE IN A KFC UNIFORM!!!


AWWW;


----------



## Brad (Feb 5, 2012)

GET ALL METAL GEAR UP IN 'DERE.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

I met elmify yesterday! And went to an awkward nerdfighter gathering since everyone knew each other, except for me. But we all listened to our iPods and danced so to people passing by it looked like we were dancing to nothing. Twas fun!


----------



## Keenan (Feb 5, 2012)

Callie said:


> I met elmify yesterday! And went to an awkward nerdfighter gathering since everyone knew each other, except for me. But we all listened to our iPods and danced so to people passing by it looked like we were dancing to nothing. Twas fun!



Did you get a slow motion high five?


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Did you get a slow motion high five?



I forgot to ask, but I did get a sock nugget and a hug from her. And everyone there (which was like 15ish people) all screamed no frodo, which I got on tape.


----------



## Brad (Feb 5, 2012)

You guys have exciting lives. My life consists of


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

^^Honestly that is most of my life. Typical day for me includes school, youtube, tumblr and then some homework. I spend so much time on youtube that I haven't gotten the chance to play video games in a while D:


----------



## Keenan (Feb 5, 2012)

Callie said:


> ^^Honestly that is most of my life. Typical day for me includes school, youtube, tumblr and then some homework. I spend so much time on youtube that I haven't gotten the chance to play video games in a while D:



Same, no tumblr though. I've been going on ooVoo recently with my friends.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

What's ooVoo?


----------



## Keenan (Feb 5, 2012)

Callie said:


> What's ooVoo?



Very similar to Skype, you can video chat with up to 12 people.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds nice. I was into google+ hang outs for awhile where I would chat with 3 other people, but then we just stopped.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2012)

BEING  KFC SPY TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

GOOD LUCK MINE FROID.

In unrelated news: I seriously need to stop procrastinating.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 6, 2012)

Callie said:


> In unrelated news: I seriously need to stop procrastinating.



Same.


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Feb 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>



Bidoof, Y U NO post anything?


----------



## Callie (Feb 7, 2012)

In even less related news: my english teacher did a cheer for the KKK today.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 7, 2012)

In the words of Bo Burnham, "Are you a Mexican? Because you seem confused. *Que Que Que*?"



Callie said:


> In even less related news: my english teacher did a cheer for the *KKK* today.



Elaborate?


----------



## Brad (Feb 7, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> In the words of Bo Burnham, "Are you a Mexican? Because you seem confused. *Que Que Que*?"\



I'm actually listening to him on Pandora right now. 0.0



Callie said:


> In even less related news: my english teacher did a cheer for the KKK today.



I'm guessing this sound bad because its out of context. Please tell me it is.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2012)

GLEE EPISODE NEEDS WATCHING!!! EXCITING.






^ so excited!!


----------



## Keenan (Feb 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'm actually listening to him on Pandora right now. 0.0



I feel Bo Burnham is a genius. After listening to his songs for months, I am still finding double, and even triple, meanings in his songs. (My friend just pointed out this to me, from Bo Fo Sho-I shocked Sherlock. What, son? (watson) (watt, son?) and from words words words- a boy, a girl, a middle aged *****, bo talks (botox) in the third person. Very creative and funny.
I have memorized Oh Bo, Words words words and a few others, but I like them all. I really wish he would do more though, he reached his peak and has basically stopped.

Me and my friend turn some heads when we randomly say a lyric and end up reciting the whole song back and fourth.


----------



## Brad (Feb 8, 2012)

On that station I get Bo, Tosh, and this guy named Jim Gaffigan that I really like.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> On that station I get Bo, Tosh, and this guy named Jim Gaffigan that I really like.



On my Pandora station I get Bo, Tosh, The Lonely Island, Stephen Lynch, Flight of the Concords, Ruka Ruka Ali and a couple of others.


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2012)

SO GUYZZ, THIS IS WHAT YOU MISSED ON GLEE;



Spoiler: Santana was not impressed













Spoiler: Then she shaked her maracas.. she was bored













Spoiler: Then she was like "No ****s given"













Spoiler: Then she tried to hit on the cheerleading coach













Spoiler: Then she was like "da eff"
















Spoiler: Then her girl friend dressed up as a bull and started dancing on the stage













Spoiler: Then she got her back my dancing "awfully close" with Ricky Martin
















Spoiler: Then she just turned into a *****






















Spoiler: Then her daughter was like "fu mommy"
















Spoiler: THEN THERE WAS A GLEE CLUB SCANDAL














*THE END*​


----------



## Callie (Feb 11, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'm actually listening to him on Pandora right now. 0.0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this sound bad because its out of context. Please tell me it is.



In my English class we were reading the Bible (treating at as fiction) and we were talking about Virgin Mary?and how maybe she wasn't really a virgin, and they turned the story of a knocked up single mom into this whole big miracle. Then she did a cheer for Mary, and somehow that lead to the KKK...


----------



## Keenan (Feb 11, 2012)

Callie said:


> In my English class we were reading the Bible (treating at as fiction) and we were talking about Virgin Mary—and how maybe she wasn't really a virgin, and they turned the story of a knocked up single mom into this whole big miracle. Then she did a cheer for Mary, and somehow that lead to the KKK...



The Bible is fiction.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2012)

Callie said:


> In my English class we were reading the Bible (treating at as fiction) and we were talking about Virgin Mary—and how maybe she wasn't really a virgin, and they turned the story of a knocked up single mom into this whole big miracle. Then she did a cheer for Mary, and somehow that lead to the KKK...



In my English class, my fat tubber English teacher hates me, and he made me read some book. And I chose Standard English (the easiest) but for some reason the stupid school put me in Advance (the harder) - and if I got put into standard I wouldn't have this **** teacher, and they wont let me change - anyway, so he made me read some ****ty book and he was like "Jake, could you read please?" and I was like "I can't read" then he was like "I'm sure you can" so I was like "yeah, pretty sure i can't. That's why I chose standard english, not advance. So your problem not mine" then he waddled off
then on friday, everyone was reading again. AND THESE STUPID SLUTS THAT I HATE ALWAYS SIT NEXT TO ME EVERY LESSON, AND WHENEVER I TALK THEY'RE LIKE "JAKE SHUT THE **** UP" (when usually whenever I talk I'm contributing to the class and she tells me to shut up. So I thought I'd piss them off, so I started clicking my pen. then she went crazy and was like "SHUT DA **** UP" then my fat teacher was like to me "Jake come sit out the front" and he tried to make me read, and I was like "I already told you, I can't" then at the end of the lesson he was like to me "why don't you sit on the other side of the room next lesson" and I was like "yeah pretty sure I sit there first and then they sit next to me. So not gonna happen" then I walked out.
FFFFFFFFFF I HATE HIM SO MUCH.


----------



## Brad (Feb 12, 2012)

My English teacher is a boss.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Feb 12, 2012)

Brad said:


> My English teacher is a boss.



Mine is too, but I think he is breaking laws he is so religious. He talks about how teachers aren't allowed to talk about religion in school, then does. Every day.


----------



## Brad (Feb 12, 2012)

"Now I probably shouldn't say this but Jesus hates you."

    -Keenan's Teacher


----------



## Keenan (Feb 12, 2012)

Brad said:


> "Now I probably shouldn't say this but Jesus hates you."
> 
> -Keenan's Teacher









I'm not hating on any religion, there is just no way to prove that anything that the bible says is true. Evolution however, is backed up by tons of solid evidence. I also agree with all of the things that they teach in church; being a good person, doing the right thing, I just don't think you should need to be thinking that you will be punished if you don't do something. You should do the right thing regardless.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2012)

Is this really happening!!
Quinn gets another song!! WHOOP WHOOP IT'S MADONNA TOO [size=-2](Well it's a mash-up so it's half Madonna)[/size]








Go God Squad!! xx <3







Spoiler: Quick catch up from last episode


----------



## Callie (Feb 12, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> The Bible is fiction.



I know, but I said that because I wanted it to be clear that we weren't reading it in a religious way, and to some people it is true.


----------



## Brad (Feb 13, 2012)

SERIOUS DISCUSSION MODE KICKING INTO OVERDRIVE!

Well, I've actually thought about religion and I honestly don't know my position on it. I'm not religious at all. Like, I live 1 minute away from a church and I've never even stepped foot in there. But, the other day my mom asked me if I believed in god. I honestly didn't know what say. I just sat there and stared for about a minute. Then well you guess what I said.

Don't you just hate it when people change the subject? Anyways here's a picture I drew of Gabe N. eating a taco.


Spoiler


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2012)

My stance on religion is kind of the same. I do think there's some kind of god, but I believe in evolution and the big bang and everything. My dad always felt guilty for never giving me and my brother a religious stance, but honestly I'm glad he didn't. I wouldn't have liked going to church every sunday, and I like being able to believe what I want, even if I don't know what that is. When I was little I thought God was the red guy with the glowing finger from Disney's Atlantis.

ANYWAY, I love your pictures Brad—they always amuse me. And here is a picture of a shiny couch:


Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Brad said:


> SERIOUS DISCUSSION MODE KICKING INTO OVERDRIVE!
> 
> Well, I've actually thought about religion and I honestly don't know my position on it. I'm not religious at all. Like, I live 1 minute away from a church and I've never even stepped foot in there. But, the other day my mom asked me if I believed in god. I honestly didn't know what say. I just sat there and stared for about a minute. Then well you guess what I said.



I just don't understand why people would believe something that they have no proof of. Also, you said...



Brad said:


> Don't you just hate it when people change the subject? Anyways here's a picture I drew of Gabe N. eating a taco.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Very good picture Brad. Me gusta tacos.



Callie said:


> My stance on religion is kind of the same. I do think there's some kind of god, but I believe in evolution and the big bang and everything. My dad always felt guilty for never giving me and my brother a religious stance, but honestly I'm glad he didn't. I wouldn't have liked going to church every sunday, and I like being able to believe what I want, even if I don't know what that is. When I was little I thought God was the red guy with the glowing finger from Disney's Atlantis.



At least you have some common sense about the scientific aspect of the creation of the world Callie. 



Callie said:


> ANYWAY, I love your pictures Brad—they always amuse me. And here is a picture of a shiny couch:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That couch is also very shiny. I like it.

Here is a cool guy playing an instrument.



Spoiler


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I believe in science 100%, it's just I also think there might be some sort of supernatural something—I don't know. Anyway, I see your cool man and raise you a penguin tambourine



Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Callie said:


> Yeah, I believe in science 100%, it's just I also think there might be some sort of supernatural something—I don't know. Anyway, I see your cool man and raise you a penguin tambourine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Interesting move...but I bet you weren't expecting my fish sandals!



Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2012)

Glee day is tomorrow


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm...WHAT ABOUT AN EYE DROP PROCESSOR? HMMM?



Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2012)

AHH

my bestie is coming over after school tomorrow. And then we are going out for sushi and then we have to go to some thing for school. WHICH MEANS NO GLEE UNTIL THURSDAY!! ahh


----------



## Keenan (Feb 14, 2012)

Callie said:


> Hmm...WHAT ABOUT AN EYE DROP PROCESSOR? HMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Zombie George Washington disapproves that technique!



Spoiler: BWAINS!


----------



## Brad (Feb 14, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Zombie George Washington disapproves that technique!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BWAINS!




HAHA!


Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (Feb 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> HAHA!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Speaking of insulting signs...


Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Feb 15, 2012)

HAHA!!!


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2012)

GUYS: SERIOUS PSA TIME:


Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (Feb 15, 2012)

Callie said:


> GUYS: SERIOUS PSA TIME:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Funny signs? I can do this all day.


Spoiler



Callie, your cockroaches have the same problem as my fish.


----------



## Brad (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Ashtot (Feb 15, 2012)

Troll sign.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm 17 and I'm getting married next episode


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Feb 16, 2012)

Why do people always shoot signs with shotguns. When I'm out shooting, I never have the urge to shoot the signs next to me.

And Bidoof, can I come.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2012)

FFFFUUUUUU

atleast we get to make out later


----------



## Keenan (Feb 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> Why do people always shoot signs with shotguns. When I'm out shooting, I never have the urge to shoot the signs next to me.



You just walk around outside with a gun?



Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2012)

WHAT IS GOING ON?!!




Pray for artie's legs?
Secretly baptise people?


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2012)

Bidoof, can I be the drunk aunt at your wedding?


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> Bidoof, can I be the drunk aunt at your wedding?



If I get married.


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2012)

double post can eat me alive.






troubletones <3


----------



## Rover AC (Feb 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Run children, RUN!


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2012)

boob talk






AHH BEST FRIEND :3


----------



## Rover AC (Feb 18, 2012)

Oooookkkkk............. That's normal...


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2012)

it's what besties do


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2012)

If I called my bestie a bestie I think I would get slapped.


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2012)

Callie said:


> If I called my bestie a bestie I think I would get slapped.




sucks for you then


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2012)

It's not that she doesn't acknowledge our friendship, it's just that particular word.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 18, 2012)

Callie said:


> It's not that she doesn't acknowledge our friendship, it's just that particular word.



I have never heard any of my friends call each other besties.


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> I have never heard any of my friends call each other besties.



I've heard people do it, and Bidoof just did. I call my best friend many things, however bestie is not one of them. In fact, my contact for in my phone is "Slutty McWhore*****." I'm so loving...


----------



## Keenan (Feb 18, 2012)

Callie said:


> I've heard people do it, and Bidoof just did. I call my best friend many things, however bestie is not one of them. In fact, my contact for in my phone is "Slutty McWhore*****." I'm so loving...



"Slutty McWhoreb" 

I might use that if you don't mind.


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2012)

Go ahead. I was quite proud of it when I thought of it. Just tell people you got the idea from a random stranger on the internet.


----------



## Brad (Feb 18, 2012)

Callie said:


> I've heard people do it, and Bidoof just did. I call my best friend many things, however bestie is not one of them. In fact, my contact for in my phone is "Slutty McWhore*****." I'm so loving...



One of my best friends in my contacts is Gaylord.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd post the names of contacts in my phone. but.. don't want people stealing my ideas.






















SO EXCITED!!

If anyone wants to know what they missed;


----------



## Keenan (Feb 19, 2012)

Callie said:


> Go ahead. I was quite proud of it when I thought of it. Just tell people you got the idea from a random stranger on the internet.



I will make sure that I give you credit.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Feb 20, 2012)

Jake, you sometimes scare me.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Jake, you sometimes scare me.



Lol, it's no where as bad as it seems

anyway





^I hate that guy anyway so idc





^ Quinn? FFF SHE'S GONNA GET HIT BY THE CAR, IT WAS LEAKED AGES AGO THERE WAS GONNA BE A CRASH BUT NO ONE BELIEVED IT. AHH QUINNY <3





^ DOES THAT MEAN THE ****ING WARBLERS WON?





ahh where doing some prank calling on the weekend. I'll post it here, gonna be so good!!


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2012)

da eff happened here? *ignore*


----------



## Brad (Feb 20, 2012)

Did she get a solo when she got hit?


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> Did she get a solo when she got hit?



the episode airs tomorrow, someone just leaked those images today!
and she doesn't get to sing in the episode. But I don't think she dies because she recorded a song for the episode after this one.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't understand how images can be leaked of an episode. Does someone in the company screw up or something? Because if it hasn't aired, how can anyone see it?


----------



## Keenan (Feb 21, 2012)

Callie said:


> I don't understand how images can be leaked of an episode. Does someone in the company screw up or something? Because if it hasn't aired, how can anyone see it?



I'm pretty sure most TV shows make the episodes way before they air, so the images have been there and they release them to get everyone looking forward to the new episode. I doubt it was a mistake, probably more of a publicity stunt.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah, I see. It's like a watered down teaser trailer.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 21, 2012)

Callie said:


> Ah, I see. It's like a watered down teaser trailer.



Quite, quite.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

*sips tea and acts British*


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> I'm pretty sure most TV shows make the episodes way before they air, so the images have been there and they release them to get everyone looking forward to the new episode. I doubt it was a mistake, probably more of a publicity stunt.



No, Glee released the episode to Fox, and Fox would have given it to people to watch, like people like Mike Ausello (sp?) who views episodes before they air, but someone would have hacked someone's computer and got the link to watch the episode, which is why they have the 'play' button in the middle, because they're screenshots.

The 'hacker' could have leaked the who episode and put it online, but then they'd get arrested.

Well that's what I think anyway, 'cause one of the writers of glee tweeted "Whoever leaked those images should be ashamed"

BUT I'M ABOUT TO WATCH IT NOW!!
ffff I am so worried for Quinn...


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No, Glee released the episode to Fox, and Fox would have given it to people to watch, like people like Mike Ausello (sp?) who views episodes before they air, but someone would have hacked someone's computer and got the link to watch the episode, which is why they have the 'play' button in the middle, because they're screenshots.
> 
> The 'hacker' could have leaked the who episode and put it online, but then they'd get arrested.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the writer could just be going along with it to make it seem like they were leaked. CONSPIRACY THEORY FTW.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> Yeah, but the writer could just be going along with it to make it seem like they were leaked. CONSPIRACY THEORY FTW.



no, they were leaked

Also this iw how episode 3x14 "On My Way" ends...














Spoiler: But...









Today they were found the be having a wheelchair race on set. So I guess we all know the answer.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> *sips tea and acts British*







Pip, pip. Fish and chips and all that.


----------



## Brad (Feb 22, 2012)

60% Percent of all British men sleep with Teddy Bears. SourceFed ftw.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2012)

Quinn might die and all you think about is Brittish people...



Spoiler: Awkward moment when it takes Quinn over 17 hours to get her bridesmaid dress


----------



## Brad (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey, maybe she get a solo in the hospital.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hey, maybe she get a solo in the hospital.


she was in the recording studio twice, so who knows.


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> Pip, pip. Fish and chips and all that.



Am I doin' it right?





&


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Quinn might die and all you think about is Brittish people...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Awkward moment when it takes Quinn over 17 hours to get her bridesmaid dress




Just noticed, the last episode was the Valentines Day episode, and she got the text on Feb 9th. that means it happened in the past, da efff


----------



## Keenan (Feb 23, 2012)

Callie said:


> Am I doin' it right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never seen anything more proper in my life.


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2012)

I thiknk zebra begs to differ:


----------



## Keenan (Feb 23, 2012)

Callie said:


> I thiknk zebra begs to differ:


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2012)

Why am I scared..


----------



## Keenan (Feb 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Why am I scared..


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2012)

NOT FUNNY


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2012)

It would be if you could laugh, but I guess your mouth is full of furry things at the moment...


----------



## Keenan (Feb 24, 2012)

Callie said:


> It would be if you could laugh, but I guess your mouth is full of furry things at the moment...


----------



## Callie (Feb 25, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


>



Twenty five...


----------



## Keenan (Feb 25, 2012)

Callie said:


> Twenty five...





Spoiler: 25


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2012)

Spoiler: What you missed













Okay, this is just ****ed....





________________________________________-

ANWAYZ, I HAVE ABOUT 5 PRANK CALLS TO PUT UP, SO WHEN THEY'RE UPLOADED I'LL PUT THEM HERE.


----------



## Callie (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried positive prank calling once (you call and say a positive fact about the world) and I ended up calling a prison >.<


----------



## Keenan (Feb 29, 2012)

Callie said:


> I tried positive prank calling once (you call and say a positive fact about the world) and I ended up calling a prison >.<



What was your positive fact and what was their reaction?


----------



## Brad (Feb 29, 2012)

Me and a couple of friends prank called people the whole way home on the bus once. We would tell people that they had just won $100 and they had 20 minutes to get to a bank that was about 30 minutes away if they wanted it. It backfired once though, the person was at Fred Meyer's which happens to be right next to the bank....


----------



## Keenan (Feb 29, 2012)

Brad said:


> Me and a couple of friends prank called people the whole way home on the bus once. We would tell people that they had just won $100 and they had 20 minutes to get to a bank that was about 30 minutes away if they wanted it. It backfired once though, the person was at Fred Meyer's which happens to be right next to the bank....



Lol. Most of my prank call attempts go straight to voicemail...


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2012)

Spoiler












[size=-2]those who pay attention to these would notice my new profile picture BUT THE PHOTO WAS TAKEN BEFORE I CUT MY HAIR AND IT MAKES ME SAD!![/size]


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> What was your positive fact and what was their reaction?



It was just the prison's voice mail, so I didn't bother. I never successfully got anyone to pickup their phone, and I tried about 30 numbers.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 1, 2012)

Callie said:


> It was just the prison's voice mail, so I didn't bother. I never successfully got anyone to pickup their phone, and I tried about 30 numbers.



I haven't had much success either, but when I am successful, I take on a new persona. When making prank calls, I become Bertha, a 27 year old obese girl who wears way too much makeup and is very sad and lonely. It's fun.


----------



## Brad (Mar 1, 2012)

My week next week is gonna be jam-packed with band if we win our basketball game this Saturday. This Tuesday I have district band competition, Wednesday I have a concert, then if we win I have pep band, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday night. NOOO!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> My week next week is gonna be jam-packed with band if we win our basketball game this Saturday. This Tuesday I have district band competition, Wednesday I have a concert, then if we win I have pep band, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday night. NOOO!



I have a band trip coming up where we are going to Boston. I have regular band concerts as well as Jazz band concerts. I'm really excited!


----------



## Brad (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, the farthest I get to go is State basketball finals in Oregon. Yay. _I wanna go to Boston._ *grumble* *grumble*


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2012)

------------------------------------------


----------



## Callie (Mar 2, 2012)

Wait, Keenan. Is that the Heritage Festival in Boston?


----------



## Keenan (Mar 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> Wait, Keenan. Is that the Heritage Festival in Boston?



I'm not sure, as far as I know it's just some concerts and competitions. When is the festival?


----------



## Callie (Mar 2, 2012)

Starting last year, my school started competing in that. (Some members of) the chorus, jazz band, and chamber ensemble go to Boston and compete against other schools. You perform, and then a judge works with you for 10ish minutes, and then you leave. The next day you have a big ball with all the schools where the winners are announced. My school got a lot of silvers and one bronze medal. One of the seniors got recognition for his guitar skills. I went last year, as I was in the chorus. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> Starting last year, my school started competing in that. (Some members of) the chorus, jazz band, and chamber ensemble go to Boston and compete against other schools. You perform, and then a judge works with you for 10ish minutes, and then you leave. The next day you have a big ball with all the schools where the winners are announced. My school got a lot of silvers and one bronze medal. One of the seniors got recognition for his guitar skills. I went last year, as I was in the chorus. It was a lot of fun!



I'm not sure if we're going to that. It would be cool if we did though, it sounds fun!


----------



## Brad (Mar 3, 2012)

Callie said:


> Starting last year, my school started competing in that. (Some members of) the chorus, jazz band, and chamber ensemble go to Boston and compete against other schools. You perform, and then a judge works with you for 10ish minutes, and then you leave. The next day you have a big ball with all the schools where the winners are announced. My school got a lot of silvers and one bronze medal. One of the seniors got recognition for his guitar skills. I went last year, as I was in the chorus. It was a lot of fun!



I live in Oregon. The only state with a town called Boring...


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> I live in Oregon. The only state with a town called Boring...



EXCUSSSSSSSSSSE ME


I live in Australia
I live in a desert
There are only 5 houses where I live
There is pretty much nothing but endless wondering past my house
If I want to do something 'fun' I have to go on a 1.5/2 hour trip to get out of town.
It takes me roughly an hour to get to school
All my friends actually live in the city, I live in a desert.

No, I don't actually live in a desert, but there pretty much is nothing.
I'll do a drawing of my house.





(I had the time from my house to the pond down, but I must have "Ctrl'd Z'd" it. Takes like 15 minutes btw)
LOOK AT THAT ****ERY!!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 3, 2012)

If I were you, I would make the best of it. Take advantage of the quiet. and at least your house seems to be teh biggest out of teh goth and emo neighbors you have. 
You're wide open space is also probably a great bird habitat, I'd love to go to Australia to bird.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes my house is the biggest, 
anyway, there are the birds I often see from my house;


Spoiler



































they all just so cute. I guess I am lucky. I can see frogs at the pond, and often see Koalas. 
but it does get boring from living here all my life..
And I prefer city over country


----------



## Keenan (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are some awesome birds! (the only one I recognize is the Lorikeet. I'm not good with foreign birds, I've never been out of the U.S.) And Koalas too? You're lucky, but I can see how the same old thing can get boring.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2012)

And people grow drugs there because it's so abandoned.

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHY THEY BUILT HOUSES THERE. THERE ISN'T EVEN SHOPS!!


----------



## Brad (Mar 3, 2012)

You get this:





While I get this:







Lucky....


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2012)

What can I say.


----------



## Kami (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi! ;3 I'm jealous, Bidoof. :< I never get those birds where I live. It's quite snowy up here. Where we get blue jays, robins, woodpeckers and whatnot. Eh, it's good enough.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG EVERYONE LOVES ME
<3


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2012)

BIDOOF, WE ONLY LOVE YOU FOR YOUR BIRDIES.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2012)

****ing ****s.

I'll get my drop bears onto you


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this game still goin? If so, I win.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 5, 2012)

Callie said:


> BIDOOF, WE ONLY LOVE YOU FOR YOUR BIRDIES.



So true...


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a different friend, you've never seen one of our convos.

YOU NEED CATCHING UP;


----------



## Callie (Mar 6, 2012)

I will say sometimes I read through old conversations with my friend when I get bored. So much fun.


----------



## Brad (Mar 6, 2012)

I hate Facebook.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 6, 2012)

Brad said:


> I hate Facebook.



I don't like it either. It's a huge waste of time for the most part. Sure, it helps you stay connected with friends and family, but I know people who are practically on 24/7. (Just like me with TBT...)


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2012)

Callie said:


> I will say sometimes I read through old conversations with my friend when I get bored. So much fun.



DESE R CURRENT CONVOZ


----------



## Malaya (Mar 7, 2012)

muahahahaha im going to join now and all of you will lose lol jk hola everyone!!!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 7, 2012)

Malaya said:


> muahahahaha im going to join now and all of you will lose lol jk hola everyone!!!



Glad to have you in the game. This is basically our spam thread, we talk about some pretty weird things here. (Just look at any of Bidoof's posts and you'll understand what I mean) 

Oh yeah, Winning.


----------



## Brad (Mar 7, 2012)

Kennan. This is a game thread. Unless you need, a little... persuasion. *Gets Bat out.*


----------



## Keenan (Mar 7, 2012)

Brad said:


> Kennan. This is a game thread. Unless you need, a little... persuasion. *Gets Bat out.*



I know it's a game, we just have random conversations.


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2012)

I just spent the last hour arguing with my peers about Kony 2012. I never want to speak to those people about it again, it was so much work.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 7, 2012)

Callie said:


> I just spent the last hour arguing with my peers about Kony 2012. I never want to speak to those people about it again, it was so much work.



You're pretty into Kony. What kind of things are you doing to support it?

You should check this out too, I'm watching it right now.
Greatest ever- Kony 2012


----------



## Brad (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got back from my concert.... having a pretty terrible day overall though. Also, I tried getting into a debate about abortion with some of my peers once. That didn't really go over so well. It was for a class if you're wondering. 

Also, it turns out that the Majority of guys that watch my videos on YouTube live in Oregon and are 13-17. (Most likely my friends). While the Majority of female views come from California and are also 13-17. *TRUE FACTS.*


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2012)

Today's loot;



Spoiler: No I'm not bold I just have a headband in, hiding the small amount of hair i have left













Spoiler: My hands were covering part of the bow so it looks weird, here's a better one













Spoiler: OMG FINALLY GOT MY...



*PIG NOSE RABBIT!!! AHHHHHHHHH*







So happy.


----------



## Brad (Mar 8, 2012)

Me and thw band are on our way to state b-ball finals and when we stopped in Salem, one of my friends bought ice cream from a van. Yep. We're actually going somewhere cool!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> Me and thw band are on our way to state b-ball finals and when we stopped in Salem, one of my friends bought ice cream from a van. Yep. We're actually going somewhere cool!



I've heard Salem van-ice cream is the best.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

Mango ice cream is the best. So delicious. If you can, pick up some mango sherbet ice cream form your local store. It's amazing


----------



## Keenan (Mar 11, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> Mango ice cream is the best. So delicious. If you can, pick up some mango sherbet ice cream form your local store. It's amazing


----------



## Brad (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometimes... I wonder if I somehow became high.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 11, 2012)

Brad said:


> Sometimes... I wonder if I somehow became high.



So you didn't like my song?


----------



## Callie (Mar 12, 2012)

Brad said:


> Sometimes... I wonder if I somehow became high.



What are you on and where can I get some?

Also, I second Memory Anemone's notion. I love mango ice cream. I've only ever had it in Japanese restaurants though; I can never find it at the store.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2012)

Callie said:


> Also, I second Memory Anemone's notion. I love mango ice cream. I've only ever had it in Japanese restaurants though; I can never find it at the store.



A life without mango ice cream... I can't even imagine it.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't like mangoes.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> I don't like mangoes.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm very picky.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


>



I also second Keenan's post. How could you!!!! I am the pickiest eater alive but mangos are just... the deliciousness of delicious.

and Callie, I usually buy my mango sherbet ice cream at my local WalMart. But indeed, it is hard to find since it is such an exotic flavor  I guess mango popsicles would probably be easier?


----------



## Brad (Mar 13, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> A life without mango ice cream... I can't even imagine it.



Never had it.

Also, it's snowing here. It's spring. Why is it snowing? Spring Break is on Friday.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2012)

spring break for me is on friday too! and my situation is the opposite. it's barely spring, but i swear earlier today it was in the high 80's. I made a mistake and wore a sweater today...


----------



## Keenan (Mar 13, 2012)

Brad said:


> Never had it.
> 
> Also, it's snowing here. It's spring. Why is it snowing? Spring Break is on Friday.



Actually, Spring starts in a week...And you're already about have Spring break? Mine is the week of Easter.

@Memory Anemone: It's in the 70's all week in New Jersey.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2012)

during easter we get a 5 day weekend. We don't combine our spring break here with Easter...

And 70's sounds good right now. Curse you Arizona, why must you be the hottest state in the US.


----------



## Brad (Mar 13, 2012)

If it was 70 here I would probably melt. My coastal bod would keep all of that heat in.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 14, 2012)

Off the topic of weather, the Basement (and many of the other sub-forums for that matter) are being flooded with posts! It's good to see so many active members posting, but on the other hand, it's getting hard to find the threads I want to post in because there are so many with new posts.


----------



## Brad (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, today officially begins my Spring Break. And, yesterday. I saw some pretty strange things while out and about. I was driving around downtown wit mah dayuhd. We saw two business men walking. Situation Normal. Then the other started skipping to catch up with the other. Then we went to Fred Meyer's and we saw a guy buying over $500 worth of Rockstar.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> We saw two business men walking. Situation Normal. Then the other started skipping to catch up with the other..



Skipping is an underused form of transportation.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

Spring break starts today for me too. so happy. I need this.

god, I hate rockstars. And any other energy drinks. they taste so nasty.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 16, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> I hate rockstars. And any other energy drinks. they taste so nasty.



I like the way they taste, they are just horrible for your body so I never drink them.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd rather have mountain dew. It's still bad for you, but it's better than a straight-up energy drink. It gives you less energy than one too, but more than your average soda, so it keeps you going. Tastes better, too.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 16, 2012)

I love mountain dew and most other sodas. I have recently been enjoying Canada Pure and Clear Splash, which are just flavored carbonated water. They are amazing!


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

i have a secret and burning, passionate love for orange soda, though. I dont usually drink soda but man, orange soda is the best. 

And hey, I know your name is Keenan and it isn't Kel, but do you like orange soda too?
*bad joke*


----------



## Brad (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to watch that show all the time. Thanks to Teen Nick. I can watch it to my hearts content.


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2012)

Brad said:


> I used to watch that show all the time. Thanks to Teen Nick. I can watch it to my hearts content.



you're lucky you have that channel. I miss that show. I watch Nick@Nite and it's great but it's just not enough!


----------



## Brad (Mar 17, 2012)

Ever since Fresh Prince was gone, so was I.


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2012)

man, I feel ya. But ever since they started re-airing That 70's Show on Nick@Nite, I've been a happy camper.


----------



## Brad (Mar 17, 2012)

I like that show too. Didn't they also start showing Friends on Nick@Nite, also?


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2012)

yes! I was quite happy that they added that too. I didn't watch very much of friends but now since they're airing reruns, I've actually sat down and watched the series. It's great.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 17, 2012)

I loved watching Kenan and Kel and that 70's Show, but I never watched much of friends.


----------



## Brad (Mar 17, 2012)

Look at Mister Bigshot, dropping the cash to get a name change.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 17, 2012)

The extra four letters were holding me back. I also wanted to be boring like you and make my real name my username.


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2012)

My username is Memory Anemone because that's my username everywhere else. But it's a pretty inconvenient name since it's hard to pronounce for some people and type.

maybe I'll change my name for the sake of simplicity on here.

But I don't know about changing it to my real name. cause you know, I'm a hipster like that. But personally I think my name is kind of a boring name.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 17, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> My username is Memory Anemone because that's my username everywhere else. But it's a pretty inconvenient name since it's hard to pronounce for some people and type.
> 
> maybe I'll change my name for the sake of simplicity on here.
> 
> But I don't know about changing it to my real name. cause you know, I'm a hipster like that. But personally I think my name is kind of a boring name.



I copy and paste your name every time I type it.  You shouldn't waste 1,000 bells on a username switch if you don't really want it. I changed my name because I don't play City Folk anymore. Your name is cool.


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I copy and paste your name every time I type it.  You shouldn't waste 1,000 bells on a username switch if you don't really want it. I changed my name because I don't play City Folk anymore. Your name is cool.



Thanks! and you're right. But my username is a tongue twister as it is, lol! but I guess that's what makes it funny.

I'm quite amused that you only have 1 bell though. heheheh.


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 17, 2012)

Keenan's poor?


----------



## Keenan (Mar 17, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> Thanks! and you're right. But my username is a tongue twister as it is, lol! but I guess that's what makes it funny.
> 
> I'm quite amused that you only have 1 bell though. heheheh.



Over 350 in the ABD though. I collect the interest.


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 17, 2012)

Heh heh heh! I bet Keenan would really want some of these then!


----------



## Julie (Mar 18, 2012)

i know im changing topics and it's a little late, but happy st. patty's day. Did anyone go to burger king to get free fries? I did since I have one within walking distance.


----------



## Brad (Mar 18, 2012)

No, mines about 15 minutes away.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 18, 2012)

I would have gone to the one 10 minutes away if I had known.  I did get some cajun fries today at Five Guys after my soccer game though. They were quite delicious.


----------



## Julie (Mar 19, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I would have gone to the one 10 minutes away if I had known.  I did get some cajun fries today at Five Guys after my soccer game though. They were quite delicious.



yum yum. French fries are the best. My favorite is probably the curly fries at Arby's. This is getting me hungry again. Though I'll proably go with a healthier alternative since I stuffed myself with burger king yesterday... 

Anyway, it hailed today! I was so happy. Where I live, this happens probably only once a year. It was nice and chilly today, which was good since we've been having this abnormally hot weather.


----------



## Brad (Mar 19, 2012)

Is Five Guys like a east coast thing?


----------



## Julie (Mar 19, 2012)

Brad said:


> Is Five Guys like a east coast thing?



nope, I have one in my town and I live in AZ.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 19, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> Anyway, it hailed today! I was so happy. Where I live, this happens probably only once a year. It was nice and chilly today, which was good since we've been having this abnormally hot weather.



It is over 70 right now, which is good and bad. Good because it isn't freezing any more, bad because it's really hot.


----------



## Brad (Mar 19, 2012)

It snowed yesterday.


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It is over 70 right now, which is good and bad. Good because it isn't freezing any more, bad because it's really hot.



yeah, I get what you mean. But I like it at 70-80 because i can wear a t shirt and shorts and not have to worry about bundling myself up with jackets, and it's not too hot. But it's been getting over the 80's last week which I wasnt too happy about. But the bad part is when it gets over 100 during the summer.


----------



## Brad (Mar 21, 2012)

I always wear T-Shirts. I don't even own one long-sleeved shirt. Not counting dress shirts, of course.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> I always wear T-Shirts. I don't even own one long-sleeved shirt. Not counting dress shirts, of course.



That's exactly how I am. Not one long sleeved shirt besides my dress shirt for band concerts.


----------



## Brad (Mar 21, 2012)

Keenan said:


> That's exactly how I am. Not one long sleeved shirt besides my dress shirt for band concerts.



Are you..... me?


----------



## Keenan (Mar 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> Are you..... me?



No, but I am my own Grandpa.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh wow, I feel like I've been gone for so long. I was in Virginia and I had lots of fun! Although I spent most of the time swearing at my pokemon Sapphire with FallChild...

And in order to get there I had to take a 5 hour bus ride. I thought it would be a good idea to nap. But I had a dream where I slapped Alex Day for some reason, and it woke me up. I then discovered I slapped the old lady sitting next to me... >.<

On the bright side, I saw 6 deer in the forrest. So that makes up for all of my old lady slapping, right?


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> That's exactly how I am. Not one long sleeved shirt besides my dress shirt for band concerts.



LONG SLEEVES ARE THE BEST IDIOT


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> LONG SLEEVES ARE THE BEST IDIOT








That is all.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> And in order to get there I had to take a 5 hour bus ride. I thought it would be a good idea to nap. But I had a dream where I slapped Alex Day for some reason, and it woke me up. I then discovered I slapped the old lady sitting next to me... >.<
> 
> On the bright side, I saw 6 deer in the forrest. So that makes up for all of my old lady slapping, right?



I'm interested to hear about her reaction. Also, the shirt above has no sleeves...Nice folding job though.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2012)

anyone up for a root?
I got $2 candy from K-Mart;






(btw long hair again )


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2012)

Since hair is our topic now... I went and got my ears lowered.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^ Brad:


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't post my hair, I posted candy. But then you'd be like "why the **** does this kid have long hair now" so i explain

but i miss short hair, so easy to wash :'(


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm listening to I'm my own Grandpa while switching between Brad's picture and my response to his picture. I'm laughing so hard it hurts.


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2012)

I hate having short hair.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> I hate having short hair.



I have decently long hair now, which is weird because I had a buzz cut for the first 6/7 years of my life.


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2012)

I would probably look like a goober with no hair.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> I would probably look like a goober with no hair.





Spoiler: Brad+Baldness=Total Goober



This took me 5 minutes of intense croping.


Is it weird that I did this?


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2012)

No. Its perfectly normal actually.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> No. Its perfectly normal actually.



Is it weird that it's my computer's background?


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2012)

Now, that's a little weird.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'm listening to I'm my own Grandpa while switching between Brad's picture and my response to his picture. I'm laughing so hard it hurts.


Y U NO CARE ABOUT MY HAIR!!!


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'm interested to hear about her reaction. Also, the shirt above has no sleeves...Nice folding job though.



She just kind of looked at me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm pretty sure it's a t-shirt. AND IF I THINK SOMETHING IT IS AUTOMATICALLY CORRECT.

Also, I thought I'd be fancy and try to make Brad look actually bald. 10 minutes in I remembered my photoshop skills are not very existent so I gave up


Spoiler: sorry for being creepy


----------



## Brad (Mar 24, 2012)

*slow clap*


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2012)

this is the guy's head you have by the way


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

Callie said:


> this is the guy's head you have by the way



He looks creepy


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2012)

SHUNNED BY SOCIETY AGAIN


----------



## Keenan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen...You've seen Bald Brad, now it's time for...


Spoiler: BALD BIDOOF!




Another 5 minutes of croping. Hope you like your new haircut.


----------



## Brad (Mar 24, 2012)

Woo!


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow thats a masterpiece.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen...You've seen Bald Brad, now it's time for...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BALD BIDOOF!
> ...


----------



## Brad (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't worry. I got this one.



Spoiler:  Hot Baldoof


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2012)

On a side note, Australia is one ****ed up country;


----------



## Brad (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome. Bidoof, are Golden Gaytimes good?


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2012)

never had one


----------



## Keenan (Mar 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> Don't worry. I got this one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Hot Baldoof


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2012)

no megusta


----------



## Brad (Mar 26, 2012)

Me Boosta


----------



## Keenan (Mar 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> no megusta





Spoiler: What Bidoof wants us to think he looks like













Spoiler: What he really looks like


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Spoiler: What Bidoof wants us to think he looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: what i think i look like














Spoiler: what i really look like


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Me attempting to take a bidoof-like picture


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoiler:  what I think I look like.













Spoiler:  What I actually look like.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoiler: what i think i do













Spoiler: what you think i do













Spoiler: what i actually do


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoiler:  What I think I do.













Spoiler:  What I want you to think I do.













Spoiler:  What I actually do.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2012)

*SCHOOL PHOTO DAY!!*


Spoiler: how i look in the morning













Spoiler: how i look when i get to school











**TAKES PHOTO**



Spoiler: how i think i look













Spoiler: how i actually look


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2012)

Changing topic.

I was just reading the backlog of this thread. When I remembered I only posted here when it was only Callie and Chimera who used this thread just to troll them. I'm a bad person.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2012)

BUT THIS TOPIC WAS SO GOOD!!!1 IDIOT!!



Spoiler: How i see myself when i sleep













Spoiler: how i see myself wif me toyz













Spoiler: how i see myself when i'm wif me friends













Spoiler: how i see myself when i'm strutting my stuff on the streets













Spoiler: how i see myself on TBT













(the amazing part is i'm 17 and these pics make me look 12...)


----------



## Keenan (Mar 27, 2012)

Brad said:


> Changing topic.
> 
> I was just reading the backlog of this thread. When I remembered I only posted here when it was only Callie and Chimera who used this thread just to troll them. I'm a bad person.



I went back to a random page and found Callie and Chimera talking about oatmeal.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the strawberry kind.


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

I highly dislike oatmeal.

unless it is in cookie form.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 27, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> I highly dislike oatmeal.
> 
> unless it is in cookie form.



Every once in a while, I'll think to myself, "I really want some oatmeal right now." Then when I eat it, I remember why I never eat oatmeal. It's way to mushy for me, but I live oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow it just so happens I come back to this thread and find that people were creeping on my old posts


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

oatmeal cookies aren't my favorite but they're still good. Fudge cookies and snickerdoodles are where its at.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2012)

WHERE CALLIE!!










It's funny 'cause it's Blaine;

GLEE PROMO AHHH


----------



## Brad (Mar 28, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Wow it just so happens I come back to this thread and find that people were creeping on my old posts



Welcome back.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2012)

WHOOP MEET ONE DIRECTION;






I'm in **** :\


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread doesn't make any sense! It's like SPAM-O-HUOY!!!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> WHOOP MEET ONE DIRECTION;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bidoof, obsessed with something girls are obsessed with. A few of my friends have met them too.
Also, you have images in you post that didn't show up...


----------



## Brad (Mar 30, 2012)

Rover accityfolk said:


> This thread doesn't make any sense! It's like SPAM-O-HUOY!!!



Its not spam, its a game. Remember that. Always.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 30, 2012)

I just looked about 100 pages back in this thread and some of this stuff is just hilarious. When I join, It's mostly me, Callie and Brad having conversations with Bidoof interrupting us every few posts with information about Glee that we all disregard. I'm glad that show is over for now. 

And because I know Bidoof is going to rage when he sees this post, here is what I would say in response to his rage post so I don't have to do it later:


Spoiler


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2012)

Keenan said:


> with Bidoof interrupting us every few posts with information about Glee that we all disregard.



or him taking very girly pictures of himself.

Sorry Bidoof, you're pretty fun to pick on.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Bidoof, obsessed with something girls are obsessed with. A few of my friends have met them too.
> Also, you have images in you post that didn't show up...



there are images, i can see them fine?


----------



## Keenan (Mar 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> there are images, i can see them fine?



Nothing but words are showing your post.


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Nothing but words are showing your post.



yeah, I can't see them either.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2012)

WHOOP MEET ONE DIRECTION;





I'm in **** :\





better?



Spoiler: **** I nearly killed Chantelle!!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> WHOOP MEET ONE DIRECTION;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, better. But it would be helpful to know who Chantelle is.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

the girl i nearly killed.


lol jks she my bestie


----------



## Brad (Mar 31, 2012)

My sister's name is Chantel... o.0


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

Chentelle*** GET HER SPELLING RIGHT

THEY'RE NOT SPELLED THE SAME SO STFU


----------



## Keenan (Mar 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Chentelle*** GET HER SPELLING RIGHT
> 
> THEY'RE NOT SPELLED THE SAME SO STFU



Neither is my name and Kenan Thompson (who 99% of people equate me with when meeting me), but they're still the same name.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

wut.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2012)

Your genius is showing.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

*light-bulb head*



Spoiler: I look like a sick perverted clown













jks i have a face mask on


----------



## Brad (Apr 1, 2012)

So for the last two day of Break, me and the fam went up to Lincoln City ( A pretty cool place that I go to a lot.) There's an arcade there and this is what happened.



Spoiler:  Angry Birds candy at Rite Aid? :O













Spoiler:  Me winning hard at a game. Spent $30 bucks!













Spoiler:  4785 Tickets!













Spoiler:  Annoying Orange toys? :O













Spoiler:  Weird guy on a photo booth.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 1, 2012)

Brad said:


> So for the last two day of Break, me and the fam went up to Lincoln City ( A pretty cool place that I go to a lot.) There's an arcade there and this is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you get with your tickets and did anyone look at you strangely? I mean, you were alone, filming and talking to yourself...


----------



## Brad (Apr 1, 2012)

I do that all the time, so no. And I saved the tickets.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 2, 2012)

So if no-one cared that you were talking to your self and you hadn't been there before...That must mean you're a known lunatic. Lol, only joking!
And why would you save the tickets? Do you get a free levitating puppy with them? 



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Apr 2, 2012)

No, there was nothing good.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> No, there was nothing good.


So sad. Saving the tickets is probably a good idea. Then you can buy a really awesome, expensive prize.

Off topic, this is the only thread I've posted on in the basement in weeks, not even my own thread. Weird...


----------



## Brad (Apr 3, 2012)

And just think, a little over a year ago, this was all big empty field. But with a little hard work, determination, and Rock and Roll... this became one of the most popular threads on TBT. And now for
our national anthem.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2012)

AWKIES, I SENT MY MUM A TEXT SAYING "hey hottie "


----------



## Brad (Apr 3, 2012)

Well... good luck with that.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> And just think, a little over a year ago, this was all big empty field. But with a little hard work, determination, and Rock and Roll... this became one of the most popular threads on TBT. And now for
> our national anthem.



YESH. I love this song. All of the music from Team America is hilarious. 
As for Bidoof, good luck with your hot mom problem...


----------



## Brad (Apr 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> As for Bidoof, good luck with your hot mom problem...



Wait, wait, wait! She's hot?!?!


----------



## Keenan (Apr 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> Wait, wait, wait! She's hot?!?!


Bidoof thinks so...


----------



## williamd (Apr 3, 2012)

Can I win please? :3


----------



## Brad (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Bidoof. Hows your Mom?


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hey Bidoof. Hows your Mom?



No i accidentally texted her saying "hey hottie." which i meant to send to myself (i sext myself when bored), but i just said someone took my phone,

And idk she lives in Melbourne and i see her like twice a year


----------



## Keenan (Apr 4, 2012)

williamd said:


> Can I win please? :3


----------



## Brad (Apr 4, 2012)

There will be no winning of this game.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 5, 2012)

I lost :3


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2012)

[size=+6]NOW GO HAVE A PERVE AT PART 1 OF JAPAN[/SIZE]


----------



## Keenan (Apr 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> [size=+6]NOW GO HAVE A PERVE AT PART 1 OF JAPAN[/SIZE]



Did you mean to type perve? I can't understand meaning it could have in context to that sentence.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2012)

yes i used words that aren't relevant to the topic, they make sense in my head, but not in anyone elses


----------



## Keenan (Apr 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yes i used words that aren't relevant to the topic, they make sense in my head, but not in anyone elses


I completely fish.


----------



## Brad (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought Mass Effect. Me likey.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't know what people are talking about in this thread right now, but I'm winning so far.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

pen15


----------



## Brad (Apr 8, 2012)

You guys ever been to Pen Island? I heard the weather is nice this time of year.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

I just figured something truly amazing. Wicked and Desperate Housewives are my two obsessions.
Wicked premiered on October 30th
Desperate Housewives premiered on October 3rd

My birthday is in October. 
30-3 = 27
and I am born on the 27th

THIS IS ****ING AMAZING


----------



## Keenan (Apr 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I just figured something truly amazing. Wicked and Desperate Housewives are my two obsessions.
> Wicked premiered on October 30th
> Desperate Housewives premiered on October 3rd
> 
> ...


Bidoof, you're my birfday buddy. October 3. When the time comes, we shall celebrate with much cake.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Bidoof, you're my birfday buddy. October 3. When the time comes, we shall celebrate with much cake.



wait what?

ON THE UP SIDE!!!!

Quinn gets two duets in the next episode!! ahh both Quartie duets too <3


----------



## Keenan (Apr 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> wait what?


My birthday(October 3)+Your birthday(October 27)=Birthday buddies


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2012)

Keenan said:


> My birthday(October 3)+Your birthday(October 27)=Birthday buddies



YOU WERE BORN ON THE DAY OF DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES AHHHHH


On a side note, just thinking of my career;


Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Apr 12, 2012)

My birthday is lame. As far as I know.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2012)

this is for the ****z 'nd gigz.
Yesterday i was at legit the biggest carnival/fair that happens in Australia each year. Went in this 'Hollywood Horrors' thing which was the craziest thing ever.

WARNING: Contains large amounts of swearing *by me* and loud noises



http://jakevonscott.tumblr.com/post/20948401566/me-being-scared-****less-no-biggie




the scary part is there were 6 year olds in there :\


----------



## Keenan (Apr 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this is for the ****z 'nd gigz.
> Yesterday i was at legit the biggest carnival/fair that happens in Australia each year. Went in this 'Hollywood Horrors' thing which was the craziest thing ever.
> 
> WARNING: Contains large amounts of swearing *by me* and loud noises
> ...


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2012)

Keenan said:


>



I WAS SCARED


----------



## Keenan (Apr 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I WAS SCARED


I could tell.


----------



## Brad (Apr 12, 2012)

Keenan said:


>



Is that Chris Benoit?


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I could tell.



really? i couldn't


----------



## Keenan (Apr 13, 2012)

Brad said:


> Is that Chris Benoit?


No idea.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)

Keenan said:


> No idea.


----------



## Brad (Apr 14, 2012)

So... just went and saw Hunger Games for the 3rd time.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Apr 14, 2012)

I just made this. Watch it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Apr 14, 2012)

I know Bidoof. I know.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> I know Bidoof. I know.



IT'S JAKE *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Keenan (Apr 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> I just made this. Watch it.






			
				Youtube said:
			
		

> This video is unavailable
> This video contains content from NBC Universal, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.
> Sorry about that.


:{(

Also, I enjoyed dominating you last night, Brad.


----------



## Brad (Apr 14, 2012)

NBC..... why? I thought we were friends.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> NBC..... why? I thought we were friends.


Too bad. I was really looking forward to the video. It looked funny.


----------



## Brad (Apr 14, 2012)

I will find a way Keenan! I will get you that video!


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Apr 14, 2012)

Wait..... wut. 0.0


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Apr 15, 2012)

Who?


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 16, 2012)

BANANAS! Winning


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2012)

Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> BANANAS! Winning



No, you're just ruining our discussion by posting "i'm winning *****es" and spamming us and not letting us have our discussion on Argentina.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 16, 2012)

Argentina has a great national soccer team. Though I'd put that out there.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 16, 2012)

Spoiler: Spoiler










 Strangely, the Argentinian flag's Sun reminds me of 



Spoiler: The LBP2 Mrs Sun costume


----------



## Keenan (Apr 16, 2012)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Sun Songs







^The original, more catchy song.





^The updated version. This is the true science. 
*TMBG Rules!*


----------



## Brad (Apr 17, 2012)

He's not spamming. He's playing the game. Which we're all doing.... he-he. riiiight guys? Winning! Seeeee.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2012)

Brad said:


> He's not spamming. He's playing the game. Which we're all doing.... he-he. riiiight guys? Winning! Seeeee.


but you're just changing topic. it's the same as going in the ac board and start talking about Pokemon


----------



## Brad (Apr 17, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Apr 17, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>


----------



## Brad (Apr 17, 2012)

Jamie looks like a walrus.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Apr 17, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>





Spoiler








I assume most people will understand the reference, but I had to post the song. I have this memorized like most Lonely Island songs as well as most songs I've heard.


@Brad: He kind of does. Mythbusters is the best.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Apr 17, 2012)

double post..... sorry.....


----------



## Brad (Apr 17, 2012)

Changing topics.....

I don't know always play WoW, but when I do...


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Apr 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


>


----------



## Brad (Apr 18, 2012)

Glee seems interesting.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> Glee seems interesting.







We've lost him...


----------



## Brad (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sorry. Must be subliminal messaging.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm going on my band trip tomorrow and I'll be away from a computer for several days, I hope I don't miss much. I'll probably use my phone a few times, I might go mad without TBT.
Have fun without me.


----------



## Brad (Apr 18, 2012)

Speaking of band, my band is going to Oregon state band finals on May 9th! Hope you guys do good at your thing. I don't think I could spend a week with my band though.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2012)

Brad said:


> Glee seems interesting.


----------



## Brad (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay. Seriously. Does anybody get in trouble at that school?


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

BUT THEN FINN IS LIKE "SHE DIDN'T SLAP ME" AND SHE DON'T GET SUSPENDED. SO NO.


----------



## Brad (Apr 20, 2012)

Only a matter of time before your precious glee becomes....


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Apr 22, 2012)

Brad said:


> Speaking of band, my band is going to Oregon state band finals on May 9th! Hope you guys do good at your thing. I don't think I could spend a week with my band though.


I'm back! Here's the rundown of what happened:

Wednesday morning: left school at 8:30 and rode the bus to a mall in Connecticut where we ate lunch. 
Wednesday afternoon: got to Boston and went to the Science museum to watch an Imax film.
Wednesday night: Went to dinner at a mall. Went to Yankee Candle with a bunch of my friends where we smelled candles for at least a half an hour before buying one called Fluffy Towel.
Thursday morning: Performances start. Our concert band goes on, we get a standing ovation.
Thursday afternoon: Performances continue. My jazz band goes on, another standing ovation.
Friday morning: Performances end with winterguard. The award ceremonies start. One of our jazz bands, the Moonglowers, killed the crowd be performing a song. We got first in every category except percussion ensemble and winterguard, which we got second in.
Saturday morning: Went on the duck tours.
Saturday night: Went to the rave.
Sunday: Drove home.

I had a great time and I can't wait to go next year to Disney! I'm also to be back to TBT, I missed you all.


----------



## Brad (Apr 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Saturday night: Went to the rave.



First of all, doubt it. Second of all, welcome back. Thirdly, Good to hear you guys did so good.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

Keenan i missed you </3


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'm back! Here's the rundown of what happened:
> 
> Wednesday morning: left school at 8:30 and rode the bus to a mall in Connecticut where we ate lunch.
> Wednesday afternoon: got to Boston and went to the Science museum to watch an Imax film.
> ...



The duck tours are fun aren't they?
I've been to Boston and really enjoyed the science museum.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 22, 2012)

Brad said:


> First of all, doubt it. Second of all, welcome back. Thirdly, Good to hear you guys did so good.


Thanks for the last two things, but what's up with the first? 

@twinkinator: The Duck Tour was awesome. Does "Trust me, I'm a doctor" ring a bell?
@Bidoof: I missed you most of all, Jake. 
@Everyone: Thanks for the welcome back! Good to hear from everyone.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> @Bidoof: I missed you most of all, Jake.



I'm going to cry :'(


----------



## Brad (Apr 22, 2012)

The Rave, I don't believe it.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> The Rave, I don't believe it.


And why is that?


----------



## Brad (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> I don't know.


Well, we did. We went to a bowling alley wearing neon and ridiculous clothes. The looks we got...good times.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2012)

hey gurlllll


----------



## Brad (Apr 24, 2012)

OH HAI, WASSUP JAKE!?!


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2012)

i got back from school like 2 hours ago, then i have tomorrow off, half day the next day - full day the next day, then weekend. dis iz ****

ATLEAST NO SCHOOL TOMORROW = LIVE STREAM GLEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keenan (Apr 24, 2012)

I found this very entertaining. (Avatars of They. They Might Be Giants.)

Also, has it occurred to you guys (Jake, Brad) that we're the only ones that use this thread? Ever since Callie stopped coming, this thread is comprised of three people...


----------



## Brad (Apr 24, 2012)

Well then. We need to get Callie back. ROADTRIP TIME! WOO!


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> Well then. We need to get Callie back. ROADTRIP TIME! WOO!



Yes I miss her


----------



## Brad (Apr 25, 2012)

ANNNNYYWWAAAAYYSSSS.

My band is gonna be in the Oregon State Band Finals on May 9th. And, they're gonna livestream it. So. You guys have to watch it. I'm telling you what you have to do. Because I can.


----------



## Liv (Apr 25, 2012)

Four people! JK, never posting here again.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> ANNNNYYWWAAAAYYSSSS.
> 
> My band is gonna be in the Oregon State Band Finals on May 9th. And, they're gonna livestream it. So. You guys have to watch it. I'm telling you what you have to do. Because I can.


I'll totally watch, but know, I'll be judging you. 



			
				Brad said:
			
		

> Well then. We need to get Callie back. ROADTRIP TIME! WOO!


Remember that They Might Be Giants concert I went to about a month ago? I actually met Callie there. It was awesome.



			
				Bidoof said:
			
		

> WHERE CALLIE!!


We all miss Callie. COME BACK CALLIE!



			
				Liv said:
			
		

> Four people! JK, never posting here again.


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Brad (Apr 25, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Remember that They Might Be Giants concert I went to about a month ago? I actually met Callie there. It was awesome.



Sounds like everyone's just livin' it up on the east coast. Well fine, we don't need you anyways. I'll just go to Taco Time without you guys. *hugs mexi-fries*


----------



## Keenan (Apr 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'll just go to Taco Time without you guys. *hugs mexi-fries*


All we have is Taco Bell...


Spoiler: Combination Pizza Hut And Taco Bell







This song iz da bestest.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

I DONT EVEN HAVE TACOS HERE.

WE HAVE KFC AND MCDONALDS.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I DONT EVEN HAVE TACOS HERE.
> WE HAVE KFC AND MCDONALDS.


On the bright side, you have 1/4 of the necessary ingredients for a Cartman burger.


----------



## Brad (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't be sad. you get white castle.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 26, 2012)

Callie was online! But then she left... Not even a post in last post wins...


----------



## Brad (Apr 26, 2012)

Prolly getting White Castle.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

callie iz trollin


----------



## Keenan (Apr 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> callie iz trollin


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

no singing, just trollin


----------



## Brad (Apr 27, 2012)

You guys should check out my Tumblr.

http://8biticon.tumblr.com/


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

MINE IS BETTER

http://jakevonscott.tumblr.com/


----------



## Keenan (Apr 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> You guys should check out my Tumblr.
> http://8biticon.tumblr.com/






			
				Brad (English Teabags) said:
			
		

>





Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

keenan i missed you <3


----------



## Keenan (Apr 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> keenan i missed you <3


I've been here for the past week...


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I've been here for the past week...



i missed you from the time you last posted <3

guys lets post selfies;


----------



## Brad (Apr 28, 2012)

I will later... but, just thought you guys would like to know that Tenacious D posted their whole album, Rise of The Fenix, on SoundCloud. For free. And it doesn't even come out until May 15th.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

what else comes out May 15?


----------



## Keenan (Apr 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> I will later... but, just thought you guys would like to know that Tenacious D posted their whole album, Rise of The Fenix, on SoundCloud. For free. And it doesn't even come out until May 15th.


I go back and fourth on Tenacious D. Sometimes I really like them, other times I can't listen to them. I'll check it out.


----------



## Brad (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's that thing I promised.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2012)

THERE SHOULD BE MOAR HOT SELFIEZ OF ME BUT MAH FRIEND WONT UPLOAD DEM!!








/model


----------



## Brad (May 4, 2012)

I 'bumped' into a friend today that I haven't 'bumped' into in quite some time. We immediately fist 'bumped' then we decided to get in my car and 'bump' it back to my place.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> then we decided to get in my car and 'bump' it back to my place.



you have no idea, how wrong this sounds


----------



## Keenan (May 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> you have no idea, how wrong this sounds


I think that might be the point.


----------



## Brad (May 4, 2012)

Bump, like loud music.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO BE HIGH SCHOOL STUDENTS NOT HOOKERS!!!


----------



## Brad (May 5, 2012)

You guys sure I'm not missing anything on Glee?


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

What do you want to know? I'll tell you everything.

Prom is Flintstones; Quinn goes missing...
http://theperksofbeingagleek.tumblr.com/post/22428807795/d-i-n-o-s-a-u-r-brightened


Here you go bro, my friend makes these 



Spoiler: 3x15 - Big Brother













Spoiler: 3x16 - Saturday Night glee-ver


----------



## Brad (May 5, 2012)

Its cool. I don't really wanna watch Glee.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

fuuuu


----------



## Rover AC (May 5, 2012)

Insulting Bidoof, fine: 1000000bells


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

no bells for you


----------



## Brad (May 5, 2012)

No. My bells.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

no bells for rover


----------



## Brad (May 6, 2012)

None


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2012)

*LOOK WHO I FOUND!!!!!!*


----------



## Keenan (May 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> *LOOK WHO I FOUND!!!!!!*


We're such stalkers. She's been on several times, she just doesn't do anything.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

RIP callie


----------



## Rover AC (May 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> no bells for rover



Eh, it was worth a shot...


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

shh we talk about Callie


----------



## Brad (May 7, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Eh, it was worth a shot...



Was it?


----------



## Keenan (May 7, 2012)

Just got back from my Jazz concert. Regular concert is on Wednesday.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

just got back from school
Eating pork roll
then doing my curtains
then changing a light globe 

w00t

-------
just got a job as a part-time gardener for my emo neighbours, being paid $20 an hour. DRUG MONEY FTW!!!
School photo's tomorrow, life sucks

I HAS JOB


----------



## Brad (May 10, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Just got back from my Jazz concert. Regular concert is on Wednesday.



Hey! Mine is on Wednesday too!  Speaking of concerts here is my epic recollection of yesterday, which was my trip to Oregon State Band Finals!

I woke up, got dressed and went to school. Went to Library Aid first period, then went off to Band 2nd period. We got our stuff together and got on the bus. We drove for quite a while. Then we stopped in Salem and went to Burger King and Bargain Mart. I knew the place because its where we stopped on our way to play pep band at the State Basketball Finals. I bought some nuts and Mountain Dew. I kept asking people if they wanted my nuts. So that was a thing. Anyways, we drive for a long time then we get to OSU in Corvallis. Which is also where the basketball finals were. We go inside, put our stuff away, then go to listen to one of the bands play. It was the band that beat my school by 1 point last year. They were good. Really good. We all then went and got dressed an warmed up. It was so hot in there. My sweat was sweating. The room was only allowed to hold 72 people. We broke some laws. After we warmed up, it was time to play. Show time. We had a pretty good performance. The only problem I had was this one clarinet kept squeaking. He always squeaks. But this time, it was worse. Then we went on to site reading. For those of you who aren't bandos, site reading is where they give you a piece that you've never seen before and you have to work it out within an allotted time, then play it. After we were done we watched the OSU steel drum band play. Here is a link. 



Spoiler:  Steel Drum Band











Now, keep in mind, we are the only band there still in uniform considering we just got done site-reading. So we look professional. In the middle of their performance two of our band members got up, took off their band shirts (they still had a white shirt underneath) and started a Conga Line around the nice college auditorium. Eventually more people joined and there was fun to be had. Afterwards they announced the winners. Me and my friend held our breath. 4th place, wasn't us. 3rd, not us. We were scared. 2nd place.... "Seaside Highschool!" We all stood up and cheered. We had beaten the people who had beat us by one point. They got 3rd. Heehee. Then we got on the bus, went to Izzy's. Cheered for our band director. On our way back we had to stop because someone got sick and pooped them selves on the other bus. Apparently it was everywhere. We didn't get home until 12:30. I didn't fall asleep until, like, 3:00. So now I'm at home cuz my mom let me stay home, and I'm downloading Minecraft for the 360. THE END.

Here are the results if you want them.


----------



## Keenan (May 10, 2012)

^Congrats! 

Sounds like it was a fun trip. 

Fluffy towels.


----------



## Brad (May 10, 2012)

Thank you, and it was. But may I ask. What does Fluffy Towels mean?


----------



## Keenan (May 10, 2012)

Brad said:


> Thank you, and it was. But may I ask. What does Fluffy Towels mean?


That's my band trip inside joke.


> Wednesday morning: left school at 8:30 and rode the bus to a mall in Connecticut where we ate lunch.
> Wednesday afternoon: got to Boston and went to the Science museum to watch an Imax film.
> Wednesday night: Went to dinner at a mall. Went to Yankee Candle with a bunch of my friends where we smelled candles for at least a half an hour before buying one called Fluffy Towel.
> Thursday morning: Performances start. Our concert band goes on, we get a standing ovation.
> ...





Spoiler: Fluffy Towels FTW


----------



## Brad (May 10, 2012)

Ah, now I remember.


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

Y U POST SO MUCH!!?


----------



## Brad (May 11, 2012)

Cuz I'm a lonely, lonely soul.


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

stfu we want Callie

IN THE LATEST GLEE NEWS








Tina gets a duet and Solo in the same episode!

TINA FINALLY GETS A STORY LINE... as rachel berry... :\
http://jakevonscott.tumblr.com/post/22830137554/waltzy-tina-becomes-rachel


----------



## Keenan (May 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> stfu we want Callie


She always leaves when I come on...


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

*****es Tina and Quinn join the Troubletones!


----------



## Keenan (May 13, 2012)

I'm trying to decide whether I should buy a gif sig or save up money for a gold mailbox. Any suggestions? If I do go for the gif sig, would this give anyone a seizure? I'm actually worried that the flashing might be annoying and it will be a waste of bells.


Spoiler








 Slow​Fast


----------



## monkey905332 (May 13, 2012)

I like it. I think you should get it. (i would go for slow though)


----------



## Brad (May 13, 2012)

Yeah. Slow isn't annoying. But fast might give me a seizure.


----------



## Keenan (May 13, 2012)

monkey905332 said:


> I like it. I think you should get it. (i would go for slow though)


Or you could just gift me yours.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

Gif. Why do people store PM's?
I bought the small mail box and clear it out every few weeks, why would people want to read over old PM's?


----------



## Keenan (May 14, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Gif. Why do people store PM's?
> I bought the small mail box and clear it out every few weeks, why would people want to read over old PM's?


Good point. Gif wins!

Edit: Of course, I bought it and it isn't working. If the size of the image is too large, will it not be accepted at all? I'm getting the still frame of the green question mark, but the the flashes of blue.
Here's the image and direct link, just in case someone knows what to do. Thanks!


Spoiler









http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll36/Syhper/markQ.gif


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

just go on photoshop/GIMP and shrink it?


----------



## Keenan (May 15, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> just go on photoshop/GIMP and shrink it?


It took me a while, but I finally got it. (I used gimp) Hopefully I can smooth it out a bit, but this is good for now.

Also, something really cool happened today. We took a state bio test, and the open-ended question was all about native plants. (Which I know more about than anything else, for those of you who don't know) So not only did I ace it, but I had tons of people coming up to me in the hallways and during class, thanking me for teaching them about native plants and telling me that they were thinking of me when writing their answer. My whole English class thanked me as well, for I had recently done a persuasive speech about native plants as well. (I'll post the essay if people will read it.) I'm really glad I could help so many people!
(It would also be funny to see the people I've taught get really good scores and everyone else fail. )


----------



## Brad (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)

w00t!


----------



## Keenan (May 16, 2012)

Brad said:


>





Spoiler







1:00


Edit: I felt I had to share this. I found the comment while watching Bo Burnham.



			
				Kafixis1 said:
			
		

> Dear Youtube,
> 
> I know a lot of people won't read this but. I am trying to become a walrus. I am moving to the arctic this May. I have already chopped off my arms and slide around on my belly everywhere. I know﻿ there are 5 billion people who want to become a walrus but I promise I'm different. -Thank you


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)




----------



## monkey905332 (May 17, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Or you could just gift me yours.



Very unlikely.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2012)

i'll gift it 
lol jks

yay school at 11am whooop


----------



## Brad (May 18, 2012)

This belongs here.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2012)

*GUYS UPDATE ON MY SOCIAL LIFE!!*​


Spoiler: Got me Glee CD! (excuse the hair)













Spoiler: LEGGINGS!!


----------



## Brad (May 18, 2012)

I'm assuming you were listening to the cd when you took the picture.


----------



## Keenan (May 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> This belongs here.


Thank you. Someone who listens to quality music.
There aint no party like my nana's tea party.

I remember you saying you listen to Bo Burnham as well, have you heard Rant? I can't believe I haven't heard it before, it's really funny.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'm assuming you were listening to the cd when you took the picture.



yes!

10 points 4 u


----------



## Brad (May 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Thank you. Someone who listens to quality music.
> There aint no party like my nana's tea party.
> 
> I remember you saying you listen to Bo Burnham as well, have you heard Rant? I can't believe I haven't heard it before, it's really funny.



I really enjoyed that song. As far as non-comedic music goes, this is the kind of stuff I generally listen to.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2012)

F1N3 1GN0R3 M3 D3N


----------



## Keenan (May 19, 2012)

Brad said:


> I really enjoyed that song. As far as non-comedic music goes, this is the kind of stuff I generally listen to.






I suggest you listen to this. Just one of the many bands I like.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

_le crew_


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> _le crew_



As long as there's no duckface.

And, check it.


----------



## Keenan (May 19, 2012)

Brad said:


>


I don't listen to much Cage the Elephant, but it was good.
This is the loud, distorted side of Self. (Matt Mahaffey)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDeeLRCkxM&list=PLAA73390A86EB0E43&index=5&feature=plpp_video
and this is the quieter side.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXy_wxgIe7A
Both, and almost all of his songs, are really good. He plays every insturment, sings and writes the music.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

we did duck faces at le resturant


CREY


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2012)

FOR SHAME JAKE, FOOOOOR SHAAAAAME!


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

i going out again tonight.

le moar duck faces


what is dis?





_*Le Cup from le Beauty and le Beast





Le Duck Face





...Le Fap*_​


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2012)

Jake! No! You're one of.... them.


----------



## Keenan (May 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> Jake! No! You're one of.... them.


Not them!

I like your duckface, Jake, and the Beauty and the Beast cup. That little guy is my favorite character.


----------



## Brad (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (May 20, 2012)

^Back when College Humor was funny. I'm glad I already ate dinner.
 Here's my contribution.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Not them!
> 
> I like your duckface, Jake, and the Beauty and the Beast cup. That little guy is my favorite character.



he come from Disney Land in Japan


----------



## Keenan (May 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>


I sent her a PM. She immediately logged off.


----------



## williamd (May 22, 2012)

Its been awhile since Ive been winning  It feels good.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I sent her a PM. She immediately logged off.



LOL!

she's been on a few times but done nothing :\


----------



## Keenan (May 22, 2012)

williamd said:


> Its been awhile since Ive been winning  It feels good.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Brad (May 23, 2012)

williamd said:


> Its been awhile since Ive been winning  It feels good.



Trust me... it won't last long.


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (May 23, 2012)

I do not approve.


----------



## Keenan (May 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> I do not approve.


This went from being cool, to scary, really quickly.


----------



## Brad (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

y would you make gifs of yourself...


----------



## Brad (May 23, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

i thought you were too cool 4 dat


----------



## Brad (May 24, 2012)

I'm not cool...


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2012)

oh i thought you were






(^^ I had a better one but it ****ed up so i had to make that stingy one)


----------



## Keenan (Jun 5, 2012)

No one has posted here in a while... I shall.

I r sick, but at least I got to watch E3 today.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2012)

i r bored and eating spicy capsicum


----------



## Chimera (Jun 8, 2012)

Chicken noodle soup is not a regular pastime, but it is quite dangerous, just like thinking you see. Kind of like...evolving a pikachu you know?


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

no, but,..

sushi tonight!!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay what's the point of this thread if it's never going to have a winner? Guess I'll close it in the next couple weeks. I'll pick a predetermined date and time so it'll be fair.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 8, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Okay what's the point of this thread if it's never going to have a winner? Guess I'll close it in the next couple weeks. I'll pick a predetermined date and time so it'll be fair.


Why would you do such a thing?


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Okay what's the point of this thread if it's never going to have a winner? Guess I'll close it in the next couple weeks. I'll pick a predetermined date and time so it'll be fair.



It's the new 'general discussion' thread since that died


----------



## Callie (Jun 8, 2012)

HAI EVERYONE, I CAN HAZ RETURN.

SOCK, DO NOT CLOSE THE THREAD. IT IS BEAUTIFUL IN EVERY SINGLE WAY.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

Callie said:


> HAI EVERYONE, I CAN HAZ RETURN.
> 
> SOCK, DO NOT CLOSE THE THREAD. IT IS BEAUTIFUL IN EVERY SINGLE WAY.



WE MISSED YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaay, I feel special! :3
Although this frightened me a little bit. 





But that was mostly wifi requests. Real life kind of ate me, but now I am back! 





How has everyone been? Have I missed much?


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

lol 23 notifications

we r gud.
i r doing assignment but i 2 excited coz i missed u 2 much


----------



## Chimera (Jun 9, 2012)

UMMMMM


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you guys stop speaking idiot and start speaking English? 

And I got out of school yesterday. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Chimera (Jun 9, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Okay what's the point of this thread if it's never going to have a winner? Guess I'll close it in the next couple weeks. I'll pick a predetermined date and time so it'll be fair.



Yo man why would you do that? Dis is our place to hang and have randomized dialogue. We're not here to win anymore, just to have fun. So be chill and let us do our thing AIGHT?


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Something really weird happened to the post order...


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> Something really weird happened to the post order...



what?


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Originally the UM post wasn't there, and Chimera's second post came before mine. I am confuz.


----------



## Brad (Jun 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> But that was mostly wifi requests. Real life kind of ate me, but now I am back!
> How has everyone been? Have I missed much?



WELCOME BACK!


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Brad, your pictures are always the best.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 9, 2012)

Callie said:


> Originally the UM post wasn't there, and Chimera's second post came before mine. I am confuz.



I dunt understand!!! POURQUOI??? D:


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

NO ENTIENDO


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

WAT DE HELL IZ GOIN ON


----------



## Brad (Jun 9, 2012)

Acid.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

The kind that you trip, or the kind that melts your skin?


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

oh okay


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

IS IT THE HAPPY ACID OR BURNY ACID
WHICH ONE


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

plz b happy acid


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

I luvz happy acid.
But I won't share.
Get your own happy acid.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

making a new youtube video. awww yeah

callie you havent see take a look;


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

I kind of wish I hadn't
what are you doing in the next one?


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

secret :3


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

I am leaning on the edge of my chair in anticipation.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

I at resturant mmm sea food


----------



## Keenan (Jun 10, 2012)

Callie said:


> I kind of wish I hadn't
> what are you doing in the next one?


You watched it? I made it 20 seconds before throwing my laptop across the room.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

Keenan said:


> You watched it? I made it 20 seconds before throwing my laptop across the room.



we're not friends anymore


----------



## Brad (Jun 10, 2012)

I started it. Realized it was the video you were talking about making in Tinychat. I closed it. Played Conkers Bad Fur Day.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

**** you all


----------



## Brad (Jun 10, 2012)

I'M SO SORRY JAKE! I JUST DIDN'T WANT TO WATCH!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

I watched the whole thing. What was my secret?


----------



## Brad (Jun 10, 2012)

Good ol' Blec.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm running low on mind bleach, but every time I use it it becomes increasingly difficult to remember where I originally bought it.

Related: What does Snoop dog use to wash his clothes? Bleeach XD


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate you all except callie


----------



## Brad (Jun 12, 2012)

JAKE! I thought we were friends!


----------



## Keenan (Jun 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I hate you all except callie


What about all the good times? Callie left for months, I've always been here for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I even has Glee gif for you.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 13, 2012)

Yay I win!


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

no never (i still mad at everyone)


----------



## Brad (Jun 13, 2012)

Fine, Jake. Don't come crawling back to Keenan and I.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 13, 2012)

Brad said:


> Fine, Jake. Don't come crawling back to Keenan and I.


Yeah. We're through.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Jun 14, 2012)

BARCELONA! BARCELONA!


----------



## Brad (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome back to the land of the living.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2012)

Gew?zel teuer!


----------



## Keenan (Jun 19, 2012)

One day of finals and one day of regular school left. I'm also now the proud owner of an iPhone 4.


----------



## Brad (Jun 19, 2012)

Keenan said:


> One day of finals and one day of regular school left. I'm also now the proud owner of an iPhone 4.



We should, like, totally face time.


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jun 20, 2012)

1 more half day of school left. Yes!


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 20, 2012)

RANDOM OSTRICH DANCE PARTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keenan (Jun 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> 1 more half day of school left. Yes!


Same'



			
				RANDOM OSTRICH said:
			
		

> RANDOM OSTRICH DANCE PARTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol, what a stupid game. It never ends thus no winner can be chosen.


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 20, 2012)

RANDOM ZOMBIES EAT YOUR BRAIN...OH WELL

RANDOM ZOMBIE DISCO PARTY


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> 1 more half day of school left. Yes!



a week and a day left. w00t


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2012)

RANDOM OSTRICH said:


> RANDOM OSTRICH DANCE PARTY!!!!!!!!!



I feel like your trying to make some sort of novelty account. But, this isn't the site you should be doing it on.


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> I feel like your trying to make some sort of novelty account.



what is a novelty account?
also does this contest ever end


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2012)

No. This contest never ends. Never.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

novelty pokemon?


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> No. This contest never ends. Never.



cool


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

oh okay no novelty pokemon then


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2012)

No, no. Keep posting. By all means.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> No, no. Keep posting. By all means.


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel like I'm in school. 0.0


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not lol..

I have to write an engish essay tomorrow i have to write on Othello which i should be studying, instead I'm playing Pokemon Conquest lol


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding. Annnnnnnnd the winner issssssssssssssssssss: Traceguy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

not now


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm done with school. Finally.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'm done with school. Finally.


Same, bro. Just need to perform at the graduation ceremony and I'm done.

How do you guys feel about cat abortions? New meme: X is the 9/11 of Y


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2012)

Dood, today is first day of summer.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

1 WEEK LEFT


----------



## froggy (Jun 23, 2012)

5 weeks left for me!


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

poor you


----------



## Brad (Jun 23, 2012)

froggy said:


> 5 weeks left for me!



Ouch.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Yh England's summer holidays start so late, (sob, sob)


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

BUT I ONLY GET A 2 WEEK BREAK


----------



## Brad (Jun 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> BUT I ONLY GET A 2 WEEK BREAK



Double Ouch.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

shh i have no school on wednesday


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2012)

MY SCHOOL ENDED JUNE 7TH

I TRIUMPH OVER ALL


----------



## Brad (Jun 25, 2012)

Oooh, look at Callie, all high and mighty. t(-.-t)


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

my school never ends....


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

My school recently ended.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

no school tomorrow 8)


----------



## Brad (Jun 25, 2012)

Whats school?


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

oh you


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 28, 2012)

I liek pi!


----------



## Brad (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeez, look at Captain Relevant over here.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 28, 2012)

And I got out on June 4th, suckers.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

You guys may get out early, but that means you go back to school early. I'll be laughing when September rolls around and you guys have been in school for a while already.


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2012)

You and me both.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

I knew we would win sooner or later, Brad.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

WOOT TWO WEEK BREAK FROM SCHOOL


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 29, 2012)

YOU SPOONY BARD!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

[video]http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/[/video]

Aylin <3


----------



## Maarten707 (Jun 29, 2012)

I win! U MAD BRO?


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi floor! Make me a sammich!


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 29, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'm so confused.


All these newbies, making this thread confubsing. I'm gonna go eat some cereal so I don't get confubsed.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

I want oranges


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2012)

I want mail.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

i want to go to Target


----------



## Brad (Jun 30, 2012)

Target is amazing. I still prefer Wal-Mart.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> Target is amazing. I still prefer Wal-Mart.


NO. Wal-Mart moves everything too often, making it seem really big and confubsing. Target keeps everything in the same general area is is super awesome.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 30, 2012)

Ralph Wiggum


----------



## Brad (Jun 30, 2012)

Walph Riggum


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

AUSTRALIA HAS TO WAL-MART!!

BUT I WAS MEANT TO GO TO TARGET TODAY BUT NO MY BROTHER HAD TO GO TO WORK EARLY AND I WAS STILL ASLEEP!!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> AUSTRALIA HAS TO WAL-MART!!
> 
> BUT I WAS MEANT TO GO TO TARGET TODAY BUT NO MY BROTHER HAD TO GO TO WORK EARLY AND I WAS STILL ASLEEP!!



... I went to Target today ^.^


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

SO JELLY!!!!!!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> SO JELLY!!!!!!



well you live in Australia so _I_ am jelly!!
I have ALWAYS wanted to go there..


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

Its crap here.


----------



## Brad (Jul 1, 2012)

There isn't a Wal-Mart or Target within an hour and a half of me. Either direction.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

nearest target is like 40 minutes away... i feel yo pain


----------



## Brad (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2012)

There is no Wal Mart near me, but target is I think about an hour away by foot?

Also, when do y'all go to back to school? I go back September 5th (my birthday, unfortunately -_-)


----------



## silver2000 (Jul 1, 2012)

ill have the last post


----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2012)

I hate to be all grammar gestapo and everything, but I believe you need a comma.

"ill, have the last post." It's very nice of you to offer the last post to ill. I'm sure he'll be happy.


----------



## Brad (Jul 1, 2012)

Callie said:


> There is no Wal Mart near me, but target is I think about an hour away by foot?
> 
> Also, when do y'all go to back to school? I go back September 5th (my birthday, unfortunately -_-)



My birthday is in August. U MAD?

[EDIT] I think I'm older than you.... U EVEN MORE MAD?


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

I AM GOING TO KMART TODAY!!


----------



## Brad (Jul 1, 2012)

But K-Mart, is a little.... boring.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 1, 2012)

Brad said:


> But K-Mart, is a little.... boring.


Agreed. They have 20 foot ceilings, and 5 foot shelves. It's creepy.


----------



## Brad (Jul 1, 2012)

Filled with nothing but, toilet paper and canned foods! MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

KMART WAS GOOOD!!


i didt get lost


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> My birthday is in August. U MAD?
> 
> [EDIT] I think I'm older than you.... U EVEN MORE MAD?



I turn 16 that day...AM I OLDER? YOUNGER? ARE WE TWINS WITH THE SAME SINS IN ANOTHER BIN? (by the way, bin is hip slang for month)


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> ARE WE TWINS WITH THE SAME SINS IN ANOTHER BIN?



NO! YOU LIKE A YEAR OLDER THAN ME SUCKKKKAAAAA@@!!!!!!!

P.S. THE WAY YOU PHRASED THAT WAS WHACK, GURRRL!


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> NO! YOU LIKE A YEAR OLDER THAN ME SUCKKKKAAAAA@@!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. THE WAY YOU PHRASED THAT WAS WHACK, GURRRL!



THAT MEANS I CAN GET MY LICENSE BEFORE YOU AND RUN YOU OVER WITH MY CAR
LEGALLY
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA

AND NAW BRO, I KEEP THINGS REAL. YOU FEEL ME BRO? THIS IS REALER THAN A SEAL THAT KEELLED A BOY BECAUSE OF A DEAL HE MADE WITH A DUDE NAMED NEAL IT WASN'T HIS FAULT THOUGH IT'S IN HIS GENES AND HIS ALLELES.
WORD
CUT
PRINT


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> THAT MEANS I CAN GET MY LICENSE BEFORE YOU AND RUN YOU OVER WITH MY CAR
> LEGALLY
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK HITTING ME! I DON'T GO OUTSIDE!!! HAHAaaa.... oh. Hm.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

GUYS I WAS IN SUSHI TRAIN AND THEY WERE PLAYING SUPER MARIO MUSIC


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

YEEEAAAAAHHHH BOOOIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

and i am going to target tomorrow.
and buying a Kelly Clarkson CD.
and getting McDonalds.
and dancing to Beyonce.


AMAZING


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with two of those. Nothebeyonceorkellyclarcksonpartthough.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

but..... I am dancing to Beyonce for my next video.

ALSO'

i am going to a sleep over on thursday and i am bringing like this ~20 person tent, anyone know how to put up a tent??

last time i put a tent up i couldn't and had to get the people next to me to do it for me.
I'm just to stylish for tents.


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> but..... I am dancing to Beyonce for my next video.
> 
> ALSO'
> 
> ...



C'MON, BRO! BE A MAN! ALL IT TAKES IS A LITTLE BIT OF BROTEIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Keenan (Jul 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> NO! YOU LIKE A YEAR OLDER THAN ME SUCKKKKAAAAA@@!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. THE WAY YOU PHRASED THAT WAS WHACK, GURRRL!


You're younger than me? I always assumed that you were older...


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

Out of all my friends I'm most of the time the youngest. I was born in August, and school starts in September. So I was *barley* five when I started Kindergarten, so that might explain why. I was basically a 4 year old, still. So I'll only be 17 when graduate, won't even be legally old enough to move out.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Wait, what grade are you in? 






I'm old enough to be a 10th grader, but because of my weird kindergarten and some odd cut off date I'm a 9th grader. Well, I guess technically I'm a 10th grader now, seeing as I just completed my 9th grade year.

AND FINE. I WILL HIT YOU WITH MY MOTOR CYCLE. WHILST PLAYING A GAME OF THE CARD VARIETY.


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going into 10th grade as well, I remember you guys talking about that, so I guess that's why I always thought we were all the same age. But, I'm just a youngin'.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, I feel like I remember a similar conversation, but I just wanted to clarify because of reasons. But I mean, we're essentially the same age. A year or two isn't really that big. I've had a few people ask me if I'm gonna have a sweet sixteen, and then I'm just kind of like "UUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
My last two birthday parties involved video game tournaments and a contest party; one in which you doodle on everyone's faces. 
Someone wrote "Belieber" on my forehead
Damn them all
Prizes included whoopee cushions, pirate swag (eye patch and hook), and a bubble blower that smells like chocolate.

So yes, I am totally having a sweet sixteen
I am definitely someone who should do that
Invite everybody I know
Dancing
Drinking
Drugging
whatever the hell else you do at sweet sixteens
bring it
I'm cool
I'm hip
I can get jiggy with it

This post is much longer than it needs to be.


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> Someone wrote "Belieber" on my forehead, Damn them all.



Someone wrote YOLO in my yearbook. Yearbook signing time was over.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> I'm old enough to be a 10th grader, but because of my weird kindergarten and some odd cut off date I'm a 9th grader. Well, I guess technically I'm a 10th grader now, seeing as I just completed my 9th grade year.


Same with me. I missed the cutoff by two days.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Same with me. I missed the cutoff by two days.



High five for senior citizenship!


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

HAHA!!!!! You guys are old!!! Woo! *Rides off on Motorcycle with all my cool young friends*


----------



## Keenan (Jul 2, 2012)

Callie said:


> High five for senior citizenship!





When did Alex gave that sweet stash?


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

this is like a soapie.


----------



## Brad (Jul 2, 2012)

Keenan said:


> When did Alex gave that sweet stash?



Don't know, but he needs to grow it way out. Get a Man-Stache. Or make into a Handlebar.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Spoiler: or even better


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

ewww thats chat


----------



## Brad (Jul 3, 2012)

A dark shadowy figure apprehends a couple of thugs.

"Wh-who... are you?"

The Dark figure moves into the light, his mustache, and beard in the shape of a bat are exposed.

"I'm Stache-Man."


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

MY MOUTH LOOKS LIP-SIDED


----------



## Brad (Jul 3, 2012)

Lip-Sided?


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, if you divide the face into two halves by cutting horizontally, one half has your lips, and the other does not. The side with  your lips on it is lipsided. So Jake is just being very repetitive. It's like saying my ears are ears.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

Callie said:


> Well, if you divide the face into two halves by cutting horizontally, one half has your lips, and the other does not. The side with  your lips on it is lipsided. So Jake is just being very repetitive. It's like saying my ears are ears.



thanks bb you explain everyfing so well

GUYS I GOT A HAPPY MEAL

AND MARIO WENT ON THE GLEE PROJECT!!


----------



## Brad (Jul 3, 2012)

Callie said:


> Well, if you divide the face into two halves by cutting horizontally, one half has your lips, and the other does not. The side with  your lips on it is lipsided. So Jake is just being very repetitive. It's like saying my ears are ears.



When did this become, a... a thing?


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

it's always existed.
Have you seriously never heard of it before?


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> When did this become, a... a thing?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 4, 2012)

A thing? Really a thing??? Let's go get that thing!


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jul 4, 2012)

^ the picture of you looks like it was taken through a screen.


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

Maybe cuz I am.....


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

Brad said:


>


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

I need to watch that movie.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

come visit friend, we will watch it together and then go visit P Sherman 42 wallaby way sydney - i know where it is


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

Mother of god... I never thought about the fact that you live there..... but still, the... the *SPIDERS*.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

lol seriously.
There are no spiders where i live.


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't believe you....


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

ok. no big spiders.
srs.
i dont even remember the last time i saw a spider.
i dont even remember then last time i saw a spider bigger than my finger nail


I'M THE BIGGEST TROLL!!


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

I think he might be in the KKK.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> I think he might be in the KKK.


Are you a Mexican? Cuz you seem confused. Que? Que? Que?


----------



## Brad (Jul 4, 2012)

I feel like this party train is on a fast track to racism town. Oh yeah, and its 4th of July, soooo...


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

who wants to hear about my camping experience?

i got leech'd and blood'd god i look like a druggo, remind me never to do that again


----------



## Brad (Jul 6, 2012)

Camping is pretty fun. So, no. I won't remind you.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, so everyone sit back and I will tell you of the experience of the gay city kid being stuck in a tent;

so anyway, it was like me and all my babes who i barely ever see (because they live out west and it's a pain in the ass to get to)
So we had like some ~20 person tent or something, and it was legit, boiling hot when we put it up (like the lives in the middle of the bush so we put the tent down away from her house) and so we got there at like 3pm and put the tent up (which took up like 2 hours cause yes we are that dumb). Anyway we got the tent up, went inside and ordered pizza online (because lets face it, if i had to eat 'camp food' someone would have died) and so pizza was meant to arrive at 6, but no, they decided to make it arrive at 6:30 AND YET THEY STILL GAVE HIM A $2 TIP!!!
Then we ate the pizza (god i ate like 5 pieces mmf) and then we waddled back down to the tent, and what the ****. It was raining, like the tent was drenched, i was legit scared the roof would implode and everything would be ****ed.
Then since it's in the effing bush, leeches everywhere, and guess who gets attacked. LOL! moi, so then i am like "fml" so then me and my babe run to the house to grab some salt, bur its pouring and in the bush so i get cut everywhere, and then i just so mad.
Then we come back to the tent and we open up the door and everyone inside legit ****ted them selves and were like "AHHH ****" cause apparently someone was telling some scary story about a ouija board and then we came in at the scary part and ****.
Then we *****ed until like 2am and then played spin the bottle (i kissed guys!!) and went to sleep at 4am which i slept for like 30 minutes, or some short amount, and legit the hippo next to me snored like a tank i just wanted to kick her out in the rain.
so i got no sleep, then my bestie woke up and started running outside in the rain with her boyfriend, and they got leech'd and i had to medicate them.
then i had a shower and never went back to the tent, i refused to. I was happy chilling inside with her two cats.
Never do i was to camp again god that was horrible.
almost 6pm and i have survived on like 30 minutes sleep, and i am going for a riving lesson in half hour lol watch out road there's gonna be a death


----------



## Brad (Jul 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Then we *****ed until like 2am



Ya' know. That was uh... unneeded info. Deffo.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

it's 5 letters, not 4

female dogged*


----------



## Brad (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay. Man. Chat filters can really ***** you up.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

No, you just guessed and not think


----------



## Brad (Jul 6, 2012)

Knowledge is a burden.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

u just silly


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

Why so serious?


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

I do not like batman


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

What.... Jake..... How? Also, I get 5, *free*, large popcorns for the midnight premiere. We all bought specials at Spider-Man, so we got these buckets. And that's what we put the popcorn in.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

it's batman.
We googled it for Supernova (this huge Anime festival in Australia every year) and i wanted to go as a lesbian from batman, and there was a lesbian bat woman but she got cut out, so i never liked batman


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

It probably wasn't very lore friendly.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

Nah, I'm cool.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

but.....


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2012)

Batman doesn't forget.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

And now I can't fall asleep.

Time to attempt to wash America off my arms I suppose.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

eww america


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

That is a gif.

I am exploding with happiness.


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)

First thing I did this morning, anyone can have America anytime they want now.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> First thing I did this morning, anyone can have America anytime they want now.


It's perfect, Brad. Thank you.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Much appreciation goes to the Bradmiester.


----------



## Brad (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Um, excuse me. I was a pretty amazing gymnast back in the day


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

mmmm Okay, that was a good read


----------



## Brad (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay, this isn't "video war"

if you want one i'd gladly make one


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

*grabs knife*


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

*is excited to watch war, reclines*


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

what.

guys i am bored


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

I was expecting a video war of epic proportions, but alas. It has not happened.

And um, if you are truly bored, you can read this longass dissertation on lolcats. But I dunno if that'll solve anything.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/37681185/MILTNER DISSERTATION.pdf


----------



## Brad (Jul 9, 2012)

Reading, haha. No.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Jul 9, 2012)

I want a rasberry flavored lava lamp man. IS that too much to ask for?


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

I had McDonalds again today


----------



## Brad (Jul 10, 2012)

Lucky.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

i went for walkies and got hungries


----------



## Keenan (Jul 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i went for walkies and got hungries


To be able to say "I'm hungry, I'm going to go to McDonald's" and then to actually do it must be great. My lack of money I'm willing to spend and a drivers license prevents me from doing this most times.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

yes, its great


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't been to McDonald's since 2nd grade.

However I do walk around and buy **** when I get hungry or thirsty. SO TWINZIES OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

except I have to like spend a 30 minute journey to find food


----------



## Brad (Jul 10, 2012)

Callie said:


> I haven't been to McDonald's since 2nd grade.



How do you live with yourself?


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

Tbh i dont go to mcdonalds often either.


----------



## Brad (Jul 10, 2012)

You monsters.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

GUYS ITS ALRIGHT

Kelly Clarkson is coming to where I am so I dont have to get shipped to another state!!!
woot!!!
I AM BUYING TICKETS TOMORROW AT 9AM AS SOON AS THEY GO ON SALE!


----------



## Brad (Jul 10, 2012)

Never been to concert.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

You have never lived


----------



## Brad (Jul 10, 2012)

I know... I just..... don't have many friends that enjoy my music. So, whats the point?


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2012)

Fun fact: My camp's staff is putting on a production of Bye Bye Birdie.

Unfortunate fact: I have to act like a sexy kitten. (quoting the choreographer >.<)

We have about 10 rehearsals to get the whole thing together, so this will be...interesting...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 11, 2012)

Well that's okay because cats are always sexy no matter how you put them. You just gotta rub your cheeks against people's legs and you got them where you want them.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 11, 2012)

Brad said:


> I know... I just..... don't have many friends that enjoy my music. So, whats the point?


I'll see a concert with you, Brad.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2012)

guys i dont want to go on a driving lesson!!


----------



## Brad (Jul 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> guys i dont want to go on a driving lesson!!



It'll be FUN!!!!


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

I am sure it will be fun


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

i almost died because i had to go to one of those things where you press the button to get the ticket, and then you grab your ticket and the barrier opens up and you go park. 

Yeah i'm too short so i couldn't reach it so i was there literally shoving my whole body out the window...

ON THE BRIGHT SIDE MY TISSUES FROM BEYONCE ARRIVED!!


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

oii this is serious business, nearly died


----------



## Callie (Jul 12, 2012)

TBT RODE TRIP:

JAKE, YOU DRIVE TO AMERICA, PICK ALL OF US UP AND GO TO A CONCERT TOGETHER

SOUNDS LIKE FUN


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

I ACTUALLY WOULD DO IT BECAUSE I LOVE ROAD TRIPS AND I HAVE A CARAVAN!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 12, 2012)

Can I be the travel manager?


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

no youre not invited


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2012)

I already bought the tickets.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

And I am coming to get them then having Jake pick me up


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Brad said:


> I already bought the tickets.



they're breaking up though. but my fav is staying so 



Dylab said:


> And I am coming to get them then having Jake pick me up


no, youre not coming


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh say what! I always come!


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

No, youre not invited


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Too bad im going to sneak on


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2012)

Dang. I only have 1 more minute to post, I've been here for two years, today............. dang.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

what...

No brad


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

1 more minute :O


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

le pizza cooking in le oven!


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Pizza yum


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

OMFG!!!







SECOND BEST VIDEO THEYVE DONE THIS YEAR!!! EFFFFFF SO GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Not bad


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

NOW WATCH TGP







mmf


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Check this out!!!!!


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

I love that vid and the song (moves like jagger )


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

you can edit, and stop posting the video everywhere - this isnt the animal crossing board


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

GRRR, how dare you!


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> GRRR, how dare you!



nahh you can come.

also guys we are listening to glee non stop on this road trip


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> nahh you can come.
> 
> also guys we are listening to glee non stop on this road trip



Omg, that must suck, unless you like Glee.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

ok your're not invited


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Fine with me.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

good.

I will go with Callie, Brad and Keenan


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Now I'm jealous.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Good, because i'll be there rocking along to "when i grow up", crusin' down the high way and you'll be sobbing in your room whilst Callie, Keenan and Brad are eating pizza in the back seat


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hopefully not Pizza Hut. Because, when I eat Pizza Hut, I don't 'feel' full, when I actually am. Then I get sick. Very sick. I eat Pizza Hut at least twice a week, you would think I'd have learned not to by now.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Well if it's Pizza Hut I am glad I am not going again.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2012)

It's so good! But its dangerous for us to be together.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

I will jsut follow on a tricycle.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I will jsut follow on a tricycle.



Lol may I come with you?


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

No guys i will make my own pizzas.
I am part Italian (in my test tube baby theory) so i cook pizza and paste incredibly well.
When you eat my pizza, shop stuff tastes like ****.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2012)

I am going to bake a cheesecake now out of paperclips. It will be very metallic.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

No, you're not invited xD


----------



## Brad (Jul 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I am part Italian (in my test tube baby theory)



On a related note, I think I might be a clone of my father. People always tell me I look exactly like him, and people always accidentally call me by my dad's name. I think there's more going on here than I know of.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm test tube of italian and japanese


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2012)

You're invited.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

You're not


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

im going on a tricycle


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

i'll run you over


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Ill be behind you so you cant


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> You're not



I'll slap you with my pingas.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Ill dodge it


----------



## Brad (Jul 13, 2012)

Or you just ya' know, realize we're going to see The Wiggles.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2012)

Dylab said:


> Ill dodge it



I wasn't talking to you but okay.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Id love to see the wiggles haha


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

Dylab said:


> Ill be behind you so you cant



You do realize cars can go in reverse, dont you?


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Behind on the side


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

You do know cars have steering wheels.
Look either way you're gonna get killed so leave it


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Id just move out of the way


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

youre gonna die either way, ok


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

I doubt ill die im awesome like that


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

no, you will


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Well its friday the 13th so that possibility is strong.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

well i banged my hand on the corner of the wall and now it's ****ed so that explains a lot


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

It really does.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 14, 2012)

So here's the thing. I'm going to drop a bomb full of hydrogen flouride on this forum for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

you can't bomb a forum...


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2012)

Chimera said:


> So here's the thing. I'm going to drop a bomb full of hydrogen flouride on this forum for everyone to enjoy.



Like toothpaste? Mmmmmm.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't forget to floss!


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

guys i was on tinychat and i just go into random rooms and start dancing. good time


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2012)

I would but...... well, the same reason I don't use chatroulette.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

There was no porn involved, it's okay


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2012)

There's always that chance....


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

Nope. I just go in there, blast my ****** and then get dancin'
Someone even thought i was a girl;






But it was great.
I joined some random gaming room with some Asian guys and rocked out and they joined in, too.
Was a rather good night.
Now it's 3:42am and i'm off to sleep. Tell u moar in de mornin' afternoon (i dont wake until like 2pm hahaha)



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[size=-2]*cat dolls[/size]


----------



## Chimera (Jul 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Like toothpaste? Mmmmmm.



o__0 toothpaste that will corrode any material except plastic to nothing.


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2012)

Dentures.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 15, 2012)

Buttfaces.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

I like toothpaste


----------



## Brad (Jul 15, 2012)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Teenagers singing about love?

_Seems Legit._


----------



## Keenan (Jul 15, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Good, because i'll be there rocking along to "when i grow up", crusin' down the high way and you'll be sobbing in your room whilst Callie, Keenan and Brad are eating pizza in the back seat


The back of Jake's van..?

Cool. I'll be there


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> The back of Jake's van..?
> 
> Cool. I'll be there



It's a _caravan_


----------



## Chimera (Jul 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> It's a _caravan_



It's a cavern.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

nahh its a caravan that holds 4 ppl


----------



## Brad (Jul 16, 2012)

Papa Murphy's Pizza.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, we also have sushi


----------



## Brad (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't eat fish. More for you.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

you can get chicken, beef and vegetable sushi


----------



## Brad (Jul 16, 2012)

GET ME CHICKEN!


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, Chicken is nice :3


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 16, 2012)

Steak better.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

what does this topic do?


----------



## Brad (Jul 16, 2012)

This topic does a fun gaem.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> This topic does a fun gaem.


Yes. Is very fun gaem.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

what are the rules for this game?


----------



## Brad (Jul 16, 2012)

Be the last one to post. The end.


----------



## monkey905332 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice way to explain Brad. *clapping*


----------



## Chimera (Jul 16, 2012)

DO YOU HAVE ANY JAM SANDWICHES?


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

guize i gotz hair cut


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

but got like nothing off yei


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok dolan i ctu fro yew cuz wewr frands.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

no we not


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

hello everybody!
i'm joining this game xD


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

well i prefer my mates Cal, Keen and Bra, but w/e


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

what does w/e mean?


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

whatever.

srs ppl need 2 google dere intanet termz


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

xD i only know the dutch internet terms, and some english internet terms, but not all english internet terms


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2012)

M'kay, M'kay. You get out of the Grammar Nazi watch. But just this once.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 17, 2012)

Brad said:


> M'kay, M'kay. You get out of the Grammar Nazi watch. But just this once.


Brad! You've joined the grammar police force? Very nice, I'm on it too.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol, in Dutch I'm really a grammar nazi, and a little bit in English. Some Dutch people just can't talk English, and with that I don't mean old people.


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

hahaha xD
i'm always watching you, from the movie with that fussy blue monster and the green monster with one eye xD


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2012)

Monster's Inc.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

when ends this game?


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2012)

Never.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

These dam newbies have no clue how to play this game. I mean you at least need to dig a tunnel to get to the end of the thread to win. The problem is we don't know which way to dig.


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2012)

....And we don't have any shovels.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

HE HAVE PICKAXES!


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys, I don't got enough sticks. I left 'em in my chest back home.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like you're using your hands.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> ....And we don't have any shovels.



my dads a carpenter so i'll steal some


----------



## Brad (Jul 18, 2012)

tsk, tsk.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 18, 2012)

Chimera said:


> These dam newbies have no clue how to play this game. I mean you at least need to dig a tunnel to get to the end of the thread to win. The problem is we don't know which way to dig.



oooohhh!
now i know it, thnx


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> tsk, tsk.



what?


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what?




that haha


----------



## Brad (Jul 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what?



Stealing is bad.


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2012)

they're shovels...


----------



## Brad (Jul 19, 2012)

*Jake steals shovels*

Jakes Dad: "We NEED those shovels? Where are they? They are the only thing that can destroy the invading aliens!"
Jakes Mom: "I think Jake took 'em."

Then we all died. THE END.


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2012)

Would never happen


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 19, 2012)

it are shovels to steal xD


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2012)

speak english.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

*TENACITY*








GUYS THIS IS SO INTENSE I HAVE NO IDEA WHO WON I THINK NO ONE WON BUT OK BECAUSE THEY DID IT ALL IN ONE TAKE!


----------



## Brad (Jul 20, 2012)

14 dead and 50 others injured in a shooting in Aurora, Colorado during Dark Knight Rises premiere.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...ado-theater-shooting-20120720,0,6920356.story


----------



## Chimera (Jul 20, 2012)

Keep your dirty glee videos off this thread.


----------



## monkey905332 (Jul 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> 14 dead and 50 others injured in a shooting in Aurora, Colorado during Dark Knight Rises premiere.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...ado-theater-shooting-20120720,0,6920356.story



I thought that was soooooo creepy that it was during batman.....


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Keep your dirty glee videos off this thread.



It's Tenacity week!

it's intense


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

It's butt munchers.


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

they're family friendly.

i can post what i want so dont think you can tell me what to do  xx


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 21, 2012)

Glee is stupid


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

you're stupid.
go back to your sweat shop dutch forum please


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

It's getting fiesty in here.


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

u started it


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

umad? ;D


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

no lol


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

Good because there's nothing worse than an angry beaver. Besides, like, the Holocaust.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh...


----------



## Brad (Jul 22, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Good because there's nothing worse than an angry beaver. Besides, like, the Holocaust.



I don't know, something that involves some towers comes to mind.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 22, 2012)

:| those two aren't even comparable events.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 22, 2012)

Brad said:


> I don't know, something that involves some towers comes to mind.


I'm sorry, this is terrible... As long as it's offensive is the name, so click the link at your own risk.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 22, 2012)

I've seen worse but yeaahhh


----------



## Brad (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say that's the worse I've ever seen..... but, I use Reddit.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

seriously, why are you posting 9/11 stuff
it really pisses me off when people make 'lol' posts about it


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

Sophisticated.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)

Came up when I googled lol9/11.


----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmmm..... You should expect the FBI at your house soon.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

I've seen that episode. I've seen a lot of them.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

So, that's what a Scraggy does.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

For a second I thought that was a lazer shlong.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

No.... rule34.... please.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm guessing Scraggy is your favorite?


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes. I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)

Let's all ignore Brad and post gifs.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Jul 23, 2012)

The gang's all here.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

Brad said:


>





Chimera said:


> The gang's all here.


----------



## Brad (Jul 23, 2012)

Should I get the new Pokemon games?


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 24, 2012)

I gotta get KH for the 3DS first.


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Jul 24, 2012)

In all of these gifs, why are they in the same field? Is the new show just boring, or.....


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 24, 2012)

butts?


----------



## Brad (Jul 24, 2012)

What?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't bother with gifs cuz you gotta worry about the format and size and all that.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 24, 2012)

Spoiler: Best FB post I've seen in a while



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=399305843452563&set=a.350916424958172.77130.350909394958875&type=1&theater


----------



## Brad (Jul 25, 2012)

Why did you post this?

On a side note, the was hilarious.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2012)

Today i made about 20 *prank* calls (not really prank, but some catholic school's been calling me since the start of June and it started to piss me off so i kept calling them and going crazy)
Pretty much i just yelled at them, and one time some smart ass ***** picked up and she was like 
- "what's your number"
"i dont know i only got my phone like a month ago"
- "so you've had your phone for a month and you dont know the number? you're a little slow"
"yeah i am and thats ****ing offensive slut"
- "if you continue to call this number i will let the police know and they'll trace the call"
"well ****ing do it i dont care. I've already reported YOU to the police for constantly calling me for the past two months. I've told you hundreds of times my ****ING CHILD DOESNT GO THERE. so good luck with that slut *hangs up*

GOD I CALLED THEM LIKE 10 TIMES IT WAS THE BEST


----------



## Keenan (Jul 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> Why did you post this?
> 
> On a side note, that was hilarious.


The other things going on in this thread are boring. I felt this would change things up, and it was in fact quite hilarious.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 25, 2012)

http://stupidhorse.tumblr.com/post/11256157593/skapunkotherjunk-cat-planet-raocow-oh-man

Just listen to this beauty.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2012)

omg hahaha

we pranked this play ground place and claimed our son got an STD when in the ball pit.
omg he thought we were legit and was freaking out and was like "HOW WE CLEAN IT REGULARLY!!!" then he was trying to get our details so we could get free entry for 6 months - we gave him some random details we just made up so now some lucky ***** gets free entry!
Wow we are great


----------



## Brad (Jul 26, 2012)

Not trying to be a square. But, you could have got someone fired with that call, or at the very least ruined that guys day.


----------



## Jake (Jul 26, 2012)

It was the manager.


----------



## Brad (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah. Okay.


----------



## Jake (Jul 26, 2012)

We are also going to ring a swimming pool tomorrow and let them know my son let out a "floater" and that is my diarrhoea would affect the pool.

THEN
from this infamous prank;






we have found that McDonalds and we are gonna talk to Karry.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 26, 2012)

Make prank videos.


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2012)

Just did my camp's musical. I got to sing at kids about how much they sucked; it was awesome. I went into the audience and screamed at them, then brought them on stage. 

"KIDS, I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S WRONG THESE KIDS TODAY
KIDS, WHO CAN UNDERSTAND ANYTHING THEY SAY?
KIDS, THEY ARE DISOBEDIENT, DISRESPECTFUL OAFS
NOISY, CRAZY, SLOPPY, LAZY LOAFERS"

And it goes on.
The best part was one guy was ranting about kids and he said "I WOULD RATHER HAVE E. COLI THAN KIDS."


----------



## Brad (Jul 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> The best part was one guy was ranting about kids and he said "I WOULD RATHER HAVE E. COLI THAN KIDS."


 As a person that lives with 7 kids, 2 of them being toddlers, I can confirm this feeling.


----------



## Callie (Jul 27, 2012)

"The great French philosopher (he made up a name here) once said that people brought on the destruction of people. But he was wrong; IT WAS KIDS ALL ALONG."

"If I were in an elevator with Saddam Hussein, Stalin, and a kid and I had a gun with two bullets, I would shoot the kid twice!" is something he said during a rehearsal because we'd be fired if it did it on show night.

And so many more. So many children, I apologize Brad. If you ever need an um, accident, to happen, call me at 877-588-4847. Always happy to help.


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 27, 2012)

I.............declare..............BAAAANNNKKRUUUPPTTTCCCYYYY!


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

guys i have more pranks and i recorded them you can listen to them


----------



## Brad (Jul 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> "If I were in an elevator with Saddam Hussein, Stalin, and a kid and I had a gun with two bullets, I would shoot the kid twice!"



Best quote I've heard.


----------



## Callie (Jul 27, 2012)

Brad said:


> Best quote I've heard.



I really wish he could've said it during the show, but it would've gotten us all fired. The way he delivered it too was awesome. The piano player hit his head on the keyboard from laughing so hard.

And PapNer, might I ask what Styes are?


----------



## Brad (Jul 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> And PapNer, might I ask what Styes are?



Just... don't google it.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 27, 2012)

You shouldn't Google a lot of things (i.e. the black plague) but people are still going to.


----------



## Brad (Jul 27, 2012)

Defiantly don't Google, Blue Waffle.


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys i have dumplings


----------



## Brad (Jul 28, 2012)

It's okay. We will get through this together.


----------



## Callie (Jul 28, 2012)

Googling was not an overall terrible decision.

Also, Jake, may I have your dumplings?


----------



## Brad (Jul 28, 2012)

Callie said:


> Googling was not an overall terrible decision.



You're walking a fine line between life, and death.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> Defiantly don't Google, Blue Waffle.


The black plague is worse.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

Callie said:


> Googling was not an overall terrible decision.
> 
> Also, Jake, may I have your dumplings?



There's one left, and it's vegetarian, that okay bb?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 28, 2012)

i luv u bb u r mi lief.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

nahh soz babe u dont get any, only 4 callie


----------



## Chimera (Jul 29, 2012)

You used a little too much sauce.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

actually theyre sauce free


----------



## Brad (Jul 29, 2012)

Are dumplings... like, good? That's another thing we gotta get on the way to the concert.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

sure, we can get the dumplings on the way to the city. I know where everything is.

THEY'RE DELICIOUS


----------



## Chimera (Jul 29, 2012)

Where is the rest of the crystal skulls?


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> There's one left, and it's vegetarian, that okay bb?



Sounds divine.

AND BRAD WE NEED TO GET SOME DUMPLINGS INTO YOUR SYSTEM. THIS IS NOT OKAY.


----------



## Brad (Jul 29, 2012)

What if I'm allergic.


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2012)

If you have an allergy to pure awesome then we have bigger things to worry about than getting dumplings into you.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 29, 2012)

You can find dumplings in the dumpster.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Were you being punny? I c wat u possibly did thar.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

Callie said:


> Were you being punny? I c wat u possibly did thar.



soz bb i just ate the last dumpling


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> soz bb i just ate the last dumpling



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Brad (Jul 30, 2012)

Callie said:


>



One of the best scenes from that movie.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Would it be terrible to admit I've never seen it? I just searched noooooooo on tumblr, and the gif came up.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

Callie said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Callie it's okay darlin'

my brother works next door (well down a few stores) they know him and give him dumplings for juices


----------



## Brad (Jul 30, 2012)

Callie said:


> Would it be terrible to admit I've never seen it? I just searched noooooooo on tumblr, and the gif came up.



If I'm eating dumplings, you're watching the Avengers.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> If I'm eating dumplings, you're watching the Avengers.



Does it work vice-virsa? :3


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

If anyone is bored enough and has an hour to kill, here is me in my camp's show of Bye Bye Birdie. I'm the one in the polkadotted redish dress with her dyed red hair pulled back. Yurp. 

This wasn't our best run by any means, but it was our second showing that night so we were tired. I even forgot to go to a scene in which I had a line. >.<


----------



## Keenan (Jul 30, 2012)

Callie said:


> If anyone is bored enough and has an hour to kill, here is me in my camp's show of Bye Bye Birdie. I'm the one in the polkadotted redish dress with her dyed red hair pulled back. Yurp.
> 
> This wasn't our best run by any means, but it was our second showing that night so we were tired. I even forgot to go to a scene in which I had a line. >.<


So there is video evidence? I'll watch it when I get home and have headphones.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Keenan said:


> So there is video evidence… I'll watch it when I get home and have headphones.



I didn't think there would be, but the main tech guy decided to film it. And I suppose I'm masochistic enough to post it here on TBT.
The whole channel is just going to be filled with black mail evidence of me.
I have four words that will haunt me in a few days when the video's uploaded: Child sized Pikachu costume.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 30, 2012)

It's not working for me... Can you give me a direct link to YouTube?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It's not working for me... Can you give me a direct link to YouTube?



Man, there's a button on the bottom right that says "watch on youtube."


----------



## Keenan (Jul 30, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Man, there's a button on the bottom right that says "watch on youtube."


Clever, but I'm on my phone. It's not even loading, so that button isn't there.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdfjkqKr4uU


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2012)

:link:


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Is a man I admire because he saves Hyrule time and time again.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

Callie said:


> If anyone is bored enough and has an hour to kill, here is me in my camp's show of Bye Bye Birdie. I'm the one in the polkadotted redish dress with her dyed red hair pulled back. Yurp.
> 
> This wasn't our best run by any means, but it was our second showing that night so we were tired. I even forgot to go to a scene in which I had a line. >.<



nahh gotta practise my arches


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2012)

It should be Adios Senior Birdie.


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2012)

Callie said:


> I have four words that will haunt me in a few days when the video's uploaded: Child sized Pikachu costume.



You'll never live it down.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 31, 2012)

I have written a series of articles on the famous site known as IGN. They are not well known, but if you are fans of these series, then you will (most likely) enjoy them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For everyone on this site that is a Pokemon fan, you must read this article. The article pays homage to another article written by someone named Guardianike33 on IGN (the link is in the article).
-------------------------------
A New Pokemon RPG:
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/06/27/a-new-pokemon-rpg

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, if you are looking forward to the Wii U and Nintendo Land, read these:
-------------------------------
Questions About the Wii U:
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/07/25/wii-u-questions

Nintendo Land:
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/06/17/wii-us-nintendo-land

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Final Fantasy VI and VII need remakes on the Wii U! Feel free to read these articles, if you're a fan of the series or games.
-------------------------------
Final Fantasy VI remake:
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/07/28/a-final-fantasy-vi-remake

Final Fantasy VII remake:
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/04/29/a-final-fantasy-vii-remake/

Compilation of Final Fantasy VII remake(s):
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/04/30/compilation-of-final-fantasy-vii/

Compilation of Final Fantasy VII Extras CD:
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/04/30/compilation-of-final-fantasy-vii-an-extras-cd/

A Game to End the Final Fantasy VII Saga:
http://www.ign.com/blogs/cloud-link-vii/2012/05/01/final-fantasy-vii-a-game-to-end-the-series/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry if some of you took this as spam.


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)

Brad said:


> You'll never live it down.



There's even photos of me in it on the walls of the camp. jfk;afklsjf;lksfslksfjl;ksjfkl;sfslkdjf;lksfj;lksj
forever black mailed


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2012)

Callie said:


> There's even photos of me in it on the walls of the camp. jfk;afklsjf;lksfslksfjl;ksjfkl;sfslkdjf;lksfj;lksj
> forever black mailed



After you're embarrassed by these pictures, then you have my permission to die.


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2012)

wtf, double-post


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)

You know, you'd make a great suicide prevention counselor.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay this thread has turned into a place to advertise your crap.


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Jul 31, 2012)

Callie said:


>


The movie was better.


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Okay this thread has turned into a place to advertise your crap.



Okay, then. I'm working on a book-thingy-notreallysurewhatitisyet. Yeah. Click the link. I'm adding pages regulary. It's a WIP.

http://imgur.com/a/qbCOV

Might be a _little_ offensive.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 31, 2012)

Brad said:


> Okay, then. I'm working on a book-thingy-notreallysurewhatitisyet. Yeah. Click the link. I'm adding pages regulary. It's a WIP.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qbCOV
> 
> Might be a _little_ offensive.


I could be offended by page two… but I'm too tired to even attempt to understand it. Something about Criste (I don't know how to spell my own governer's name)


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)

Keenan said:


> The movie was better.



I prefer the graphic novel which existed 11 years prior.

And Brad, I love page 4 on your thingythang.


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I could be offended by page two… but I'm too tired to even attempt to understand it. Something about Criste (I don't know how to spell my own governer's name)



It was more about Jersey Shore. And the stereotype of Jersey being dirty.


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)

Again brosiph, your comics r 2 kewl 4 skool lol


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2012)

Skewl is 4 Looserz


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone know what tagalongs are? I know they're a girl scout cookie, but what are they made of? GOOGLE IS FOR WIMPS.


----------



## Brad (Jul 31, 2012)

Here, I googled that for you, because, I thought, "Hey! I'm a wimp!"

Seems to be mainly Peanut Butter and Chocolate.

Here's a recipe: http://www.instructables.com/id/Tagalong-Cookies-Recipe/


----------



## Chimera (Aug 1, 2012)

djkdfkdfjcjcgfjfgkkjgdmf mdfkurjrkfkfgf/.[o iuytrfed4teym u,jioiuytr[e

That is a result of me rolling around on my keyboard.


----------



## Brad (Aug 1, 2012)

kn,hhbg n,..;,kbn gbv mju,mjnv cvnvnhjmnh fhnhn  c


There's my go at it. Someone walked in on me doing it. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2012)

hyht6h


that's me headbutting the keyboard


----------



## Brad (Aug 1, 2012)

You better apologize.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2012)

lappy doesnt care


----------



## Brad (Aug 1, 2012)

He's crazy.


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2012)

kl/o;p;

me lightly stomping on my keyboard


----------



## Keenan (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll conform to this gaem. This is me with all fingers on my phone's keypad.

ItzktzixkhckhrUrfkvlj krzkt


----------



## Brad (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2012)

ddxd;olf,m;zz;jdxyc



me punching lappy


----------



## Brad (Aug 2, 2012)

You monster! All your computer wants to do it bring you gaming goodness. And yet, you beat it.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

HOW BEAUTIFUL DOES SHE LOOK!!



Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Aug 2, 2012)

The thumbnail makes it look like he's about to make her face into a pile of blood Jell-O.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

it's because she's preggo!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 2, 2012)

Glee is about guys beating their pregnant girlfriends. All the meanwhile, badly covering, old, awesome songs. Fact. I'll never be told otherwise.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

THE GLEE PROJECT NOT GLEE

IT IS THEIR ASSIGNMENT FOR ACTABILITY!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 2, 2012)

Do they have to get good grades to be on the show?


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

They have to pass each week to be on the show!


----------



## Brad (Aug 2, 2012)

So, do they get kicked off the Glee Project, or the actual Glee? Because, if it's the latter there's a high chance that it's scripted.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

they start off with x contenders for the glee project - then each week, whoever is the weakest gets eliminated (or they cann quiet and then two go each week) then at the very end they chose a winner to go on the show!

and i'm going for the cute Muslim i posted before 

AND THE VIDEO IS SCRIPTED BECAUSE IT WAS THEIR ASSIGNMENT TO SHOW THEIR ACTING SKILLS


OMG WHAT IS THIS ****.

Ryan Murphy gave us the Box Scene and he's giving s the Faberry bridesmaid scene tomorrow!!
WE NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN.
NOW WE JUST NEED OKLAHOMA AND FERGALISCIOUS AND WE CAN DIE HAPPY AHHHH.

You've got no idea how good this is, like you're not in the glee fandom.
but it's like getting a deleted scene that you've always wanted to see, and finally years later, you get to see it.
Idc about the box scene cause i aint no klainer but i love Faberry!<3


----------



## Chimera (Aug 2, 2012)

Ohohohoho


----------



## Brad (Aug 2, 2012)

ohohohohohohoho


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

ohohohohohohohohohohohoh

FABERRY BRIDESMAID SCENE!!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 3, 2012)

Never saw that movie.


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a deleted scene from glee we never got idiot!

nothing to do with the movie bridesmaids lol

HE IS GIVING US HELLO 12, HELLO 13, HELLO LOVE SOON TOO!! AHHHHHHH


----------



## Brad (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh. Okay. Did she pass?


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

NO GLEE NOT THE GLEE PROJECT


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2012)

So much glee dramz.

Also, if you would like to see me in a child sized pikachu costume, it starts at about 3:58 I believe. Thankfully they'll be removing this in January. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BugcEcNw2D4

I'mma go into a corner and slowly kill myself
bai


----------



## Brad (Aug 3, 2012)

It's okay, we got screenies.


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Aug 3, 2012)

You need a pillow. Also, everyone should see this....


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2012)

Not as good as Cannibal Shia Labouff (probably spelled wrong), but still very awesome.


----------



## Brad (Aug 3, 2012)

What don't you ****ing understand?


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 3, 2012)

There are many things I don't understand about you Brad, many... -_-;


----------



## Brad (Aug 3, 2012)

A flash of light! Brad has vanished into sand! "What don't you ****ing understand!?!"


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2012)

I better go tweet about this!


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

AND HE IS GIVING US FINCHEL SCENE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2012)

Callie said:


> I better go tweet about this!



TWEET TWEET, MUTHA****AH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it still cool to myspace it?


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2012)

It never stopped being cool.


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2012)

Gnarly dude.


----------



## Jake (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm cool 8)


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2012)

How cool?


----------



## Jake (Aug 4, 2012)

this cool;


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2012)

Callie said:


> Gnarly dude.



Shred the Gnar.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you get any in your throat or anything?


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2012)

nope. SKILL


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2012)

Skills to pay the bills.


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't pay the bills for thrills.

Stop feeling chills (because they shut off your AC)


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2012)

That would be bad. Because, today was the hottest day of summer over here. Actually, the only hot day here. In the great Pacific Rainforest.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2012)

im cold


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> im cold



*throws lava at Bidoof* Does that help?


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2012)

no i moved into bed and now i am warm


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, it's like winter there... right?


----------



## Keenan (Aug 5, 2012)

Brad said:


> Well, it's like winter their... right?


Brad, I thought you were a member of the grammar police force! There, not their. I'm disappointed in you…


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Brad, I thought you were a member of the grammar police force! There, not their. I'm disappointed in you…



How? I swear, It wasn't me.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 5, 2012)

Brad said:


> How? I swear, It wasn't me.


I'm sorry, but all evidence points to you. I'm afraid you'll have to turn in your badge and leave the force.


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't need the force to bring in Frats, and Preppy 17 year-old girls.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 5, 2012)

Brad said:


> I don't need the force to bring in Frats, and Preppy 17 year-old girls.



I'm sorry Brad, but that comma wasn't necessary.


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2012)

Chimera said:


> I'm sorry Brad, but that comma wasn't necessary.



LOOSE CANNON!


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2012)

Brad, the grammar of your comments is upsetting me. I agree with Keenan; you need to exit the Grammar Gestapo.


----------



## Brad (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

yeah its winter, what of it.


----------



## Brad (Aug 6, 2012)

Idk. Just wondering.


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG SOME CUTE GUY GAVE ME HIS NUMBER


----------



## Chimera (Aug 6, 2012)

Lawl 8 views.


----------



## Brad (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes. 9 now.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 6, 2012)

Callie said:


> Brad, the grammar of your comments is upsetting me. I agree with Keenan; you need to exit the Grammar Gestapo.


It's a sad day for the force, but it needed to happen.


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

"And i'm not afraid to cut a *****"


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It's a sad day for the force, but it needed to happen.



It's a shame. Some of our greatest members tend to just snap out of nowhere. They lose control in unfortunate, extreme outbursts?it's like they're cannons or something. Boom.


----------



## Brad (Aug 7, 2012)

LoOsE CaNnOn,,,!?!..~~~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Aug 7, 2012)

That was goOd.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh no there's a swear in the thumbnail


----------



## Keenan (Aug 7, 2012)

So what's up with all these new members bumping so many threads? It's getting annoying. I mean, we've all bumped threads, but it's happening several times daily, often by the same members.


----------



## Brad (Aug 8, 2012)

Because, they'z dumb.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol, Internet.


----------



## moonhoper1 (Aug 8, 2012)

i am in teeeheee!!!!


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Oh no there's a swear in the thumbnail



it wont let me change the thumb >.>


----------



## Brad (Aug 8, 2012)

Great, now you're setting a bad example for the young ones.


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2012)

BURN THE WITCH!


----------



## Keenan (Aug 8, 2012)

Callie said:


> BURN THE WITCH!


Salem witch trials. I was there.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 8, 2012)

*hiss*


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> Great, now you're setting a bad example for the young ones.



i go change it and it just says "saving" and doesn't save!


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2012)

Pitiful excuses.

Everybody, get your torches ready. And this America; I don't mean flashlight you silly Brits. I mean burning wooden sticks of pain.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't forget the pitchforks! And the cotten candy; can't have an angry mob without cotten candy!


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2012)

Fairly Odd Parents? Specifically the one where Timmy's mom becomes the weather-lady. Did I get it?


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2012)

Tom Cruise?


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2012)

its ryan murphy.


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2012)

Suuure it is.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 9, 2012)

Brad said:


> Fairly Odd Parents? Specifically the one where Timmy's mom becomes the weather-lady. Did I get it?



Spongebob actually... (Twinkle twinkle Patrick Star I made myself a sandwich...)


----------



## Brad (Aug 9, 2012)

Ah. Classic episode.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not quite sure how I should contribute to the conversation.


----------



## Brad (Aug 10, 2012)

Quote something.


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2012)

HE STILL HASN'T RELEASED THE SCENE AND HE SAID HE WOULD


----------



## Brad (Aug 10, 2012)

Tom lied.


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2012)

lol jks


----------



## Brad (Aug 10, 2012)

Was the gift a baby brother?


----------



## Keenan (Aug 10, 2012)

Brad said:


> Quote something.


Am I doin it rite?


----------



## Brad (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm sorry. You're inadequate spelling will have to force me to recommend you for expulsion from the Grammar Nazis.


----------



## Callie (Aug 10, 2012)

Brad said:


> I'm sorry. *You're* inadequate spelling will have to force me to recommend you for expulsion from the Grammar Nazis.



You have no say in this matter.


----------



## Brad (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG IT'S BARD HOT BRO PALLY WHERE ARE YOU!!!


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

*dances with maracas in corner*


----------



## Brad (Aug 11, 2012)

Callie said:


> *dances with maracas in corner*



I was making this video at my brother's apartment before he got home, and the first thing I asked him when he walked in, was, "Do you have a sombrero?"


----------



## Keenan (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy stepped down as mod... ): I feel like Last Post Wins in the only thing we have left on this site...


----------



## Brad (Aug 11, 2012)

We gotta keep going!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, you can find me on Skype at: bradisabau5

Just in case.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

Brad said:


> I was making this video at my brother's apartment before he got home, and the first thing I asked him when he walked in, was, "Do you have a sombrero?"



I HAVE A SOMBRERO. I wanted to post a picture or gif with me dancing with it on, but I'm on vacation right now and don't have access to it 




			
				Brad said:
			
		

> Also, you can find me on Skype at: bradisabau5
> 
> Just in case.



Or you could add us on facebook. 
I DO BELIEVE IN FAIRIES BRAD—I DO.


----------



## Brad (Aug 11, 2012)

Callie said:


> I DO BELIEVE IN FAIRIES BRAD—I DO.



What'd you call me?


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 11, 2012)

*A Fairy:*

*Fairy* - is a type of mythical being or legendary creature, a form of spirit, often described as metaphysical, supernatural or preternatural. (Zee Interweb)

*Fairy* - a recurring race in the Legend of Zelda series. These generally small, winged creatures hold magical powers that usually aid Link in some way. (Legend of Zelda) 

*Fairy* - magical beings who grant wishes to miserable children on Earth. They all reside in Fairy World and are ruled by the fairy council. (Fairy Odd Parents) 



It's official: U R A FAIRY, cause Sora said.
Now you've seen it, you can't un-see it!!!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 11, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> View attachment 1305



I approve of this.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not necessarily calling you a fairy, but I think you'll be more likely to love (and by love I mean add on facebook) me if you know that I believe in them.

YOU CAN BE ANYTHING YOU WANT TO BE, BRAD.
LET ME LOVE YOU.


----------



## Brad (Aug 11, 2012)

Callie said:


> YOU CAN BE ANYTHING YOU WANT TO BE, BRAD.



It's school all over again!


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

NO LIES
YOU ARE A MULTIFACETED SNOWFLAKE.


----------



## Brad (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm Batman.


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm lesbian batwoman;

guys it finally let me change the thumbnail!








That's awkward, it's changed everywhere else except TBT. wtf


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2012)

TBT hates freedom.


----------



## Brad (Aug 12, 2012)

Callie said:


>



Joker, Penguin, and The Riddler would never just meet in an alley. Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2012)

Ughh, we need to go on a freedom ride.

It's okay, my brother owns a mini van


----------



## Brad (Aug 12, 2012)

Freedom!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 12, 2012)

PINGAS


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2012)

Guys I almost got suspended today lol


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

ELABOOOORAAATIONNNNN, is your friend.


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2012)

BUT IT'S OKAY BECAUSE I DIDNT LOL!!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you openly suggest genocide in a group of your peers?


----------



## Keenan (Aug 13, 2012)

I feel the more the merrier.



In regards to cat abortions.


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

Edgy.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 13, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I feel the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to cat abortions.



You leave cats alone buddy.


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Did you openly suggest genocide in a group of your peers?



sadly not


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

School Shootings are bad.


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2012)

no one got shot ok


----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

The emotional toll is enough!!!!


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

I would never do the macarena. Never, not in a million years. Unless you paid me.


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

I make it rain.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> I make it rain.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 14, 2012)

Back on to the topic of freedom, It confuses me why people chain themselves to poles, lamposts ect. in order to promote freedom. It seems a controversial. I mean aren't they just rendering the whole point of their freedom (well what ever they have left. After all, God stands on us like a lead weight) redundant? They set out to tell others about freedom and then they chain themselves up. Next you'll see children saying that they want freedom by strapping themselves to Santa Clause. -_-;


----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

It's like this picture from the ACTA (Internet Censorship Bill) protests: 






It's symbolic of how they feel.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 14, 2012)

Brad said:


>



She's gonna miss her stop... she is on public transport right?


----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

No, in a crowd.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 14, 2012)

Well... now my previous comment pretty much sucks...


----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

It's okay. We've all been there.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 14, 2012)

No cereal conversations on this thread.


----------



## Brad (Aug 14, 2012)

Fruit Loops are good. Coa-Coa Puffs are bad.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

My favorite didn't win the glee project.

so I am suicidal ok


----------



## Brad (Aug 15, 2012)

Suicide is not answer. It's cowardly.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

but it is just so sad :'(


----------



## Brad (Aug 15, 2012)

We can overcome.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2012)

Suicide. It's a double-edged sword. But not really.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

it is okay i was feeling better.

THEN

I saw the new glee promo, and the one who i hate was in there. NOW I ANGRY AGAIN


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2012)

Punch a wall.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2012)

I AM TAKING IT OUT ON MY ASSIGNMENT OK


----------



## Brad (Aug 16, 2012)

You might fail.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm already failing every subject at school, it cant get much worse.


----------



## Brad (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey. Do better.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe you should STUDY


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

I do I am just so stupid I can't do anything.


----------



## Brad (Aug 17, 2012)

HEY! *SLAPS JAKE*
SNAP OUT OF IT! YOU SOUND LIKE A 15 YEAR-OLD GIRL!
AND TRUST ME, I KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT EMO 15 YEAR OLD GIRLS!
THEY'RE ANNOYING. NOW MAN UP! BEFORE I COME DOWN UNDER AND WHOOP YOUR BUTT!

Okay. I'm done.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

I am a 15 year old girl buddy


----------



## Brad (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow. My whole life, has been a lie. Well, the last two years of it, at least.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, didn't you notice.

I have an eye liner addiction and i look like this


----------



## Brad (Aug 17, 2012)

You look the same.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

that was before I got an eye-liner addiction...

now i look so gotho


----------



## Chimera (Aug 17, 2012)

You post pictures of yourself on here more often than the times the average rabbit humps his sister.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

i'm a hottie, what can i say


----------



## Brad (Aug 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i'm a hottie, what can i say



"I like posting pictures of myself."


----------



## Chimera (Aug 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i'm a hottie, what can i say



Heh, confident, good, yeah.


----------



## Brad (Aug 18, 2012)

At least he's done being emo.


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2012)

no i am still emo ok. here hav a pic i took the other day where i look hot (i think)

here ya go, two for the price of one


Spoiler: Bidoof ft. eyeliner















had to search this for my biology assignment and i think they are so cute so i will post the hot platypus here












GET ME ONE THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 19, 2012)

Doobie doobie do-wah!


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2012)

i thought this was going to be popular blogging news but i guess yet again im going to have to take the reigns and tell the story today at school we had a girl’s only assembly (i managed to sneak in) called to discuss the matter of the who is wipin’ period blood on the bathroom walls this menace has struck not once but twice

public schools


----------



## Brad (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Aug 20, 2012)

*shakes head facepalm headdesk*


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes buddy i know its horrible.
On the plus side by going to that meeting I missed out on 30 minutes of chemistry (Y)


----------



## Brad (Aug 20, 2012)

But... science is cool.


----------



## Jake (Aug 21, 2012)

no chemistry is ****


----------



## Brad (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, but chem sux


----------



## Brad (Aug 21, 2012)

Bill Nye is always right.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i thought this was going to be popular blogging news but i guess yet again im going to have to take the reigns and tell the story today at school we had a girl?s only assembly (i managed to sneak in) called to discuss the matter of the who is wipin? period blood on the bathroom walls this menace has struck not once but twice
> 
> public schools



Are you secretly a transvestite?


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Are you secretly a transvestite?



No, but I can go into the girls bathrooms and **** because they dont care because my hair is long and thats enough reason for them.
I'm like a double agent


----------



## Brad (Aug 22, 2012)

Not the hero we need...


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2012)

In gym class I always went with the girls and they didnt care.
I even went in the girls side for the athletics carnival (idk if you have them in the US but pretty much it's a sports carnival where you do **** like shotput, discus, long/high jump, and races)


----------



## Callie (Aug 22, 2012)

Brad said:


> HEY! *SLAPS JAKE*
> YOU SOUND LIKE A 15 YEAR-OLD GIRL!
> 
> Okay. I'm done.



We're not inherently evil...
*sobs in corner*


----------



## Keenan (Aug 22, 2012)

Brad said:


>






This guy. Is awesome.


----------



## Brad (Aug 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> We're not inherently evil...
> *sobs in corner*



You butchered my quote. What is this, FOX news? Sounds pretty evil to me.


----------



## Callie (Aug 22, 2012)

Brad said:


> You butchered my quote. What is this, FOX news? Sounds pretty evil to me.




http://foxnewslies.net/


----------



## Keenan (Aug 22, 2012)

Brad, are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 22, 2012)

Foxy lady.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Aug 23, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Brad, are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Keenan (Aug 23, 2012)

I am 21


----------



## Chimera (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm 64.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 23, 2012)

Chimera said:


> I'm 64.


You don't get it.


----------



## Jake (Aug 24, 2012)

i am 69.

Omg **** guys.

Yesterday I was out for dinner, got home at 1am. Get kinky at the beach, dont worry i'll leave out the horny details.
Then we were on the train at like midnight. And we were sitting there chatting, and then we saw this guy with a huge ass knife. legit like a knife this big and he full saw us looking at him and he like waved it around and we were like "ahh ****" so we ran through the train and reached the guards carriage.
PLOT TWIST!!!
there was no guard. and we reached the end of the train so we couldn't go any further!!
So there we were on the ****ing train with an axe murderer somewhere on the train and we were ****ting ourselves. LIKE WE ONLY HAD UMBRELLAS!!! umbrella VS knife i think we'll lose this one!!
WE WERE SO ****ING SCARED AND THEN THE TRAIN STOPPED.
And we saw a guard so we like full waved and yelled at them but they didnt see or hear us, then we looked to the left and the knife man was on the platform, then the train was like "doors closing,  please stand clear" and he jumped back on the train and we were like "AHHHHHH"
then we were like "omg we still have 40 minutes left on the train" omg we were so scared. Then we got off on the next station and ran to the other guard carriage and told them about him and they went looking for him.
Then some indian lady was running for the train and she was like 40 years old and I didnt want her to fall, so i was like "dont worry love trains been delayed dont need to run" and she was like "aww thats so nice thank you" and then she walked off and I was like "NO SHES GONNS GET ****ING STABBED!!" and omg i felt so bad, and like the train was there for 10 minutes looking for him and like ughghgh i was so scared like they couldnt find him on the train and then the guard was like 'its safe come back on' and omg it wasn't safe you didnt find him!! **** we were so scared and we were on the train about to die i was surprised i am alive.


----------



## Brad (Aug 24, 2012)

Did it happen to be, 'this' man? (Crocodile Dundee for those who don't know.)


----------



## Jake (Aug 24, 2012)

No he had green shorts!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 24, 2012)

So... Crocodile Dundee in green shorts?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 24, 2012)

Was it doctor Robotnik?


----------



## Brad (Aug 24, 2012)

There were no robot animals.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

no it was a real person


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2012)

I, er, uh, think it might have been some sort of STALKER!


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

HE HAD A KNIFE AND WAS LIKE MY AGE!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2012)

You'll see him at school.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> HE HAD A KNIFE AND WAS LIKE MY AGE!!



Teen violence. 


Brad said:


> So...Crocodile Dundee in green shorts?



faceplam


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> faceplam



You ever seen that movie? It's great.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> You ever seen that movie? It's great.



No, it sounds as bad a dubbed anime.


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2012)

Nah, it's great.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 25, 2012)

It's a thing.


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2012)

A great thing.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

What if I do see him at my school


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2012)

Look him dead in the eyes, pull out a huge knife, point it at his face, and say, "Now that's a knife."

As seen here in, "Crocodile Dundee".


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2012)

Brad said:


> pull out a huge knife



To the cops' confusion, that night a Bidoof was found in a cell.


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

That would never happen buddy


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2012)

Jake's a hardened criminal.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> That would never happen buddy



Ahem...



Spoiler: Spoiler











 As I believe this Bidoof would say "That's a knife."


----------



## Keenan (Aug 26, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2012)

Back when Simpson's was funny.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 26, 2012)

It made me giggle.


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2012)

Like a school girl.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoiler



Okay, Jake has had his time to rant, (Quite a few, actually) now it's my turn.

These new members are really starting to annoy me. They're almost all clueless children that barely know how to work a computer, and they just barge into TBT expecting everyone to play ACCF with them and such. I know we all were new members at one time, but the members joining now? They're just horribly annoying. The thread bump count has skyrocketed, poor grammar increased, and they act like they've been here forever.

Exibit A: Bellbringergreen macrobumps a thread, then asks the mods to close it. It's not even his, and he had no right to bump that thread. The member that started the thread hasn't been on in months, and he's trying to resolve his problem.

Exibit B: ACGirl1 sends me a PM while I'm offline asking me to play ACCF with her. Firstoff, I'm offline and therefore obviously not able to play. My bio also clearly states that I don't play ACCF anymore. (I know no one reads them, but it's there and would make life easier for the people who don't play anymore if Junior members read them.) Plus, she used horrendous shorthand and terrible grammar, something that annoys me greatly. If you have a keyboard, type full words.


Spoiler: Her message



Removed



Exibit C would be an example of a huge bump, but I'm not going to bother. I'm tired and annoyed at all of these new members. I don't even know what I'm saying anymore, they just annoy me. Some are fine, but the normal JM annoys me so much. I was a JM only in November, and I still remember Bidoofus' kind words on my welcome thread... 



			
				Bidoof said:
			
		

> Welcome to TBT
> Just try not to bump anymore dead threads


I do feel, however, that I wasn't a sterotypical junior member. I didn't PM and VM random members begging them to play ACCF when I still did, I stuck to the gate for ACCF where there were people who actually wanted to play. I made friends with all of the active members and became a very active, and I like to think, an important member to the site. Most new members bump a few threads, post about ACCF, then leave. And they have bad grammar. They annoy me. The end.

The question is, does anyone agree/disagree/not care as much, etc?

Disclaimer: I don't intend to hurt anyone's feelings. This is what I have observed, and seems to be true in most cases. I don't speak for every new members, only most of them. Feel free to prove me wrong and leave the gate.


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah. They do bump a lot of stuff, and it's pretty annoying, but I just live with it.

Also, Bidoofus? I'm adding that one to the book.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 27, 2012)

I hate stereotypical Junior Members. They **ss me off. For example (not mentioning any names here......aww what the hell) lookyhooky, one Junior Member, has such poor grammar it makes me want to push them off a damn cliff! He says such irrelevant stuff and spams me saying crap like



lookyhooky said:


> hey rover. wanna play accf. i herd u play it. so do you? plz plz plz plz plz plz plz




I don't even play it much anymore, not with the excitement of AC:3DS. Oh and not to mention his constant thread bumping. He bumped one from 2008! It was some question saying "Can someone help me with hybrids?".

So whatever, rant done. But, for visual reference, here is me at the sight of all this bad grammar and constant spam from JMs.



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2012)

No I do think these new members need to gtfo and learn how to be on a forum


----------



## Keenan (Aug 27, 2012)

Good then. I'm not alone in this. And Brad, I'm glad you liked Bidoofus. I'm happy with that one.


LPW2 is our safe haven from junior members. I like this group, I hope JM's don't ruin it.


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2012)

wat ear yuo talking about.?


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 27, 2012)

Brad said:


> wat ear yuo talking about.?



NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ect. etc.



Keenan said:


> LPW2 is our safe haven from junior members. I like this group, I hope JM's don't ruin it.


Me too Keenan, me too. Also, am I part of this "group" you speak of? ;3


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Me too Keenan, me too. Also, am I part of this "group" you speak of? ;3



You can check-out any time you like, But you can never leave!


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 27, 2012)

> You can check-out any time you like, But you can never leave!





Spoiler: Spoiler











* * *

Also, I'm sorry about the thumbnail below.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 27, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Me too Keenan, me too. Also, am I part of this "group" you speak of? ;3


It's been mainly Me, Brad, Callie, and Bidoofus, but you've slipped in seamlessly. I think you should, but I must check with the other members of the LPW2 council. Should Rover become one of us?

Also, when you post images, do you upload them through TBT? You keep posting tumbnails, and that's easily avoided by using the image tag.


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2012)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 27, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It's been mainly Me, Brad, Callie, and Bidoofus, but you've slipped in seamlessly. I think you should, but I must check with the other members of the LPW2 council. Should Rover become one of us?
> 
> Also, when you post images, do you upload them through TBT? You keep posting tumbnails, and that's easily avoided by using the image tag.



And me butt wagon!


----------



## Keenan (Aug 27, 2012)

Chimera said:


> And me butt wagon!


Ah calm down. You've been here quite a while. Welcome to the council.

*LPW2 Council members:*

Keenan
Brad
Callie
Jake
Rover
Chimera
Long live the council.


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2012)

Shadowy Board of Shadowy Figures


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 28, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Also, when you post images, do you upload them through TBT? You keep posting tumbnails, and that's easily avoided by using the image tag.



I use the image tag. I don't know why it's putting a thumbnail in though. Meh I'll live with it. Thanks for making me part of this group. Hey, maybe we should actually make this a group, who's Bell-rich?


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Good then. I'm not alone in this. And Brad, I'm glad you liked Bidoofus. I'm happy with that one.
> 
> When I told her to PM me again, I was hoping to get a well thought out, properly written letter. I got the same, steryotipical JM message. She and the rest obviously don't understand how forums work, and to randomly PM the first person you see on the first day you join the forum is just annoying. I'm happy to answer questions and stuff like that, but asking someone whom you don't know, is offline, and doesn't play ACCF anymore, to play ACCF is really annoying. Also, "Is it my pic?" They obviously don't understand how annoying they are.
> 
> LPW2 is our safe haven from junior members. I like this group, I hope JM's don't ruin it.



They're called PM's for a reason.. Private Message, they're private, they're not meant to be exploited. You could be sued.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> They're called PM's for a reason.. Private Message, they're private, they're not meant to be exploited. You could be sued.



Yes but considering it was a PM to Keenan, don't you think he has the right to display it if he wants to?

OT: Why don't we put our Bells together to afford a group? Just a thought.


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Yes but considering it was a PM to Keenan, don't you think he has the right to display it if he wants to?
> 
> OT: Why don't we put our Bells together to afford a group? Just a thought.



Yes. but that's just like someone sending me a nude and then me showing it to everyone. It's meant to be private. So unless you have the other persons consent then keep it to yourself.

and no the grouping system here is ****.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes. but that's just like someone sending me a nude and then me showing it to everyone. It's meant to be private. So unless you have the other persons consent then keep it to yourself.
> 
> and no the grouping system here is ****.


You're right. Removed.


----------



## Brad (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Aug 28, 2012)

^ Dead pockets...


----------



## Brad (Aug 28, 2012)

Hot Pockets are so good.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 28, 2012)

*Pingas pockets*


----------



## Brad (Aug 28, 2012)

That show used to be so metal.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 28, 2012)

*Polly Pockets*


----------



## Brad (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm definitely not blackmailing anyone here on TBT... ;D


----------



## Brad (Aug 29, 2012)

What do you mean....? o.0


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

he has a nude of me... >.>


----------



## Brad (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ACCFDude1 (Aug 29, 2012)

bnned bcz i turn ova ne lef.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 29, 2012)

I like bacon.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Aug 29, 2012)

i wn bcz me sd so


----------



## Yokie (Aug 29, 2012)

Mmmm bacon.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Aug 29, 2012)

stfu u nb


----------



## Yokie (Aug 29, 2012)

BACON STRPIS


----------



## Brad (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, then. Now that, *that's* over... where were we?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 29, 2012)

I lose track pretty easily.


----------



## Brad (Aug 29, 2012)

Choo Choo?


----------



## Keenan (Aug 29, 2012)

What's up with Yokie and ACCFDude1 being banned?


----------



## Brad (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you not seen their spamming spree across the site?


----------



## Keenan (Aug 29, 2012)

Brad said:


> Have you not seen their spamming spree across the site?


Just saw it. I'd assume that was planned, or they were hacked. Neither of them seem like they would do that.


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

Well today my school went into lockdown and I thought I was gonna die. I'll make a thread on it later.


----------



## Brad (Aug 30, 2012)

Near death experiences! Ah-ahalright!


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2012)

I asked the guy i like if he would like to make out with me in case we die, so we die with no regrets.
He said no..


----------



## Brad (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, did you know it was just a guy with a knife... or?


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont know!


----------



## Brad (Aug 31, 2012)

The guy from the train! :O


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

OMG WHAT IF IT WAS HIM!!

WHAT IS MY LIFE IS JUST SOME BIG NOVEL OMG WTF WHAT IF WHAT IF

THIS IS CRAZY!!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey, I just met you. And this is crazy.


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

this is the article!
http://www.theleader.com.au/news/lo.../lockdown-at-jannali-high-school/2656745.aspx

omg i'm so racist lol



Spoiler: from my tumblr










_Here we are today class. In chemistry. Today we are distilling ethanol and water so we can make a cocktail afterwards. Sadly, teacher told us it could blow up, and I dont plan on getting plastic surgery until I’m in my 20’s. So off I went, hiding at the end of the classroom *whilst I put the asian in the firing line, at risk of being blown up*_


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 31, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> OMG WHAT IF IT WAS HIM!!
> 
> WHAT IS MY LIFE IS JUST SOME BIG NOVEL OMG WTF WHAT IF WHAT IF
> 
> THIS IS CRAZY!!!



I believe Crocodile Dundee is after you.


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm gonna have to write a book


----------



## Keenan (Aug 31, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hey, I just met you. And this is crazy.


I've made my own version:

Hey, we've only recently been acquainted,
And this is slightly unorthodox...

Is so much catchier.


----------



## Brad (Aug 31, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I believe Crocodile Dundee is after you.



They grow up so fast.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 31, 2012)

Not me :|


----------



## Brad (Aug 31, 2012)

It's okay. You'll get there some day, champ.


----------



## Temari (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, but hi.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 1, 2012)

Spoiler: Ok quick update on my life.



I've decided to reply Twilight Princess for the fun of it. Now, when restarting it I thought it would be easy considering that I had completed it once before. What I failed to realize is that I did that years ago and now I realize it's hard. I'm on the Goron Mines and let me tell you... lava burns.  Whenever I die I say one out of these varied phrases.

1. Link's mother hore - When falling off terrain into hazardous areas e.g. Lava

2. Midna, YOU ***** - When dying in Divine Beast form

3. Zant... your one sick son of a banshee. -  When dying from monsters in Hyrulian form. 

4. GRAAAWWWRR!!! - When dying from monsters in Divine Beast from. 

*Other phrases*

Man, you're ugly - When encountering the Elder Goron, Gor Coron


----------



## Keenan (Sep 1, 2012)

^ #Firstworldproblems.

Get a Steam account, Rover.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 1, 2012)

Planets are not cats
But cats are always planets
Planet of the cats


----------



## Keenan (Sep 1, 2012)

Roses are grey,
Violets are a different shade of grey.
Rhyming is hard,
Fridge.


----------



## Brad (Sep 1, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Roses are grey,
> Violets are a different shade of grey.



'50' shades of gray?


----------



## Keenan (Sep 1, 2012)

Brad said:


> '50' shades of gray?


That's why they make 31 flavors.


----------



## Brad (Sep 1, 2012)

Keenan said:


> 31 flavors.


That's what she said.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> That's what she said.


That's what Baskin Robins said, actually.


----------



## Brad (Sep 2, 2012)

Never been. All I know about them is they had a huge Shrek tie-in when Shrek 1, or 2 came out.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't been in forever. I think we used to go to one in San Diego whilst visiting my grandparents, but it's closed now.


----------



## Brad (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't really like Ice Cream, or Candy, or Cakes, or Pies. Anything sweet really.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> I don't really like Ice Cream, or Candy, or Cakes, or Pies. Anything sweet really.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello,I Don't See Why,But I'm Posting Here....


----------



## Chimera (Sep 3, 2012)

Lawl n00b


----------



## Brad (Sep 3, 2012)

Everybody says I'm a kill-joy at birthday parties.


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2012)

*****ez stick it in me!


----------



## Keenan (Sep 4, 2012)

Jake, if you had to describe yourself with one adjective, what would it be?


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2012)

Tenacious.

why?


----------



## Keenan (Sep 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Tenacious.
> 
> why?


Interesting... I don't know why, just felt like asking. I agree with tenacious.

So, school starts tomorrow.


----------



## Brad (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, it does. And I'm going out in a blaze of sex, drugs, and rock and roll.

Actually. I'll probably do what I do every day. Lay on my couch until about 10, then eat something then fall asleep.

*sigh*


----------



## Keenan (Sep 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> Yeah, it does. And I'm going out in a blaze of sex, drugs, and rock and roll.
> 
> Actually. I'll probably do what I do every day. Lay on my couch until about 10, then eat something then fall asleep.
> 
> *sigh*


Sounds like my life. Sleep, computer, eating.


----------



## Brad (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't choose the thug life...

The thug life chose me.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> Yeah, it does. And I'm going out in a blaze of sex, drugs, and rock and roll.
> 
> Actually. I'll probably do what I do every day. Lay on my couch until about 10, then eat something then fall asleep.
> 
> *sigh*





Brad said:


> I didn't choose the thug life...
> 
> The thug life chose me.



So you have to choose a life without sex or a short life? Tough call.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> I didn't choose the thug life...
> 
> The thug life chose me.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> I didn't choose the thug life...
> 
> The thug life chose me.











			
				Rover AC said:
			
		

> So you have to choose a life without sex or a short life? Tough call.


Tabu subjects for a 13 year old, but nonetheless, who am I to judge?

Also, Rover, may we call you by your real name, or should we stick to Rover?


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Tabu subjects for a 13 year old, but nonetheless, who am I to judge?



It's no taboo, it's sorta a change on a quote from Futurama... 

Fry: "So you have to choose a life without sex or a gruesome death? 

Dr. Zoidberg: "...Yes..."

Fry: "Tough call."



Keenan said:


> Also, Rover, may we call you by your real name, or should we stick to Rover?


I'm not bothered what you call me, but I prefer Rover.


----------



## Brad (Sep 4, 2012)

I wont have a short life. I'll cap all the fools who try to smoke me. Yo.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 4, 2012)

I see...


----------



## Brad (Sep 4, 2012)

Straight busta.


----------



## Jake (Sep 5, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Interesting... I don't know why, just felt like asking. I agree with tenacious.
> 
> So, school starts tomorrow.



Keenan u r a babe


I started school like 7 weeks ago haha


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 5, 2012)

School starts tomorrow for me.

OT: Keenan, Brad, add me on Steam.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 5, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> School starts tomorrow for me.
> 
> OT: Keenan, Brad, add me on Steam.


Added. I know you'll like Steam.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 5, 2012)

words words words words words.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 5, 2012)

DuckyDanique said:


> words words words words words.


----------



## Brad (Sep 5, 2012)

> 90 female cops in the road, get arrested for doing 80.



Bo is so awesome.


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2012)

We're back *****es


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 6, 2012)

DuckyDanique said:


> words words words words words.





> n00bs




On another note, thanks for adding me Keenan. :3


----------



## Keenan (Sep 6, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> On another note, thanks for adding me Keenan. :3


Of course. What games are you hoping to get?

If I was to suggest off the bat, TF2, both Portals, PVZ, and World of Goo would be recommended. I can recommend more if you can give me an idea of what kind of games you enjoy. (I also recommend all the games on my wishlist... I'm waiting for a sale.)

Also, there is something up with your account... You have your page set up, but it doesn't have the last time you were online, which is like you were never online... Not sure what this means, or if it's significant, but I though I'd mention it.


----------



## Brad (Sep 6, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> On another note, thanks for adding me Keenan. :3



What's your steam name?


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, Mists of Pandaria comes out in 18 days, thank you.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 7, 2012)

Brad said:


> Well, Mists of Pandaria comes out in 18 days, thank you.


My pleasure.

…haven't heard of it. Steam or console?


----------



## Brad (Sep 7, 2012)

WoW expansion.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 7, 2012)

Ahh...


Spoiler: ?










Also, one of you guize mentioned making a group for LPW. I have half the bells needed to do that, and would be happy to donate. However, if we're going to do this, I think it should be a Permission Group. It's for LPW people, it would be lame if someone random joined... Junior members...

The only setback is, how do you create a permission group? I have to assume there is something different about it, I'm not sure if you have to do something differently to create it.


----------



## Brad (Sep 7, 2012)

Seriously, that episode made it impossible for people to know I play WoW, and not think of me like that. I love that episode, nonetheless.


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 8, 2012)

You are a flower.


----------



## Brad (Sep 8, 2012)

A poisonous flower.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 8, 2012)

A white pikmin.


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> ^^ that was pretty awesome.



well duh its glee


----------



## Keenan (Sep 8, 2012)

This isn't YOLO




THIS, is YOLO


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 8, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Of course. What games are you hoping to get?
> 
> If I was to suggest off the bat, TF2, both Portals, PVZ, and World of Goo would be recommended. I can recommend more if you can give me an idea of what kind of games you enjoy. (I also recommend all the games on my wishlist... I'm waiting for a sale.)
> 
> Also, there is something up with your account... You have your page set up, but it doesn't have the last time you were online, which is like you were never online... Not sure what this means, or if it's significant, but I though I'd mention it.



Yeah it's pretty ****ed up. As for the games I was thinking to get, I'm not entirely sure as most of the games entail buying or downloading them, none (as I've seen so far) are actually free. But I'm looking forward for Castle Crushers release to Steam. When it is released I should get it. So should you 



Brad said:


> What's your steam name?



Spectrum Creature




Keenan said:


> Also, one of you guize mentioned making a group for LPW. I have half the bells needed to do that, and would be happy to donate. However, if we're going to do this, I think it should be a Permission Group. It's for LPW people, it would be lame if someone random joined... Junior members...
> 
> The only setback is, how do you create a permission group? I have to assume there is something different about it, I'm not sure if you have to do something differently to create it.



I mentioned it. I'll donate whatever Bells I can. Perhaps we need to ask Sock if there's a way to have a permission group.


----------



## Brad (Sep 8, 2012)

Keenan said:


> THIS, is YOLO


----------



## Keenan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 8, 2012)

That was way better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 9, 2012)

Steve always seemed lonely to me. The fact that his only companion was a virtual dog.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 9, 2012)

You can't blame him for wanting to move on.


----------



## Brad (Sep 9, 2012)

And lost all his hair....


----------



## Chimera (Sep 9, 2012)

Now he looks like an old Shia Labeouf.


----------



## Brad (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve, change your look! Fast!


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm bored. Someone do something amusing.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 11, 2012)

Count all your eyes!


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Count all your eyes!



1....tw- ****, I'm lost. I'll start over...
1... Dang it!!!!
1...


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2012)

HELP I CANT KEEP UP WITH MY OWN POPULARITY!!!!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> HELP I CANT KEEP UP WITH MY OWN POPULARITY!!!!


Omg your my hero


----------



## Chimera (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes soliciting your popularity... I have no idea what you're even talking about


----------



## Brad (Sep 12, 2012)

Ignorance is Bliss.


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Omg your my hero



its true though haha i only watch it if it contains nudity.


----------



## Brad (Sep 12, 2012)

Something interesting.


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok so I just got word from my bffl that when she sat her Textile exam on Wednesday, the whole class was given the Year 12 HSC trial exam, and not the Year 11 final exam.
So they spent a whole 2 hours on an exam not made for them, and wasted their time.
My friend is so pissed off and she's like 'asdsf' and when the teacher texted them to tell them they were given the wrong exam, and replied saying she wanted to kill her self.
And then the principal of our school called her up to ask her if she was ok and if she needs counseling. Like omg this is ****ing hilarious and like omg


----------



## Keenan (Sep 13, 2012)

Brad, very interesting.

Jake, adults these days...


----------



## selena98891 (Sep 13, 2012)

Did I win wat do I get lol


----------



## Chimera (Sep 13, 2012)

like omg guyz


----------



## Brad (Sep 14, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Ok so I just got word from my bffl that when she sat her Textile exam on Wednesday, the whole class was given the Year 12 HSC trial exam, and not the Year 11 final exam.
> So they spent a whole 2 hours on an exam not made for them, and wasted their time.
> My friend is so pissed off and she's like 'asdsf' and when the teacher texted them to tell them they were given the wrong exam, and replied saying she wanted to kill her self.
> And then the principal of our school called her up to ask her if she was ok and if she needs counseling. Like omg this is ****ing hilarious and like omg



Your teach' texted them?


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Your teach' texted them?



yeah. its normal for her. she's cool and gives her number out


----------



## Chimera (Sep 14, 2012)

Call her maybe.


----------



## Brad (Sep 14, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Call her maybe.



Hey, I just taught you.


----------



## selena98891 (Sep 14, 2012)

I tried at least


----------



## Keenan (Sep 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hey, I just taught you.


Call Me Maybe (For sophisticated people)
By Keenan

Greetings, we've only recently been acquainted,
and this is slightly unorthodox...

...That's as far as I've gotten.




			
				selena98891 said:
			
		

> I tried at least


----------



## Chimera (Sep 14, 2012)

So I shall surrender my registered contact information to you in a unusually auspicious fashion. I do indeed suggest you procure an official call via home phone or cellular device by feasible means.


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Call her maybe.



Last time I called a teacher he thought it was the head teacher and he was like "how many drinks you had"
and he was like "ok i'll see you monday" that would be awkward for him


----------



## Brad (Sep 15, 2012)

Keenan said:


>



It's broke.


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 15, 2012)

Sometimes, you make me wanna watch Glee, but then I think about how little of this stuff, there is compared to the actual show.


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> Sometimes, you make me wanna watch Glee, but then I think about how little of this stuff, there is compared to the actual show.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, if we want to make a group, we can. I know how to make it Permissional so donate if we all share to price then we should be able to afford it. Donate to me if you want the group.


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)

dont make a group
waste of bells. trust me i know.
just make a thread
xoxo gossip jake


----------



## Keenan (Sep 15, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Guys, if we want to make a group, we can. I know how to make it Permissional so donate if we all share to price then we should be able to afford it. Donate to me if you want the group.


I'd happily donate, but a decision of the owner will have to be made. I vote me or Brad.

And Jake, what else are we going to spend the bells on?


----------



## Brad (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't spend my bells, cuz there's a list that shows how many bells everyone has. And I'm in the top 5, I believe. So, yeah.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't get sh** because I pretty much only post in the basement, which outrageously doesn't even add to my post count.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> I don't spend my bells, cuz there's a list that shows how many bells everyone has. And I'm in the top 5, I believe. So, yeah.


That's true... Where is it, though? I've stumbled on it a few times, but can never find it when I try to find it.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

So, is it in or out? I can comply to Brad being the owner of the group. It only seems fair.


----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, I don't think it's right for me to to be the owner of something, that, I might not even pay for.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> Well, I don't think it's right for me to to be the owner of something, that, I might not even pay for.



No, we'll all put money in towards it.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 16, 2012)

What happened to all the gifs? We need more gifs.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

I made Swag badges. 



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Sep 16, 2012)

This isn't gif war guyz...


----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2012)

You're right, Chimmy. Gold Star.


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> You're right, Chimmy. Gold Star.


----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2012)

That's just plain unsanitary.


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 17, 2012)

If I didn't wear undies, I would want someone to set me straight.


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2012)

grease is da word


----------



## Brad (Sep 17, 2012)

_IT'S ELECTRIFYING!_


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 18, 2012)

_*THAT'S SO ****ING, META!*_


----------



## Trakker (Sep 18, 2012)

Am I allowed to win this?


----------



## Brad (Sep 18, 2012)

No. Never.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 18, 2012)

No *gives new guy a wedgie*


----------



## Brad (Sep 18, 2012)

The only way to win is to stay a member on this site longer than me, good luck.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 19, 2012)

Brad said:


> The only way to win is to stay a member on this site longer than me, good luck.



I appears you been out n00bed my friend.


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>



Not really a big fan of GLEE! Like the song though


----------



## Keenan (Sep 19, 2012)

Jm's! Jm's everywhere! We need this group now…


----------



## Brad (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, all looks good on the spelling front. Stop being Buzz Killington.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 19, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hey, all looks good on the spelling front. Stop being Buzz Killington.







Am i doin' it rite?


----------



## Jake (Sep 19, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> Not really a big fan of GLEE! Like the song though



thats like 2 weeks old now.
watch this


----------



## Brad (Sep 19, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Am i doin' it rite?



Quite.


----------



## Trakker (Sep 19, 2012)

Chimera said:


> No *gives new guy a wedgie*



I feel violated


----------



## Brad (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Jungle, baby.


----------



## Jake (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Sep 21, 2012)

It was a texas wedgie.


----------



## Brad (Sep 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


>



2/10 of the gifs you post, make me wanna watch Glee.


----------



## Jake (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Rover AC (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread can't survive without me. I'm moving back in.


----------



## Jake (Sep 22, 2012)

no we dont need u


----------



## Brad (Sep 23, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> This thread can't survive without me. I'm moving back in.



Welcome back. It feels like someone's missing. I think it started with a 'C'.... though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> Welcome back. It feels like someone's missing. I think it started with a 'C'.... though, I'm not sure.









starts with C


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> starts with C



He means Callie dumbass -_-;


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> He means Callie dumbass -_-;



Wow. Guess I really will C U Next Tuesday...


----------



## Keenan (Sep 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> Welcome back. It feels like someone's missing. I think it started with a 'C'.... though, I'm not sure.


I think Callie isn't here because she has?


Spoiler



a social life?


----------



## Brad (Sep 23, 2012)

Pssh, social life. Mists of Pandaria comes out Tuesday. Whatever slivers of a social life I had, are gonna be gone.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> Pssh, social life. Mists of Pandaria comes out Tuesday. Whatever slivers of a social life I had, are gonna be gone.


That's the spirit. Do you play LOL as well?


----------



## Brad (Sep 23, 2012)

Nah. Not my type of game.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> Nah. Not my type of game.


My friend is trying to get me to play it, but I don't think it looks too good. I'm going to try it out for his sake, though. He'll be over it in a month, just like everything else.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 24, 2012)

Open Spoiler



Keenan said:


> I think Callie isn't here because she has?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Meh heh heh, sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Brad (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Sep 24, 2012)

Brad said:


>


Even my dog ol' Blue?


----------



## Brad (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got it and so do you.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> I've got it and so do you.


I'm scared now.


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> dont make a group
> waste of bells. trust me i know.
> just make a thread
> xoxo gossip jake




That would be a nice picture if you were really pissed off with someone!


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 25, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> That would be a nice picture if you were really pissed off with someone!


Either that or a friendly ransom note...


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 25, 2012)

Though, I can do much better


----------



## Keenan (Sep 25, 2012)

Who's ready for a racist joke I heard today?


Spoiler



A Jewish kid did well in school, so his teacher gave him a gold star.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Who's ready for a racist joke I heard today?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I'm jewish and that's incredibly offensive.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'm jewish and that's incredibly offensive.


That's why it's in the spoiler, pal. It was your choice to open it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2012)

Keenan said:


> That's why it's in the spoiler, pal. It was your choice to open it.



I can put porn in the spoilers and therefore it's your own choice to open it but i'll still get banned for it.
Yeah everything's not that simple is it.


----------



## Brad (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Sep 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I can put porn in the spoilers and therefore it's your own choice to open it but i'll still get banned for it.
> Yeah everything's not that simple is it.


Well that's because it's illegal. A possibly offensive joke isn't illegal.


Spoiler



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61680353901623&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Keenan (Sep 26, 2012)

It's been a while... Double post.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 26, 2012)

Another joke, hm? Because it's just one of those days...

Hey, what's the difference between a Lamborghini and a pile of dead JM's?


Spoiler: Spoiler



I don't have a Lamborghini in my garage...


----------



## Keenan (Sep 26, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Another joke, hm? Because it's just one of those days...
> 
> Hey, what's the difference between a Lamborghini and a pile of dead JM's?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



...Okay Rover, no need to be violent. This isn't the 1940's.

Trolololololo


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 26, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that up to my own digression to open that spoiler too? :3


----------



## Keenan (Sep 26, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Was that up to my own digression to open that spoiler too? :3


It always is.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 26, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It always is.



Ahhh....touch?


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Well that's because it's illegal. A possibly offensive joke isn't illegal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



last time i checked racism is illegal


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 26, 2012)

Any new songs?


----------



## Keenan (Sep 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> last time i checked racism is illegal


Nope. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 26, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> Any new songs?



How is this relevant?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Glee!!!


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 26, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> How is this relevant?



Just an ordinary question.....Is there a problem?


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 26, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> Just an ordinary question.....Is there a problem?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 26, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I like Glee!!!



I don't get that show


----------



## Keenan (Sep 26, 2012)

I have an unusual now. I'm so happy!


----------



## Brad (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously you guys... stop with the racism. I don't want this shizz closed.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I like Glee!!!


good


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 27, 2012)

Brad said:


> Seriously you guys... stop with the racism. I don't want this shizz closed.


I agree, guys stop.

Anyway on the lighter side, Bidoof add me on GPX+. Name: Psychic Sense


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 27, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I don't get that show



Neither do I. Just a load of crap if you ask me! But I like crap


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I agree, guys stop.
> 
> Anyway on the lighter side, Bidoof add me on GPX+. Name: Psychic Sense


no



Nicole_AC. said:


> Neither do I. Just a load of crap if you ask me! But I like crap


friendship over


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> no
> 
> 
> friendship over



I am entitled to my own opinions....


----------



## Brad (Sep 27, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> I am entitled to my own opinions....



Hah! Not on the internet you're not!


----------



## Keenan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 27, 2012)

I think he would be awesome live. Especially after seeing stuff like this.


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hah! Not on the internet you're not!


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> Hah! Not on the internet you're not!



You laugh now, but wait till you need tech-support.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 28, 2012)

Brad said:


> I think he would be awesome live. Especially after seeing stuff like this.


I agree, I'd love to see him live. And the video was awesome.


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 28, 2012)

This song is totally annoying but yes, it is Friday indeed!


----------



## Chimera (Sep 28, 2012)

Everyone says I look like Bo, yo. -.-


----------



## Keenan (Sep 28, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Everyone says I look like Bo, yo. -.-


Care to provide a picture so Brad and I can judge your Bo Burnham look-a-likeness?


----------



## Brad (Sep 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Care to provide a picture so Brad and I can judge your Bo Burnham look-a-likeness?



Indeed, what does the great Chimmy look like?


----------



## Chimera (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd need to find a good picture. I have long hair now so it's not as obvious. But him and I have a similar face structure.


----------



## Brad (Sep 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> What does the great Chimmy look like?



^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2012)

He looks...


----------



## Keenan (Sep 30, 2012)

Haven't seen you in a while, Kylie. What brings you back to little ol' Last Post Wins?


----------



## Brad (Sep 30, 2012)

Getting to see what Chimmy looks like. Seriously. What?


----------



## Keenan (Sep 30, 2012)

Brad said:


> Getting to see what Chimmy looks like. Seriously. What?


I say we go on strike until we so Chimmy, maybe even make a picket sign. 
We must know if he looks like Bo!









			
				Spongebob Squarepants said:
			
		

> “I will restore the working man to his rightful glory! I will dismantle this oppressive establishment board by board! I will saw the tables of tyranny in half! Gnaw at the ankles of big business! Squidward will be so proud.”


----------



## Brad (Oct 1, 2012)

What do we want?
*CHIMMY'S FACE!*
When do we want it?
*IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS!*


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 1, 2012)

Spoiler: Strike! We're going on strike!


----------



## Brad (Oct 1, 2012)

_Holds up sign._


----------



## Chimera (Oct 1, 2012)

Uhhh not really a good one for comparing


----------



## Chimera (Oct 1, 2012)

Now imagine this with short hair... ehhh??? ;D


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 2, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Now imagine this with short hair... ehhh??? ;D



HHhhmmm.....


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 2, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Now imagine this with short hair... ehhh??? ;D



Hmmm... *shrugs* perhaps...


----------



## Keenan (Oct 2, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Now imagine this with short hair... ehhh??? ;D


I can see it. 

Now the real test is, do you actually listen to Bo and know his songs?


----------



## Chimera (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha nah I've heard like a few of his songs, and seen one comedy routine.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 2, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Haha nah I've heard like a few of his songs, and seen one comedy routine.


You've got to. He's a genius.


----------



## Brad (Oct 2, 2012)

Now we know what Chimmy looks like. All is right in the world.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 3, 2012)

Brad, remember when you said that you don't want to spend bells on the group because you have the third most bells on TBT? I'm right behind you... Watch out.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?u=4517


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Brad, remember when you said that you don't want to spend bells on the group because you have the third most bells on TBT? I'm right behind you... Watch out.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?u=4517



Your feeling pretty smug right now, right? :3


----------



## Keenan (Oct 3, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Your feeling pretty smug right now, right? :3


Well, it came as a surprise, so I do feel pretty good. All that imaginary money.


----------



## Brad (Oct 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Brad, remember when you said that you don't want to spend bells on the group because you have the third most bells on TBT? I'm right behind you... Watch out.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?u=4517



*BACK THE **** UP! I'LL LOAD UP MY BOYS AND WE'LL STOMP YO' JERSEY BUTT!*


----------



## Keenan (Oct 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> *BACK THE **** UP! I'LL LOAD UP MY BOYS AND WE'LL STOMP YO' JERSEY BUTT!*


*WHAT?! YOU'RE CABBAGE, BRAD. YOU WON'T.*


----------



## Brad (Oct 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> *WHAT?! YOU'RE CABBAGE, BRAD. YOU WON'T.*



*FOOL!  I AIN'T NO CABBAGE! YO DA' CABBAGE!*


----------



## Chimera (Oct 3, 2012)

Lawl money.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> *FOOL!  I AIN'T NO CABBAGE! YO DA' CABBAGE!*


I'M NOT A PSYCHO *****! YOU'RE THE PSYCHO *****! PSYCHO *****

(I feel that it's important for you all to know that I'm quoting the South Park episode where New Jersey takes over the U.S.)


and would you look at that! auto censor...


----------



## Brad (Oct 3, 2012)

Smoosh Smoosh?


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Oct 4, 2012)

Frankly, I'm pretty mad that none of you fools posted on the birthday thread for my birthday. 

You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Frankly, I'm pretty mad that none of you fools posted on the birthday thread for my birthday.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves.




Mhm.....


----------



## Brad (Oct 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Frankly, I'm pretty mad that none of you fools posted on the birthday thread for my birthday.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves.



I am very sorry, I didn't notice that it was your birthday! D:


----------



## Chimera (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll hire a clown.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 5, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Frankly, I'm pretty mad that none of you fools posted on the birthday thread for my birthday.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves.



I posted a Happy Birthday note on your profile, if you didn't see!


----------



## Keenan (Oct 5, 2012)

Brad said:


> I am very sorry, I didn't notice that it was your birthday! D:


It's okay. You've redeemed yourself.



			
				Chimera said:
			
		

> I'll hire a clown.


I'd enjoy that.



			
				Chocolate_Cookie said:
			
		

> I posted a Happy Birthday note on your profile, if you didn't see!


Yep, I saw. Thank you!


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I did it on Facebook before it even was your birthday so yeah


----------



## Treasu(red) (Oct 6, 2012)

*Winner!* for like 2 minutes.


----------



## Brad (Oct 6, 2012)

You actually held the title of, 'Winner', for quite a few hours. Now, you don't. You'll never win.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 6, 2012)

No one wins. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## Brad (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there ever really a winner in this crazy game we call, "life"?


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

If i ever become mod I will post here, lock it. So I win. Make you all go crazy and then unlock it after a few hours LOL!


----------



## Brad (Oct 6, 2012)

Can they, 'unlock' a post?


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

yes.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 6, 2012)

Mods have all the power.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 7, 2012)

What is this "winning"? It is just the status of triumphing something pointless on here.


----------



## Wing (Oct 7, 2012)

i liek turtles
Anyone who comments below this line ate a turtle D:
_________________________________________


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!
Long time no see guys!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 7, 2012)

Chimera said:


> What is this "winning"? It is just the status of triumphing something pointless on here.


Meh, it's for the n00bs. In fact, I believe "winning" was disbanded a few 100 pages back.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 7, 2012)

Haha exactly, the n00bs go on here to think they can win, we go on to have pointless jibber jabber.


----------



## Brad (Oct 7, 2012)

Wing said:


> i liek turtles
> Anyone who comments below this line ate a turtle D:
> _________________________________________


Good.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 7, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Haha exactly, the n00bs go on here to think they can win, we go on to have pointless jibber jabber.



I enjoy the LPW#2's jibber jabber.


----------



## Brad (Oct 7, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> jibber jabber.



So then, our opinions are pointless? WHYYY?


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 7, 2012)

Brad said:


> So then, our opinions are pointless? WHYYY?


*covers ears* Gah, screaming! Ok, ok, all our opinions matter. But lets be honest, this thread is full of our jibber jabber.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 7, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Haha exactly, the n00bs go on here to think they can win, we go on to have pointless jibber jabber.


I love it. 

So, peanut bubber. How bout it?


----------



## Brad (Oct 7, 2012)

Sketty and Butter.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 7, 2012)

Brad said:


> Sketty and Butter.


----------



## Wing (Oct 8, 2012)

:3 I wanna win!


----------



## Keenan (Oct 8, 2012)

Wing said:


> :3 I wanna win!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 8, 2012)

Wing said:


> :3 I wanna win!


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 8, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Yep, I saw. Thank you!



Your very much welcome!


----------



## Brad (Oct 8, 2012)

Keenan said:


>



Somebody got it!!! Yeah!


----------



## Chimera (Oct 8, 2012)

Wing said:


> :3 I wanna win!


What did we just go through?


----------



## Elijo (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm winning! *Brofists someone in the face* Oops.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 12, 2012)

God I'm so bored. I'm just typing on my device on this game. Oh yeah. Still winning!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 12, 2012)

My eyes are so tired. But I will stay awake for roughly half n hour or so. Meh.
Hoorah! Still winning by three posts! Herp derp!


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 12, 2012)

^losing!


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 12, 2012)

sorry double post....o_o


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 12, 2012)

^ but now your losing > : D


----------



## Brad (Oct 12, 2012)

Guys stop double posting. Seriously. And, btw...



Spoiler



Winning.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 12, 2012)

Dem JMs?


----------



## Elijo (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello once again! Btw Winning!


----------



## Chimera (Oct 14, 2012)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Elijo (Oct 14, 2012)

I keep checking on this thats why. Winning still.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 14, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> I keep checking on this thats why. Winning still.


Why must you spam our innocent thread, so?

If you're going to post here, at least try to join in on the conversations we have instead of barging in and posting "winning" every few minutes. We're happy to have new people in LPW, but try not to be a junior member so much...


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Guys stop double posting.



No one can help double posting, it's a thing that just happens.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 14, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> No one can help double posting, it's a thing that just happens.



No, it's easy to prevent. 

What happened to our private domain of jibber jabber? Keenan, Chimera, Brad, Bidoof (and Callie) we shall prevail against these JM's!


----------



## Keenan (Oct 14, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> No one can help double posting, it's a thing that just happens.


Agreeing with Rover, it really is an easy thing to prevent.

TBT doesn't just decide to post your message twice, you posted it twice.


----------



## Brad (Oct 14, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Why must you spam our innocent thread, so?
> 
> If you're going to post here, at least try to join in on the conversations we have instead of barging in and posting "winning" every few minutes. We're happy to have new people in LPW, but try not to be a junior member so much...



Keenan, that is the point of the game. If they want to join in the convo, they can... but the main point of this thread, is still, Last Post Wins.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> If they want to join in the convo, they can... but the main point of this thread, is still, Last Post Wins.



JM's joining our LPW#2 League? That's as worse as a arrow to the knee. :3


----------



## Elijo (Oct 14, 2012)

:3 Derp morning for me. Disapointed that I have school today though.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has noticed the Skyrim meme. Come'on it's pretty obvious.


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Oct 14, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I'm surprised nobody has noticed the Skyrim meme. Come'on it's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler


 Please, Don't mention that. That joke was killed, so fast.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 14, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I'm surprised nobody has noticed the Skyrim meme. Come'on it's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler


I noticed it, and P.S


Spoiler: Meme I found in Youtube comments



I used to be a normal vampire guy, then I took an arrow in my knee.


 My friend says. "It has to end!" he did say that to me. True story. :3


----------



## Keenan (Oct 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Keenan, that is the point of the game. If they want to join in the convo, they can... but the main point of this thread, is still, Last Post Wins.


Meh. You're right, but come on. It's kind of evolved into our thread, and people who join in should respect that. Rover wasn't an original, and neither was I, (going back to the days where it was basically Callie and Chimera for pages) but we joined and actually contributed to the thread as opposed to simply writing "winning" and such, constantly. I know the people on this thread better than anyone on TBT because this is where we come and talk, have real conversations, not just posting for the halabit. 

So that's where I stand. New people, feel free to join in, but respect that this isn't just a spam thread to some of us.  If you're grammar is good, and you contribute to our conversations and actually get to know us (and we get to know you), everything will be peachy.
Thank you.


----------



## Brad (Oct 14, 2012)

LE WINNING! LOLOL! DO YOU LIEK MUDKIPZ?


----------



## Nightray (Oct 14, 2012)

nein


----------



## Brad (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm German. And I don't find this offensive.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 14, 2012)

So how bout dat Amanda Todd?


----------



## Nightray (Oct 14, 2012)

There's plenty of other people that have killed themselves. But Idk what to really say about her.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 14, 2012)

Nightray said:


> There's plenty of other people that have killed themselves. But Idk what to really say about her.


Where's Amanda Todd's favorite place to sit?


Spoiler



Bleachers!

Too soon?


----------



## Brad (Oct 15, 2012)

I have no idea who this is. But, I don't think I wanna know.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 15, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> I'm so bored.


•____________•

If you're bored, actually join in on the conversation instead of posting useless things.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> I have no idea who this is. But, I don't think I wanna know.



Me neither, but judging by the recent comments, maybe she committed suicide?


----------



## Keenan (Oct 15, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Me neither, but judging by the recent comments, maybe she committed suicide?


Yep.

She was a whorebag who did whorebagy things (I'll let you think for yourselves on that one) and got bullied because of it. She totally deserved what she got, she slept with someone's boyfriend and many other things, but made it seem like she was victimized by a blackmailer in a youtube video. She drank bleach to try and kill herself first, then hung herself. Now, most people think she is a hero, giving a reason to stop bullying, but she was a horrible person in reality.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 15, 2012)

Now I'm here to ask myself why I'm making chocolate pudding at 4 in the morning.


----------



## Brad (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't ask why. Just do it.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 16, 2012)

Can I have some? (≧∇≦)


----------



## Elijo (Oct 16, 2012)

Please give me some of your chocolate pudding, I haven't had any pudding in ages!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 16, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Now I'm here to ask myself why I'm making chocolate pudding at 4 in the morning.


You must share this chocolate pudding you speak of! щ(ಠ益ಠщ)


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 16, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> No, it's easy to prevent.



I'm an impatient woman, I just literally click the 'post reply' as many times until it loads! I don't think I'm the only one! Many people do it. So why specifically point the finger at me?


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 16, 2012)

Blueberrie said:


> I'm an impatient woman, I just literally click the 'post reply' as many times until it loads! I don't think I'm the only one! Many people do it. So why specifically point the finger at me?



Oh, I'm not, I used to do it sometimes...until I got banned for a week ._. 
Just don't click it rapidly or refresh the page. If you do refresh the page click TBT's main page, this will stop any unecessary double-posts.

If you do double post just edit one of them saying "Accidental Post" or "Oops, double post." ect.


----------



## Brad (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, I got PSATs tomorrow. The building we're taking them in is literally right across the river from my house.



Spoiler:  Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> Ugh, I got PSATs tomorrow. The building we're taking them in is literally right across the river from my house.


Same. Taking them tomorrow.


----------



## Brad (Oct 16, 2012)

Dude, I swear to god we go to the same school.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> Dude, I swear to god we go to the same school.


I have to assume that it's a standard thing. If not, just a big coincidence. 

But I'll look for you tomorrow, just in case.


----------



## Brad (Oct 16, 2012)

Always watching.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 17, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Oh, I'm not, I used to do it sometimes...until I got banned for a week ._.
> Just don't click it rapidly or refresh the page. If you do refresh the page click TBT's main page, this will stop any unecessary double-posts.
> 
> If you do double post just edit one of them saying "Accidental Post" or "Oops, double post." ect.


Thanks for giving me tips of how to prevent double posting!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 17, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Thanks for giving me tips of how to prevent double posting!



I'm glad you found my information useful :3


----------



## Elijo (Oct 17, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I'm glad you found my information useful :3


I'm glad I checked this page. :3


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 17, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> I'm glad I checked this page. :3



I'm glad I answered the query. And now I end this "I'm glad" before we have a cycle starting.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 17, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I'm glad I answered the query. And now I end this "I'm glad" before we have a cycle starting.


Agreed. Say... Why did I woke up at 5 in the morning? Meh...


----------



## Brad (Oct 17, 2012)

PSATs are stupid, and dumb, and stupid.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 17, 2012)

Brad said:


> PSATs are stupid, and dumb, and stupid.


We didn't even get a calculator on the math sections. The grammar section, however, was a breeze for me.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 17, 2012)

Holy crap 21 guests viewing this thread!


----------



## Brad (Oct 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> We didn't even get a calculator on the math sections. The grammar section, however, was a breeze for me.


 
The writing/grammar, was pretty easy. But, we had to bring out own calcupooters.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 18, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Holy crap 21 guests viewing this thread!



They don't count. Their basically enigmas of the forum, sneaking in the shadows the Wraiths. Oh, and by Wraith I'm not referring to:


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (Oct 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> The writing/grammar, was pretty easy. But, we had to bring out own calcupooters.


We were allowed to bring our own, but there were supposed to be ones provided as well. Then there weren't…


----------



## Chimera (Oct 18, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> They don't count. Their basically enigmas of the forum, sneaking in the shadows the Wraiths. Oh, and by Wraith I'm not referring to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler



I thought you meant 



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Keenan (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Oct 19, 2012)

Oat Bran, what a terrible name for a cereal.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 20, 2012)

Keenan said:


>



Funny video. Thumbs up.


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2012)

Jason Steele is such a weirdo. It's the best.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> Jason Steele is such a weirdo. It's the best.


I love all of his videos. Theare so funneh.


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the bowl.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 20, 2012)

Off topic to previous conversation:

I can't access my Pokemon.com account! I put in my username and password correctly and it _still_ wont let me access it. I tried renewing my password and it asked my to fill in the required field of PlayerID. I don't know my PlayerID -_-

Anyway now I have to start ALL over again by creating a new account. I had such a awesome house on Global Link  ._. 

It's ALL GONE!


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2012)

It's not like this affected your game though... right?


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 20, 2012)

No but it doesn't help. I suppose I can live without it...


----------



## Elijo (Oct 20, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Off topic to previous conversation:
> 
> I can't access my Pokemon.com account! I put in my username and password correctly and it _still_ wont let me access it. I tried renewing my password and it asked my to fill in the required field of PlayerID. I don't know my PlayerID -_-
> 
> ...


This happened to my brother!

Edit: Yes I have a brother.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

How angry would all of you be if this was the only time I posted, and I actually won? XD


----------



## Elijo (Oct 20, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> How angry would all of you be if this was the only time I posted, and I actually won? XD


Actually that would be quite funny. XD But that would be unlikely because I just posted.


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2012)

We've gone over this. You'll never win! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 20, 2012)

Brad said:


> We've gone over this. You'll never win! MUAHAHAHA!


Think again Brad. MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Brad (Oct 20, 2012)

MUAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> MUAHAHAHAH!


*Stabs my Persona* Ow.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

I believe I am in the lead.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

1920's horse racing announcer:

And the boxed juice takes the lead with a single post!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

Spoiler: I'm winning


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

Juicebox used Quick Attack!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Juicebox used Quick Attack!



Rover used Psyshock! It's super effective!


----------



## Brad (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Oct 21, 2012)

Brad said:


>


Loved it. Absolute genius.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 21, 2012)

Brad said:


>


Good job Jason and Chris, I've never seen anyone of your videos before. But you get a thumps up from me because I liked this video.




Rover AC said:


> Rover used Psyshock! It's super effective!


Kuma used Dangerous Laser Tag! Critical Hit! It's a Pok?mon battle now!




Rover AC said:


> Spoiler: I'm winning


A two-legged horse? Why why?!?!


----------



## Brad (Oct 21, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> A two-legged horse? Why why?!?!



Is that your first time seeing that?


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Kuma used Dangerous Laser Tag! Critical Hit! It's a Pok?mon battle now!


Indeed it is :3.

Rover lost 78 HP. Rover used Bullet Punch! Delt 105 damage!





Kumarock11 said:


> A two-legged horse? Why why?!?!


Juicebox used a horse race quote. This is the first thing that come into my head.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Rover used Psyshock! It's super effective!



What's this? Juicebox is evolving!
http://youtu.be/KwT8FOyXkMw

Congratulations! Juicebox evolved into winning!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 21, 2012)

Brad said:


> Is that your first time seeing that?


No it's not the first time I've seen a two-legged horse. It is just unnatural for me, probably because I'm not used to it.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

Two legged horses are pretty rare.


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Keenan (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Mole Day everyone!

6.023 * 10^23


----------



## Brad (Oct 23, 2012)

Explain like I'm five, please.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 23, 2012)

Brad said:


> Explain like I'm five, please.


Okay... So a mole is a unit of measurement. It is about equal to 6.023 * 10^23, making today, 10/23, Mole day. This is such a large number, that it's used to count molecules. One mole is about 18 ml of water, and greater than the total number of grains of sand in the world.

It's a big number.


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2012)

Brad said:


> Explain like I'm five, please.



it's some **** to do with chemistry


----------



## Brad (Oct 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Okay... So a mole is a unit of measurement. It is about equal to 6.023 * 10^23, making today, 10/23, Mole day. This is such a large number, that it's used to count molecules. One mole is about 18 ml of water, and greater than the total number of grains of sand in the world.
> 
> It's a big number.


Oh, okay.


----------



## Mary (Oct 24, 2012)

Not for long


----------



## Mary (Oct 24, 2012)

srry about that


----------



## Brad (Oct 24, 2012)

Please, don't double post.


----------



## Nique (Oct 25, 2012)

Nyan~


----------



## Mary (Oct 25, 2012)

nooo my turn


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 25, 2012)

Jake. said:


> it's some **** to do with chemistry



Mole is used to measure mass (I think) and molecules. Also a mole is a "starter" (talk about it liek it's Pokemans) unit, along with seconds, meter, kilogram and amp. Other units of measurements derive from these units, for example, grams and centimetres as centimetres (as you know) are used to measure one unit out of one-hundred. So basically these were derived from their original units to make it easier to measure things because (as Keenan said) one mole is about 18 ml of water, and greater than the total number of grains of sand in the world. So it would be almost impossible to calculate mass on that scale. And it's actually Physics not Chemistry.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 25, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Mole is used to measure mass (I think) and molecules. Also a mole is a "starter" (talk about it liek it's Pokemans) unit, along with seconds, meter, kilogram and amp. Other units of measurements derive from these units, for example, grams and centimetres as centimetres (as you know) are used to measure one unit out of one-hundred. So basically these were derived from their original units to make it easier to measure things because (as Keenan said) one mole is about 18 ml of water, and greater than the total number of grains of sand in the world. So it would be almost impossible to calculate mass on that scale. And it's actually Physics not Chemistry.


Besically everything here is right, except it is used in chemistry. It's used for counting molecules, something very important in chemistry.


----------



## Brad (Oct 25, 2012)

SCIENCE MOFOS!!!!


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2012)

I dropped out of chemistry lol


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2012)

But.... Science.... Mofos....


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2012)

It's k I still do Physics, biology, and marine studies LOL


----------



## Elijo (Oct 26, 2012)

I want to do Chemistry now! They don't do this subject at my school. Two more years till high school! Can't wait!


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2012)

It sux trust me


----------



## Elijo (Oct 26, 2012)

But hey, at least I need to try. :3


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> But hey, at least I need to try. :3



Yeah, High School is lame.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 26, 2012)

Brad said:


> Yeah, High School is lame.


At least I'll try when I get there. :3


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> At least I'll try when I get there. :3



That's the spirit.



Spoiler



Oh that poor, poor, girl.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 26, 2012)

Brad said:


> That's the spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that I'm a girl right?


Spoiler



I'm a girl!


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2012)

That's what I said.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 26, 2012)

What up with all the females? :B


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Elijo (Oct 26, 2012)

Brad said:


>


No brofist for you then. :3  Icecream on pancakes nom nom nom. :3 *Smashes the "No girls allowed" sign* Told you.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 26, 2012)

Brad said:


> Yeah, High School is lame.


?yep.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 26, 2012)

Out of topic but: Randomness time! Cupcake. :3


----------



## Brad (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Elijo (Oct 27, 2012)

I choose... Sandwich!


----------



## Brad (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Elijo (Oct 27, 2012)

Doughnut time! *Cartwheels* Uhh I need to say... Tired.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 27, 2012)

Brad said:


>




*CORRECT*!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 27, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> I choose... Sandwich!


*Throws Pokeball*
Go! Sandwich! Use Cheese Slice!


----------



## Brad (Oct 27, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Doughnut time! *Cartwheels* Uhh I need to say... Tired.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 27, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> *Throws Pokeball*
> Go! Sandwich! Use Cheese Slice!


"I choose... Sandwich!" Is a quote from adventure time, what Jake the Dog says.
*Throws Pokeball* Go! Hot dog! Use hot ketchup!



Brad said:


>


*Face palms myself*


----------



## Chimera (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2012)

Chimera said:


>


 Fussy pumpkin. Is this talking about the food triangle?


----------



## Nightray (Oct 28, 2012)

bloopdebloop


----------



## Brad (Oct 28, 2012)

AW ****! A ROBOT! KILL IT!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2012)

*Smashes the robot* No robot lives in my house!


----------



## Chimera (Nov 2, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Fussy pumpkin. Is this talking about the food triangle?



A program to teach kids English ._.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh okay.


----------



## Brad (Nov 2, 2012)

Like Muzzy? But for English?


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

OoT: Sorry that I haven't been active much guys. I've had a geography assessment which I have been working on all holiday. Yeah... I enjoyed the holidays. I should be done this Sunday, hopefully. I'll be more active soon. I promise.

Ok, get back to whatever you were doing before.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah okay Rover, before we were talking about how we are going to win. Jokes, we were actually talking about a video.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> OoT: Sorry that I haven't been active much guys. I've had a geography assessment which I have been working on all holiday. Yeah... I enjoyed the holidays. I should be done this Sunday, hopefully. I'll be more active soon. I promise.
> 
> Ok, get back to whatever you were doing before.



come 2 wildy i beat u on runescape


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2012)

Totally different topic but. Randomness time! Again... :3


----------



## Brad (Nov 3, 2012)

Jake. said:


> come 2 wildy i beat u on runescape



Type ur password. It's blocked out, see. **********!


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

Jake. said:


> come 2 wildy i beat u on runescape



I don't play Runsecape, seems like a WoWC wannabe


----------



## Brad (Nov 3, 2012)

They're completely different.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> They're completely different.



Oh. Do you play it?


----------



## Brad (Nov 3, 2012)

I still play WoW, but, I quit RS.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

Brad said:


> I still play WoW, but, I quit RS.



I dislike RS too. Ironically, there's a huge poster of it at my school, you'know in those plastic advertising caskets.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2012)

I think my Dad used to play Runescape, until he got bored with it. Now he's usually focused on Borderlands 2, WoW, and MineCraft.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> I think my Dad used to play Runescape, until he got bored with it. Now he's usually focused on Borderlands 2, WoW, and MineCraft.


Hurrah for Minecraft and all it's glory.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2012)

Hurrah!  I got MineCraft on Xbox 360.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

Hurrah, so have I. Well, it's my on brother's account. You see, I'm too cheap to pay for Xbox Live every year.


----------



## Brad (Nov 3, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> I dislike RS too. Ironically, there's a huge poster of it at my school, you'know in those plastic advertising caskets.



You live in the UK, right? I know Jagex, the company that makes RS is in the UK. Is Rs, a more widely popular and played game over there?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Hurrah, so have I. Well, it's my on brother's account. You see, I'm too cheap to pay for Xbox Live every year.


My younger brother got the game with his account, sometime this month he has to re new his xbox live. I only got xbox live sliver.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> My younger brother got the game with his account, sometime this month he has to re new his xbox live. I only got xbox live sliver.



Me too. We shall be called the "Silvers". Yeah, this guy... 



Spoiler: Spoiler











...shall be our mascot.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2012)

Runescape came first Rover come I am level 69 (I know that sounds like a joke but i actually am)


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Me too. We shall be called the "Silvers". Yeah, this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... This shall be our mascot!


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> You live in the UK, right? I know Jagex, the company that makes RS is in the UK. Is Rs, a more widely popular and played game over there?



Well, I don't really know about it's popularity over here in Britain but there are the occasional adverts about it.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 4, 2012)

Silver is a butt.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 4, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Silver is a butt.



I concur, he was the slowest character in the Xbox 360 SONIC game. Also his psychic powers only lasted for about five seconds before loosing power.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 4, 2012)

True, so true. I didn't like the game that much. My brother liked it though. Just my opinion. But that was when I was 8. I might like it now that I had matured more, doubt it though.


----------



## Brad (Nov 4, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Xbox 360 SONIC game



Sonic '06.... *_shiver_*


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> Sonic '06.... *_shiver_*



The only great Sonic games were the original and Sonic Battle.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 4, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> The only great Sonic games were the original and Sonic Battle.


Yeah the original Sonic game was the best, because Sonic is being himself.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 4, 2012)

Also the new Sonic is cheesy, me thinks he has too much swag.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah thats true. Take Pok?mon for example. When their first season ever came out did you enjoy it?


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 4, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Yeah thats true. Take Pok?mon for example. When their first season ever came out did you enjoy it?



Hell yeah. Although I do enjoy the Japanese(sub) Best Wishes. The best Pokemon movie for me has got to be "Lucario & the Mystery of Mew." I remember when I was in Year 4. I got home from school and turned the TV on. My dad was at work, my mum was in the kitchen cooking and my brother was busy playing in his room. So I watched the movie... yeah... good times.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 4, 2012)

So what do you prefer? Old Pok?mon Series, or the brand new Pok?mon Series?


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 4, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> So what do you prefer? Old Pok?mon Series, or the brand new Pok?mon Series?



I think they're tied.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 4, 2012)

I think it is a tie too.


----------



## Brad (Nov 4, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> So what do you prefer? Old Pok?mon Series, or the brand new Pok?mon Series?



Old, no contest.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 5, 2012)

Hay guize. Remember me?

Power was out for a full week, thanks to Sandy. Despite having a half-dead Red Maple feet from our house, we sustained no damage. Lots of large branches and full trees down around town, though, a few falling directly on houses. Things are getting better, though. My house is finally above 50 degrees, which is probably the best part of power.

What have I missed in my absence?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 5, 2012)

Not much really. We were just talking about Pok?mon and Sonic.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 5, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Not much really. We were just talking about Pok?mon and Sonic.





Spoiler


----------



## Elijo (Nov 5, 2012)

Aww... Thanks for calling me happy.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 5, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Aww... Thanks for calling me happy.


----------



## Brad (Nov 5, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Aww... Thanks for calling me happy.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 5, 2012)

Who's going to be awesome and like my Facebook page?
https://www.facebook.com/pronativeplants

Disclaimer: This is not an attempt at like-whoring. My goal in life is to eradicate non-native plants, and educate those who may not understand why non-native plants are so horrible. This page will hopefully teach you and many others why native plants are so important. Liking it and paying attention to what is posted would mean a lot to me.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Hay guize. Remember me?
> 
> Power was out for a full week, thanks to Sandy. Despite having a half-dead Red Maple feet from our house, we sustained no damage. Lots of large branches and full trees down around town, though, a few falling directly on houses. Things are getting better, though. My house is finally above 50 degrees, which is probably the best part of power.
> 
> What have I missed in my absence?



Whenever I see Hurricane Sandy all I can think of is this;


----------



## Elijo (Nov 6, 2012)

Keenan said:


>


Yeah it was...


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Elijo (Nov 7, 2012)

Well played.


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2012)

it wont let me log onto runescape!!!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 7, 2012)

The server must not be working, maybe.


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2012)

its ok I got onlnie andd got 1Mil


----------



## Elijo (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok cool.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Squidward.



Spoiler: Have you finished those errands?


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Nov 7, 2012)

That's a lot of leeds.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Nightray (Nov 7, 2012)

blooop


----------



## Elijo (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know why but I love this song so much! Tell me if you are a fan of Tobuscus.


----------



## Brad (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been watching Toby for about 2 years now. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 8, 2012)

I know right?


----------



## Keenan (Nov 8, 2012)

Toby is the man.

Toby vs. Pewdiepie:
Discuss.


----------



## Brad (Nov 8, 2012)

Toby.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a tie from me. They're both so cool.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree.

PewDiePie - Facade

"WHY U NO LIEK MELON!" 

I laughed so hard...


----------



## Elijo (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes Trip really hates melons. I love Tobuscus and Pewdiepie so much because they make laugh in all their videos made.
"We are on the same side barrels." - Pewdiepie on Lucius.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 9, 2012)

"No one wants to be a Squidward."


----------



## Chimera (Nov 9, 2012)

I LOVE THAT GUY.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> I LOVE THAT GUY.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 10, 2012)

Keenan said:


>



Heh heh heh. That episode brings back memories.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 10, 2012)

Heh heh heh... Yes it does.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 10, 2012)

OT: I downloaded WolfQuest yesterday. It's pretty neat, except when bears and Coyotes try to attack your pups. 
I'm still waiting for a email to confirm my account so I can play on Multiplayer.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have WolfQuest but cool anyways.


----------



## selena98891 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm going to win!!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 10, 2012)

Doubt it. BTW this thread has become more of a chatroom than a competition.


----------



## Brad (Nov 10, 2012)

No? Winning? Hahaha... seeeeeee?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 10, 2012)

I only post here because it's like a chatroom more than a competition.


----------



## Brad (Nov 10, 2012)

No, this is totally a game we still play and not just use to talk, but then sometimes act like we still play so we don't get closed.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 10, 2012)

True true.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 11, 2012)

Brad said:


> No, this is totally a game we still play and not just use to talk, but then sometimes act like we still play so we don't get closed.



We couldn't survive without this thread...


----------



## Nightray (Nov 11, 2012)

:V
+108790


----------



## Elijo (Nov 11, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> We couldn't survive without this thread...



Totally man. This thread is where all randomness lives.


----------



## selena98891 (Nov 12, 2012)

Know??


----------



## Brad (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Elijo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello again it is 6 in the morning and I am still tired from Saturday.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 12, 2012)

Too much partying


----------



## Elijo (Nov 13, 2012)

Totally... The party went from 2:30PM to 11:15PM


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 13, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Totally... The party went from 2:30PM to 11:15PM



Mmmpphh... sounds like a rich full evening, except... was there those mini-platters?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 13, 2012)

It was more of a barbecue party where I got to swim in my uncle's pool and have an evening walk with three of my friends. I could of slept over there but Dad wouldn't let me. We had music playing and all of us discovered a grow in the dark room. Oh, my three friends were prank calling for a while, and I watched my brother play the Xbox with two of his friends.


----------



## Brad (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't lie, you were actually at a rave.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 14, 2012)

Pff... No one danced but people drank. I had 2 1/2 soft drinks.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 14, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Pff... No one danced but people drank. I had 2 1/2 soft drinks.



Ah coke, it's like child alcohol.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 14, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Ah coke, it's like child alcohol.





> "I think we should legalize marijuana… So potheads have nothing to talk about ever again."
> 
> -Daniel Tosh


Somewhat related.


----------



## Brad (Nov 14, 2012)

Then nobody in my school would ever talk.... ever.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Then nobody in my school would ever talk.... ever.


Besides you Brad. RIGHT?


----------



## Brad (Nov 14, 2012)

Yessir.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> Yessir.


Keep it up Brad. Drugs are bad.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 15, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Ah coke, it's like child alcohol.


Exactly, but with caffeine.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

2day in soc this hoe came into da clazroom and she legit was dis hoe and she had liek 5 piercings in her noze and i could full c her ass and den i liek 'hu dis stoopid hoe' den teacher liek 'jaek u do not say **** liek diz 2 hoez' and then hoe walk out and flash ever1 her ass xo


----------



## Elijo (Nov 15, 2012)

*face palms*


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2012)

2day dis lesbian forced me to touch her boob and then 10 seconds later i got a text and my friend was in a car crash, r u trying 2 tell me sumfin???


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm so confused... Time for a cat nap! Nah…


----------



## Brad (Nov 16, 2012)

Jake. said:


> 2day dis lesbian forced me to touch her boob and then 10 seconds later i got a text and my friend was in a car crash, r u trying 2 tell me sumfin???



One of my friends got hit by a car yesterday.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> One of my friends got hit by a car yesterday.



this cant b dere must b somefin in da water


----------



## Keenan (Nov 16, 2012)

Jake. said:


> this cant b dere must b somefin in da water


Cyanide, perhaps?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe...


----------



## Brad (Nov 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Cyanide, perhaps?



and Happiness?


----------



## Keenan (Nov 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> and Happiness?


Yesh. Good cartoon.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

Totally...


----------



## Keenan (Nov 18, 2012)

So...


----------



## Brad (Nov 18, 2012)

What...


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

..are we doing here?


----------



## Brad (Nov 18, 2012)

That's classified.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 18, 2012)

Dun dun dun!


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2012)

yoyo

you only yolo once


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 21, 2012)

jake reminds me of this 
https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/10/10/NK00Dipma0W3RrPzD6EdvQ2.jpg

lolyolo


----------



## Elijo (Nov 21, 2012)

Everytime I hear or see Jake's name I think of Jake the dog from Adventure Time.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2012)

screw u everyone who didnt perv on me today my boobs are fantastic and majestical


----------



## Elijo (Nov 22, 2012)

*facepalm* I feel stupid. XP


----------



## Chimera (Nov 22, 2012)

Guys I can't turn off my swag :/


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2012)

i didn?t realise there was water left in the cup and i picked it up and it spilled all over my boobs and my first reaction was ?hahaha oh boy im whacky i should take a photo to back up this crazy story? get out jake


----------



## Keenan (Nov 23, 2012)

Jake. Staph dis inappropriate behaveor.


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

i nearly just choked to death on this imitation chicken. LOCAL VEGETARIAN DIES IN MOST BORING WAY POSSIBLE the headline reads. ?get ****ed? the victim shouts from beyond the grave ?meat is murder?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Uhh… I'm not sure on what to say…


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

soz just practising, my blog skillxz


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 24, 2012)

Whoa, Jake? You finally changed your profile picture? I'll miss Bidoof. QAQ


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Whoa, Jake? You finally changed your profile picture? I'll miss Bidoof. QAQ



Don't worry Bidoof is coming back sometime next year


----------



## Keenan (Nov 24, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Don't worry Bidoofus is coming back sometime next year


Fxd.


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I have herpes. LOL plz dont tell any1


Fxd.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

No fighting. Fighting bad.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Somewhat related.



 I drank 10 cokes yesterday and passed out


----------



## Keenan (Nov 24, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Fxd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played, Jake. Well played.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Guys this is a game to win, not a place to fight and argue. Now... Muffins anyone?


----------



## Keenan (Nov 24, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Guys this is a game to win, not a place to fight and argue.


Arguments between friends aren't really arguments. Me and Jake are buds. Guys often insult each other, it's a joke, never meant to actually hurt someone. If we were in a real argument, you'd be able to tell.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah... Arguements that go too far ain't pretty…


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Arguments between friends aren't really arguments. Me and Jake are buds. Guys often insult each other, it's a joke, never meant to actually hurt someone. If we were in a real argument, you'd be able to tell.



You're a ***, Keenan. See? Funny.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 24, 2012)

Brad said:


> You're a ***, Keenan. See? Funny.


Let's not take it too far, Bradley.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

Brad said:


> You're a ***, Keenan. See? Funny.



*** a bad word *puts soap in your mouth*


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

XD Pizza toast…


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Arguments between friends aren't really arguments. Me and Jake are buds. Guys often insult each other, it's a joke, never meant to actually hurt someone. If we were in a real argument, you'd be able to tell.


r u on crystal meth we r not friends wtf u on about kill me now



Brad said:


> You're a ***, Keenan. See? Funny.


das v rude


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

What?


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 24, 2012)

...  Just saw the post before Kuma's... Owo


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Meh… OwO


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Nov 24, 2012)

Every time I see this thread I think "What have I wrought?".


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay I guess. XD


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Nov 25, 2012)

I must bear the true tragedy that is the 1000 year history of hokuto shinken. How many pages did the first thread get to?


----------



## Chimera (Nov 25, 2012)

Much more than this.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely…


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Nov 26, 2012)

Classic, I don't know how long I'll stay here again, it seems my advanced tactics have been mistaken for sabotage. I might come back in another year or something and give you all the power of necromancy and improvisational avant garde comedy.

You two who carry the ultimate burden of "THE LAST POST WINS", may you grow wise and beefy.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 26, 2012)

Ultimately... So… Burgers?


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Ultimately... So… Burgers?


Cartman burgers?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 27, 2012)

What are Cartman burgers? I don't think we have those in Australia.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 1, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> What are Cartman burgers? I don't think we have those in Australia.


You obviously don't watch South Park... There was an episode where Cartman tried to fake having aspergers, but he thought it was assburgers... You can figure the rest out. He ended up making a business because his burgers were so good, making them Cartman Burgers.


Spoiler


----------



## Elijo (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh okay... Yeah I don't watch South Park but my dad has a season or two on dvd I think. I basically don't watch adult shows, not because I'm not allowed to, but because I just don't feel like flipping through so, many, channels. I do watch Mythbushers though... Ahh... Good times...


----------



## Brad (Dec 1, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Oh okay... Yeah I don't watch South Park but my dad has a season or two on dvd I think. I basically don't watch adult shows, not because I'm not allowed to, but because I just don't feel like flipping through so, many, channels. I do watch Mythbushers though... Ahh... Good times...



Here, take this, use it wisely (I mean all time). http://www.southparkstudios.com/


----------



## Keenan (Dec 1, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Oh okay... Yeah I don't watch South Park but my dad has a season or two on dvd I think. I basically don't watch adult shows, not because I'm not allowed to, but because I just don't feel like flipping through so, many, channels. I do watch Mythbushers though... Ahh... Good times...


Mythbusters is amazing. And take Brad's advice. South Park Studios is the only website you'll ever need.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 1, 2012)

Brad said:


> Here, take this, use it wisely (I mean all time). http://www.southparkstudios.com/


Lol.


Keenan said:


> Mythbusters is amazing. And take Brad's advice. South Park Studios is the only website you'll ever need.


Mythbusters is awesome especially James and Adam.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 2, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Mythbusters is awesome especially James and Adam.


James...? I assume you mean Jamie?

In my opinion, they are all amazing. The show wouldn't be the same if it was only Jamie and Adam. Kari, Tory, and Grant are all bosses. And don't forget to give Buster some credit.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

Kari is my favorite because I am gay but i like girls when it comes to this lol oops


----------



## Chimera (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't feel like reading. New subject.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Elijo (Dec 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


>


Rofl the last part made me laugh.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 4, 2012)

I've actually seen that before. I was amused.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 4, 2012)

Chimera said:


> I've actually seen that before. I was amused.


Do you play TF2?


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2012)

help dis girl is obsessed wif me


----------



## Elijo (Dec 6, 2012)

Rivision why?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Kumarock <3


----------



## Elijo (Dec 6, 2012)

Sup Lovemcqueen.  Joining the party I see?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

Yup. I have no idea what were talking about though.


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Rivision why?



i dont know i don't even know what she sees in me :S


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 7, 2012)

Jake. said:


> i dont know i don't even know what she sees in me :S



She likes your gorgeous hair.


----------



## Jake (Dec 7, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> She likes your gorgeous hair.



i am seeing her at a party tongiht; she texted me at SEVEN IN THE MORNING!!

'i will text you when i am out the front, come get me and help me walk. i can barely walk in my heels'

lolnope


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 7, 2012)

Time to change your phone number.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 7, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Time to change your phone number.


Unrelated, but... You're a guy? Your name is a tad misleading.


----------



## Jake (Dec 7, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Time to change your phone number.



lolnope


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 8, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Unrelated, but... You're a guy? Your name is a tad misleading.



Yah I'm a guy. I had a feeling people suspected me to be a girl lol


----------



## Elijo (Dec 8, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yah I'm a guy. I had a feeling people suspected me to be a girl lol


Woh! Unexpected comment! Your username is misleading. :3 Strangely, I get along way more better with guys than I do with girls.


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2012)

my dad just came up to me, said ?i was working yesterday and stole all the scrap metal and sold it? then he gave me $150. is this even legal?


----------



## Elijo (Dec 9, 2012)

Doubt it...


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2012)

fml i am now a criminal nice knowin ya


----------



## Elijo (Dec 9, 2012)

Not exactly...


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 9, 2012)

Guess who's back!


----------



## Elijo (Dec 9, 2012)

A pony?! No don't worry Rover, welcome back to the game.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 9, 2012)

Jake. said:


> my dad just came up to me, said ?i was working yesterday and stole all the scrap metal and sold it? then he gave me $150. is this even legal?



It's legal in Australia.


----------



## Brad (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> It's legal in Australia.



˙ɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ uı ןɐbǝן s,ʇı

Fixed.


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2012)

IS IT LEGAL OR NOT?!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 9, 2012)

Brad said:


> ˙ɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ uı ןɐbǝן s,ʇı
> 
> Fixed.



Thank you. How could I forget to post upside down? Silly me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2012)

why is it upside down? i dont understand kms


----------



## Brad (Dec 9, 2012)

Jake. said:


> why is it upside down? i dont understand kms



Because the joke is, Australia is upside down. Because it's in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2012)

does that mean i am sitting on the roof?


----------



## Elijo (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep, and so am I.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2012)

awwww man

hey look wat i bought!!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 10, 2012)

Jake. said:


> awwww man
> 
> hey look wat i bought!!!!
> 
> ...



Is that a sandwich cooker thingy? Those things make me mad.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 10, 2012)

It looks like a sandwich toaster machine. I have one simliar to Jake's but mine is steel and shiny.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2012)

it's glee CD 
idgaf about the sandwich maker my brother bought me. i used it once and made like 50 in an hour and then never used it again


----------



## Brad (Dec 10, 2012)

Jake. said:


> it's glee CD
> idgaf about the sandwich maker my brother bought me. i used it once and made like 50 in an hour and then never used it again



Why would you do that?


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2012)

because sandwiches are full of carbs which make you fat


----------



## SockHead (Dec 10, 2012)

I win.


----------



## Justin (Dec 10, 2012)

sock's a big butt


----------



## Elijo (Dec 11, 2012)

I win Sockhead. XD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 11, 2012)

I win Kuma and Sock


----------



## Brad (Dec 11, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I win.



Welp, that's it guys, pack it up.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes I guess you're right.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I win.



Someone's already done that before, captain unoriginal.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 11, 2012)

I win.


----------

